# Muslim beheads shopper in Ikea store in Sweden; look what Ikea is doing in response



## skye

2 killed ..one was beheaded ....and you don't hear much about this news....all hush, hush....it's very disturbing. both the act that took place  inside the store and the covering of it by the media in Sweden.

August 14 2015
Wow Muslim beheads shopper in IKEA store look what IKEA is doing in response - Allen B. West - AllenBWest.com


Sweden as we knew it is finished and buried.

 August 11th, 2015
Sweden media and government covering up Ikea terror attack ..at least one victim beheaded


----------



## eagle1462010

Yep........your right...............Sweden is done if this is their response to this act...............they invited many to their country for diversity....................and now they are paying for it.


----------



## hortysir

Whew

I thought you were gonna say they're going to start selling assembly-required shoppers


----------



## Sunni Man

Nothing to see here........just another case of work place violence.   ....


----------



## Roadrunner

skye said:


> 2 killed ..one was beheaded ....and you don't hear much about this news....all hush, hush....it's very disturbing. both the act that took place  inside the store and the covering of it by the media in Sweden.
> 
> August 14 2015
> Wow Muslim beheads shopper in IKEA store look what IKEA is doing in response - Allen B. West - AllenBWest.com
> 
> 
> Sweden as we knew it is finished and buried.
> 
> August 11th, 2015
> Sweden media and government covering up Ikea terror attack ..at least one victim beheaded


But, but.............diversity is so fuckin' WONDERFUL.


----------



## theHawk

Sweden is a great place, they can still turn it around by deporting these assholes, which they actually were going to do with this guy.  They need to prevent the migrant invasion in the first place.

IKEA banning knives though?  How stupid can you get?


----------



## Sunni Man

skye said:


> Sweden as we knew it is finished and buried.


One murder spree by a mentally deranged man and the entire country is doomed?   .....


----------



## Roadrunner

Sunni Man said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sweden as we knew it is finished and buried.
> 
> 
> 
> One murder spree by a mentally deranged man and the entire country is doomed?   .....
Click to expand...

No, Sweden is doomed because of all the Shia.


----------



## Asclepias

skye said:


> 2 killed ..one was beheaded ....and you don't hear much about this news....all hush, hush....it's very disturbing. both the act that took place  inside the store and the covering of it by the media in Sweden.
> 
> August 14 2015
> Wow Muslim beheads shopper in IKEA store look what IKEA is doing in response - Allen B. West - AllenBWest.com
> 
> 
> Sweden as we knew it is finished and buried.
> 
> August 11th, 2015
> Sweden media and government covering up Ikea terror attack ..at least one victim beheaded


It was front page news a couple of day ago. Did you just wake up?


----------



## The Irish Ram

And we aren't far behind.  The UN is distributing "refugees" through out the world.  It's coming to a neighborhood near you.  We need a moratorium on immigration.  The melting pot is full.


----------



## skye

Asclepias said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2 killed ..one was beheaded ....and you don't hear much about this news....all hush, hush....it's very disturbing. both the act that took place  inside the store and the covering of it by the media in Sweden.
> 
> August 14 2015
> Wow Muslim beheads shopper in IKEA store look what IKEA is doing in response - Allen B. West - AllenBWest.com
> 
> 
> Sweden as we knew it is finished and buried.
> 
> August 11th, 2015
> Sweden media and government covering up Ikea terror attack ..at least one victim beheaded
> 
> 
> 
> It was front page news a couple of day ago. Did you just wake up?
Click to expand...



Front page calling it beheading? where, please show me.


----------



## Asclepias

skye said:


> 2 killed ..one was beheaded ....and you don't hear much about this news....all hush, hush....it's very disturbing. both the act that took place  inside the store and the covering of it by the media in Sweden.
> 
> August 14 2015
> Wow Muslim beheads shopper in IKEA store look what IKEA is doing in response - Allen B. West - AllenBWest.com
> 
> 
> Sweden as we knew it is finished and buried.
> 
> August 11th, 2015
> Sweden media and government covering up Ikea terror attack ..at least one victim beheaded



I just looked at the link. What did you want Ikea to do and how would they go about doing it?


----------



## Asclepias

skye said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2 killed ..one was beheaded ....and you don't hear much about this news....all hush, hush....it's very disturbing. both the act that took place  inside the store and the covering of it by the media in Sweden.
> 
> August 14 2015
> Wow Muslim beheads shopper in IKEA store look what IKEA is doing in response - Allen B. West - AllenBWest.com
> 
> 
> Sweden as we knew it is finished and buried.
> 
> August 11th, 2015
> Sweden media and government covering up Ikea terror attack ..at least one victim beheaded
> 
> 
> 
> It was front page news a couple of day ago. Did you just wake up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Front page calling it beheading? where, please show me.
Click to expand...

I saw it on CNN. Its not there now.


----------



## Zander

The religion of piece!! They want all infidels in 2 or more pieces.


----------



## skye

Asclepias said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2 killed ..one was beheaded ....and you don't hear much about this news....all hush, hush....it's very disturbing. both the act that took place  inside the store and the covering of it by the media in Sweden.
> 
> August 14 2015
> Wow Muslim beheads shopper in IKEA store look what IKEA is doing in response - Allen B. West - AllenBWest.com
> 
> 
> Sweden as we knew it is finished and buried.
> 
> August 11th, 2015
> Sweden media and government covering up Ikea terror attack ..at least one victim beheaded
> 
> 
> 
> It was front page news a couple of day ago. Did you just wake up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Front page calling it beheading? where, please show me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I saw it on CNN. Its not there now.
Click to expand...


CNN did not call it what it was, a beheading, they call it stabbing.

big difference


----------



## Asclepias

skye said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2 killed ..one was beheaded ....and you don't hear much about this news....all hush, hush....it's very disturbing. both the act that took place  inside the store and the covering of it by the media in Sweden.
> 
> August 14 2015
> Wow Muslim beheads shopper in IKEA store look what IKEA is doing in response - Allen B. West - AllenBWest.com
> 
> 
> Sweden as we knew it is finished and buried.
> 
> August 11th, 2015
> Sweden media and government covering up Ikea terror attack ..at least one victim beheaded
> 
> 
> 
> It was front page news a couple of day ago. Did you just wake up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Front page calling it beheading? where, please show me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I saw it on CNN. Its not there now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> CNN did not call it what it was. a beheading, they call it stabbing.
> 
> big difference
Click to expand...

I think they did because the word "beheading" is what caught my eye.  I'll see if I can find the link.

Edit....
My bad. I was reading another story and there was a link to the Ikea story.  I think at the time they were just going on what the police told them.

Two people stabbed at IKEA store in Sweden - CNN.com


----------



## Steinlight

Very very bad what is going on in Sweden. I have friends from Sweden and all of them are tired of the government's mass immigration policy, it is far too open. People are completely sick of Muslim immigration and events like this just push the sentiment more in that direction. Sweden Democrats is becoming very popular and will do big things in the next election because of this.


----------



## Gracie

So they completely left out the beheading part and just called it a stabbing. Guess they didn't want to offend muslims.

Meanwhile...how long does it take to behead someone? What did he use, a kitchen machete? Geez.


----------



## Asclepias

Gracie said:


> So they completely left out the beheading part and just called it a stabbing. Guess they didn't want to offend muslims.
> 
> Meanwhile...how long does it take to behead someone? What did he use, a kitchen machete? Geez.


Its not like they havent had stories with "beheading" in the title before. What were they supposed to do? Force the cops to use the word "beheading"?

"Two people have died after being stabbed at an IKEA store in Vasteras, Sweden on Monday, *according to police*. A third person was severely injured."


----------



## Tank

Too bad people of color can't create a society they are proud of and happy with so they would stop leaching off the White people


----------



## Zander

He didn't behead her,according to the leftists that run Sweden "he involuntarily separated her neck from her body". 

MeATaLLS!!! BLULOLOOOOO!!! SWeDish MEatBAALls!!!!!BLULOLOLOOOOLOOOLOOOO!!!! I ChOP OfF YOu HEaD!!!! BLULOOLOOOOOO!!! ALlaH BE PrAISEd!!!!! BLULOOLOLOOOLOOOOO!!!! gIVe Me SweDisSH MeATbALlS!!! BLULOOLOOOLOOOOO!! oR I ChOP OfF YOU HEaD!!!! BULOLOOLOOOLOOOO!!!!!


----------



## JoeB131

So madmen killing people isn't a problem- when they are CHristians like Lanza, Holmes, Cho, etc. 

But boy, if he's a Muslim, look out. everyone panic.


----------



## daws101

JoeB131 said:


> So madmen killing people isn't a problem- when they are CHristians like Lanza, Holmes, Cho, etc.
> 
> But boy, if he's a Muslim, look out. everyone panic.


It's ok to shoot them , little kids too but beheading is ...


----------



## The Professor

Sunni Man said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sweden as we knew it is finished and buried.
> 
> 
> 
> One murder spree by a mentally deranged man and the entire country is doomed?   .....
Click to expand...


I gotta agree.   It does sound a tad melodramatic.


----------



## Carla_Danger

skye said:


> 2 killed ..one was beheaded ....and you don't hear much about this news....all hush, hush....it's very disturbing. both the act that took place  inside the store and the covering of it by the media in Sweden.
> 
> August 14 2015
> Wow Muslim beheads shopper in IKEA store look what IKEA is doing in response - Allen B. West - AllenBWest.com
> 
> 
> Sweden as we knew it is finished and buried.
> 
> August 11th, 2015
> Sweden media and government covering up Ikea terror attack ..at least one victim beheaded





Strange, I just read about this in the Nordstjernan newspaper.


----------



## daws101

The Professor said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sweden as we knew it is finished and buried.
> 
> 
> 
> One murder spree by a mentally deranged man and the entire country is doomed?   .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I gotta agree.   It does sound a tad melodramatic.
Click to expand...

This thread or the incident?


----------



## skye

JoeB131 said:


> So madmen killing people isn't a problem- when they are CHristians like Lanza, Holmes, Cho, etc.
> 
> But boy, if he's a Muslim, look out. everyone panic.




There is no comparison whatsoever with some mentally deranged in the United  States shooting and killing at random, to a Muslim who probably has been brain washed by jihad fundamentalism, which says it is good to kill the infidel.


----------



## MaryL

Sunni Man said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sweden as we knew it is finished and buried.
> 
> 
> 
> One murder spree by a mentally deranged man and the entire country is doomed?   .....
Click to expand...

Is that what you say to ISIS?


----------



## Steinlight

JoeB131 said:


> So madmen killing people isn't a problem- when they are CHristians like Lanza, Holmes, Cho, etc.
> 
> But boy, if he's a Muslim, look out. everyone panic.


Crime was almost non-existent in Sweden before Muslims started coming in, so yea, it is a panic. 

Read up on Malmo sometime and learn about the situation of muslim violence there.


----------



## The Professor

daws101 said:


> The Professor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sweden as we knew it is finished and buried.
> 
> 
> 
> One murder spree by a mentally deranged man and the entire country is doomed?   .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I gotta agree.   It does sound a tad melodramatic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This thread or the incident?
Click to expand...


Predicting the downfall of a country based upon a single event involving an act of one person.   I thought that was clear but obviously I was wrong.  My bad.


----------



## MaryL

Anyone  know how to tell a good Muslim from a bad one? After all the atrocities they have committed? We just blindly accept people, even after all the causation related to that group?  I understand open mindedness, but not gullibility.


----------



## daws101

skye said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So madmen killing people isn't a problem- when they are CHristians like Lanza, Holmes, Cho, etc.
> 
> But boy, if he's a Muslim, look out. everyone panic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no comparison whatsoever with some mentally deranged in the United  States shooting and killing at random, to a Muslim who probably has been brain washed by jihad fundamentalism, which says it is good to kill the infidel.
Click to expand...

The methods maybe different the results are the same.


----------



## Unkotare

MaryL said:


> Anyone  know how to tell a good Muslim from a bad one?




The motto of racists and bigots since Paleolithic times.


----------



## skye

Steinlight said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So madmen killing people isn't a problem- when they are CHristians like Lanza, Holmes, Cho, etc.
> 
> But boy, if he's a Muslim, look out. everyone panic.
> 
> 
> 
> Crime was almost non-existent in Sweden before Muslims started coming in, so yea, it is a panic.
> 
> Read up on Malmo sometime and learn about the situation of muslim violence there.
Click to expand...


That's right. The strains caused by Muslim  immigration are now so large that unless something is done now ...it's the end of Sweden as we know it.


----------



## Coyote

The  ONLY sources I can find is on sites like Barenakedislam, who in turn got it from a blog run by some anonymous individual.

I can't find anything in the mainstream news, nor in the Swedish sites pertaining to this.

it isn't even entirely clear whether this was even religiously motivated - it looks a lot like it, but the killer had just been denied residency in Sweden and was about to be shipped back to Eritrea. So what did religion have to do with anything?


----------



## Coyote

Sunni Man said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sweden as we knew it is finished and buried.
> 
> 
> 
> One murder spree by a mentally deranged man and the entire country is doomed?   .....
Click to expand...


Apparently.  I suggest you stock up on canned vegetables and ramen noodles.


----------



## skye

Coyote said:


> The  ONLY sources I can find is on sites like Barenakedislam, who in turn got it from a blog run by some anonymous individual.
> 
> I can't find anything in the mainstream news, nor in the Swedish sites pertaining to this.
> 
> it isn't even entirely clear whether this was even religiously motivated - it looks a lot like it, but the killer had just been denied residency in Sweden and was about to be shipped back to Eritrea.




CNN reported it and called it "stabbing".


----------



## Coyote

skye said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So madmen killing people isn't a problem- when they are CHristians like Lanza, Holmes, Cho, etc.
> 
> But boy, if he's a Muslim, look out. everyone panic.
> 
> 
> 
> Crime was almost non-existent in Sweden before Muslims started coming in, so yea, it is a panic.
> 
> Read up on Malmo sometime and learn about the situation of muslim violence there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's right. The strains caused by Muslim  immigration are now so large that unless something is done now ...it's the end of Sweden as we know it.
Click to expand...


Hyperbole much?


----------



## Coyote

skye said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> The  ONLY sources I can find is on sites like Barenakedislam, who in turn got it from a blog run by some anonymous individual.
> 
> I can't find anything in the mainstream news, nor in the Swedish sites pertaining to this.
> 
> it isn't even entirely clear whether this was even religiously motivated - it looks a lot like it, but the killer had just been denied residency in Sweden and was about to be shipped back to Eritrea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CNN reported it and called it "stabbing".
Click to expand...


Stabbings are a dime a dozen.


----------



## skye

who knows


----------



## skye

Coyote said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> The  ONLY sources I can find is on sites like Barenakedislam, who in turn got it from a blog run by some anonymous individual.
> 
> I can't find anything in the mainstream news, nor in the Swedish sites pertaining to this.
> 
> it isn't even entirely clear whether this was even religiously motivated - it looks a lot like it, but the killer had just been denied residency in Sweden and was about to be shipped back to Eritrea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CNN reported it and called it "stabbing".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stabbings are a dime a dozen.
Click to expand...


only that was a beheading

ok?

but hey.....you have to believe what you have to believe.


----------



## Coyote

skye said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> The  ONLY sources I can find is on sites like Barenakedislam, who in turn got it from a blog run by some anonymous individual.
> 
> I can't find anything in the mainstream news, nor in the Swedish sites pertaining to this.
> 
> it isn't even entirely clear whether this was even religiously motivated - it looks a lot like it, but the killer had just been denied residency in Sweden and was about to be shipped back to Eritrea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CNN reported it and called it "stabbing".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stabbings are a dime a dozen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> only that was a beheading
> 
> ok?
> 
> but hey.....you have to believe what you have to believe.
Click to expand...


Nothing to do with "belief" -  only trying to ascertain the FACTS.


----------



## Gracie

I guess I will google how long it takes to behead someone with a kitchen knife. And I ask because I wonder why nobody bothered to help whomever it was that lost their head. The son or the mother? And where were clerks? Or other people attempting to stop this? Ever try to cut a big fat turkey with a knife? Lots of sawing. Lots of bones. Much smaller than a human neck. Unless those Ikea knives are razors.


----------



## skye

Coyote said:


> The  ONLY sources I can find is on sites like Barenakedislam, who in turn got it from a blog run by some anonymous individual.
> 
> I can't find anything in the mainstream news, nor in the Swedish sites pertaining to this.






more  about it...notice how they avoid the word beheading.
they fool nobody of course.
only some
IKEA stabbing in Sweden leaves two dead Daily Mail Online


----------



## Coyote

Maybe it wasn't a beheading.


----------



## Gracie

Oh geez. Oy. Bleach. Need bleach for my eyes. *Warning. Link tells how long, has pics, etc.*
 GRAPHIC Death By Beheading How Bad Would It Be Experts Analyze The Scenario UFP NEWS


----------



## Gracie

So the question is...WHERE WAS THE HELP for this woman and her son?


----------



## skye

Gracie said:


> So the question is...WHERE WAS THE HELP for this woman and her son?



There was no help.

The help went to the Muslim community, to protect them from the possible consequences of a backlash! Can you believe that???

It's beyond sickening,


----------



## Coyote

Still no evidence it was a "beheading".


----------



## skye

Steinlight said:


> Very very bad what is going on in Sweden. I have friends from Sweden and all of them are tired of the government's mass immigration policy, it is far too open. People are completely sick of Muslim immigration and events like this just push the sentiment more in that direction. Sweden Democrats is becoming very popular and will do big things in the next election because of this.




You must be  living in the region ... you obviously know what's happening . And what is most interesting is that suicidal Sweden is held up by Hussein Obama as a model...yes a model of  Socialism or Democrat Socialism as you say...  whatever  it is.... isn't that pathetic and hilarious at the same time?


----------



## Steinlight

Coyote said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So madmen killing people isn't a problem- when they are CHristians like Lanza, Holmes, Cho, etc.
> 
> But boy, if he's a Muslim, look out. everyone panic.
> 
> 
> 
> Crime was almost non-existent in Sweden before Muslims started coming in, so yea, it is a panic.
> 
> Read up on Malmo sometime and learn about the situation of muslim violence there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's right. The strains caused by Muslim  immigration are now so large that unless something is done now ...it's the end of Sweden as we know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hyperbole much?
Click to expand...

You know nothing about Sweden or the situation. Zero expertise. Go back and sit in the corner.


----------



## Carla_Danger

Gracie said:


> Oh geez. Oy. Bleach. Need bleach for my eyes. *Warning. Link tells how long, has pics, etc.*
> GRAPHIC Death By Beheading How Bad Would It Be Experts Analyze The Scenario UFP NEWS




(I'm not clicking on that)


----------



## Steinlight

skye said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very very bad what is going on in Sweden. I have friends from Sweden and all of them are tired of the government's mass immigration policy, it is far too open. People are completely sick of Muslim immigration and events like this just push the sentiment more in that direction. Sweden Democrats is becoming very popular and will do big things in the next election because of this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must be  living in the region ... you obviously know what's happening . And what is most interesting is that suicidal Sweden is held up by Hussein Obama as a model...yes a model of  Socialism or Democrat Socialism as you say...  whatever  it is.... isn't that pathetic and hilarious at the same time?
Click to expand...

I am American, I don't live in the region but keep very up to date.

I have friends who are swedish and norwegian nationals, my Norwegian contact is of a family from a very high level in the corporate world there. One of my Swedish friends from Malmo(Swedish army vet who did tours in Bosnia and Afghanistan) I was just with the other week discussing the situation. It is getting worse by the day. He is incredibly disgusted as are many. 

Their social democrat party very much demonizes any criticism of islam or the problems of immigration. Any criticism labels you racist and you can face legal problems immediately for "hate speech" over there.

But he says the majority of people there are tired with the regime of political correctness and are sickened with immigration across the board.


----------



## Coyote

Steinlight said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So madmen killing people isn't a problem- when they are CHristians like Lanza, Holmes, Cho, etc.
> 
> But boy, if he's a Muslim, look out. everyone panic.
> 
> 
> 
> Crime was almost non-existent in Sweden before Muslims started coming in, so yea, it is a panic.
> 
> Read up on Malmo sometime and learn about the situation of muslim violence there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's right. The strains caused by Muslim  immigration are now so large that unless something is done now ...it's the end of Sweden as we know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hyperbole much?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know nothing about Sweden or the situation. Zero expertise. Go back and sit in the corner.
Click to expand...


  At least I don't form my opinion on hate sites like barenakedislam.


----------



## Coyote

Steinlight said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very very bad what is going on in Sweden. I have friends from Sweden and all of them are tired of the government's mass immigration policy, it is far too open. People are completely sick of Muslim immigration and events like this just push the sentiment more in that direction. Sweden Democrats is becoming very popular and will do big things in the next election because of this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must be  living in the region ... you obviously know what's happening . And what is most interesting is that suicidal Sweden is held up by Hussein Obama as a model...yes a model of  Socialism or Democrat Socialism as you say...  whatever  it is.... isn't that pathetic and hilarious at the same time?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am American, I don't live in the region but keep very up to date.
> 
> I have friends who are swedish and norwegian nationals, my Norwegian contact is of a family from a very high level in the corporate world there. One of my Swedish friends from Malmo(Swedish army vet who did tours in Bosnia and Afghanistan) I was just with the other week discussing the situation. It is getting worse by the day. He is incredibly disgusted as are many.
> 
> Their social democrat party very much demonizes any criticism of islam or the problems of immigration. Any criticism labels you racist and you can face legal problems immediately for "hate speech" over there.
> 
> But he says the majority of people there are tired with the regime of political correctness and are sickened with immigration across the board.
Click to expand...


I have family in Sweden and Norway.


----------



## skye

Absolutely I agree with you  Steinlight !!!! 

When I was  living in Denmark I had the opportunity to go to Malmo in Sweden, by car ...it's not too far....so now that I hear that Malmo is ruled almost by Islamic  Sharia Law ....it really makes me very sad.

I feel sorry for Sweden ....if they don't wake up soon...its all finished for them.


----------



## Steinlight

Coyote said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So madmen killing people isn't a problem- when they are CHristians like Lanza, Holmes, Cho, etc.
> 
> But boy, if he's a Muslim, look out. everyone panic.
> 
> 
> 
> Crime was almost non-existent in Sweden before Muslims started coming in, so yea, it is a panic.
> 
> Read up on Malmo sometime and learn about the situation of muslim violence there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's right. The strains caused by Muslim  immigration are now so large that unless something is done now ...it's the end of Sweden as we know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hyperbole much?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know nothing about Sweden or the situation. Zero expertise. Go back and sit in the corner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At least I don't form my opinion on hate sites like barenakedislam.
Click to expand...

That symbolizes it right there. You just have a naive opinion. As far as facts on the situation of islamic immigration in Europe, you have nothing, and have no interest to learn. You are a very ignorant person.


----------



## Steinlight

Coyote said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very very bad what is going on in Sweden. I have friends from Sweden and all of them are tired of the government's mass immigration policy, it is far too open. People are completely sick of Muslim immigration and events like this just push the sentiment more in that direction. Sweden Democrats is becoming very popular and will do big things in the next election because of this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must be  living in the region ... you obviously know what's happening . And what is most interesting is that suicidal Sweden is held up by Hussein Obama as a model...yes a model of  Socialism or Democrat Socialism as you say...  whatever  it is.... isn't that pathetic and hilarious at the same time?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am American, I don't live in the region but keep very up to date.
> 
> I have friends who are swedish and norwegian nationals, my Norwegian contact is of a family from a very high level in the corporate world there. One of my Swedish friends from Malmo(Swedish army vet who did tours in Bosnia and Afghanistan) I was just with the other week discussing the situation. It is getting worse by the day. He is incredibly disgusted as are many.
> 
> Their social democrat party very much demonizes any criticism of islam or the problems of immigration. Any criticism labels you racist and you can face legal problems immediately for "hate speech" over there.
> 
> But he says the majority of people there are tired with the regime of political correctness and are sickened with immigration across the board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have family in Sweden and Norway.
Click to expand...

I am sure you do.


----------



## Coyote

Steinlight said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Crime was almost non-existent in Sweden before Muslims started coming in, so yea, it is a panic.
> 
> Read up on Malmo sometime and learn about the situation of muslim violence there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's right. The strains caused by Muslim  immigration are now so large that unless something is done now ...it's the end of Sweden as we know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hyperbole much?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know nothing about Sweden or the situation. Zero expertise. Go back and sit in the corner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At least I don't form my opinion on hate sites like barenakedislam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That symbolizes it right there. *You just have a naive opinion*. As far as facts on the situation of islamic immigration in Europe, you have nothing, and have no interest to learn. You are a very ignorant person.
Click to expand...


Not at all.  I just try to base it on facts not blogs and hate sites.


----------



## Coyote

Steinlight said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very very bad what is going on in Sweden. I have friends from Sweden and all of them are tired of the government's mass immigration policy, it is far too open. People are completely sick of Muslim immigration and events like this just push the sentiment more in that direction. Sweden Democrats is becoming very popular and will do big things in the next election because of this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must be  living in the region ... you obviously know what's happening . And what is most interesting is that suicidal Sweden is held up by Hussein Obama as a model...yes a model of  Socialism or Democrat Socialism as you say...  whatever  it is.... isn't that pathetic and hilarious at the same time?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am American, I don't live in the region but keep very up to date.
> 
> I have friends who are swedish and norwegian nationals, my Norwegian contact is of a family from a very high level in the corporate world there. One of my Swedish friends from Malmo(Swedish army vet who did tours in Bosnia and Afghanistan) I was just with the other week discussing the situation. It is getting worse by the day. He is incredibly disgusted as are many.
> 
> Their social democrat party very much demonizes any criticism of islam or the problems of immigration. Any criticism labels you racist and you can face legal problems immediately for "hate speech" over there.
> 
> But he says the majority of people there are tired with the regime of political correctness and are sickened with immigration across the board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have family in Sweden and Norway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am sure you do.
Click to expand...


Believe what you want - a big chunk of my family is Swedish, Norwegian and Danish.  Welsh on the other side.  

Pardon me if I don't respect sources like barenaked Islam and similar hate sites but...they suck.  In the meantime I'm waiting on more information on the OP.


----------



## Steinlight

skye said:


> Absolutely I agree with you  Steinlight !!!!
> 
> When I was  living in Denmark I had the opportunity to go to Malmo in Sweden, by car ...it's not too far....so now that I hear that Malmo is ruled almost by Islamic  Sharia Law ....it really makes me very sad.
> 
> I feel sorry for Sweden ....if they don't wake up soon...its all finished for them.


To be specific, they have no go areas which i what I think you mean by sharia law in the city. They also have grenades going off every week there, it is a war zone with muslims returning from syria(where they fought in ISIS) bringing the violence back. But yes, once they become a majority, it will be a volatile, who knows what could happen as far as sharia goes. very very depressing situation.

Denmark is a total different situation. They have a right wing government with very strong nationalist immigration policies in comparison. Minimal third world immigration and they are much more stable for it.


----------



## skye

Coyote said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's right. The strains caused by Muslim  immigration are now so large that unless something is done now ...it's the end of Sweden as we know it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hyperbole much?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know nothing about Sweden or the situation. Zero expertise. Go back and sit in the corner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At least I don't form my opinion on hate sites like barenakedislam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That symbolizes it right there. *You just have a naive opinion*. As far as facts on the situation of islamic immigration in Europe, you have nothing, and have no interest to learn. You are a very ignorant person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not at all.  I just try to base it on facts not blogs and hate sites.
Click to expand...



Allen B West is a hate site?


----------



## Coyote

skye said:


> Absolutely I agree with you  Steinlight !!!!
> 
> *When I was  living in Denmark I had the opportunity to go to Malmo in Sweden, by car ...it's not too far....so now that I hear that Malmo is ruled almost by Islamic  Sharia Law ....it really makes me very sad.*
> 
> I feel sorry for Sweden ....if they don't wake up soon...its all finished for them.



That's an urban legend.


----------



## Steinlight

Coyote said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's right. The strains caused by Muslim  immigration are now so large that unless something is done now ...it's the end of Sweden as we know it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hyperbole much?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know nothing about Sweden or the situation. Zero expertise. Go back and sit in the corner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At least I don't form my opinion on hate sites like barenakedislam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That symbolizes it right there. *You just have a naive opinion*. As far as facts on the situation of islamic immigration in Europe, you have nothing, and have no interest to learn. You are a very ignorant person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not at all.  I just try to base it on facts not blogs and hate sites.
Click to expand...

You have no facts, and zero credibility. You are a total loser to be honest and wasting everyone's time.


----------



## Coyote

skye said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hyperbole much?
> 
> 
> 
> You know nothing about Sweden or the situation. Zero expertise. Go back and sit in the corner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At least I don't form my opinion on hate sites like barenakedislam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That symbolizes it right there. *You just have a naive opinion*. As far as facts on the situation of islamic immigration in Europe, you have nothing, and have no interest to learn. You are a very ignorant person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not at all.  I just try to base it on facts not blogs and hate sites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Allen B West is a hate site?
Click to expand...


No.  Lunatic bigot.


----------



## Coyote

Steinlight said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hyperbole much?
> 
> 
> 
> You know nothing about Sweden or the situation. Zero expertise. Go back and sit in the corner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At least I don't form my opinion on hate sites like barenakedislam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That symbolizes it right there. *You just have a naive opinion*. As far as facts on the situation of islamic immigration in Europe, you have nothing, and have no interest to learn. You are a very ignorant person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not at all.  I just try to base it on facts not blogs and hate sites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have no facts, and zero credibility. You are a total loser to be honest and wasting everyone's time.
Click to expand...


  Pardon me if I don't take you very seriously - I'm all too familiar with your bigotry - it isn't just aimed at Muslims but includes Jews too.

Find a legit source, and we can converse.


----------



## Carla_Danger

I see nothing about a beheading in the news.

*Shocking knife attack at IKEA*
Locals are shocked by two brutal murders after a knife attack at the Ikea store in Västerås, Sweden. The two people killed in the midday attack on August 10 in the central Swedish town an hour west of Stockholm were a 55-year-old woman and her 28-year-old son, police said. The two suspects were arrested shortly after the attack. One of them denied involvement in the crime while the other is in critical condition after suffering several stab wounds at the store. It was not yet known how he sustained his injuries, police said, and investigators have not yet explained the suspects' relation to each other. Swedish media reported that the two suspects were refugees living at the same asylum center. There are no indications the atrocity was terror-related and Swedish intelligence agency SäPo said it had not been called in on the case. With no known motive to explain the attacks, Swedish media speculates that the suspects, like many other asylum seekers and refugees, may have had psychological problems. Police have increased security at asylum centers across Sweden, for fear of reprisals, including at the center where the two suspects resided in Arboga, about 30 miles from Västerås. 

Briefs - Nordstjernan


----------



## Steinlight

Coyote said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very very bad what is going on in Sweden. I have friends from Sweden and all of them are tired of the government's mass immigration policy, it is far too open. People are completely sick of Muslim immigration and events like this just push the sentiment more in that direction. Sweden Democrats is becoming very popular and will do big things in the next election because of this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must be  living in the region ... you obviously know what's happening . And what is most interesting is that suicidal Sweden is held up by Hussein Obama as a model...yes a model of  Socialism or Democrat Socialism as you say...  whatever  it is.... isn't that pathetic and hilarious at the same time?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am American, I don't live in the region but keep very up to date.
> 
> I have friends who are swedish and norwegian nationals, my Norwegian contact is of a family from a very high level in the corporate world there. One of my Swedish friends from Malmo(Swedish army vet who did tours in Bosnia and Afghanistan) I was just with the other week discussing the situation. It is getting worse by the day. He is incredibly disgusted as are many.
> 
> Their social democrat party very much demonizes any criticism of islam or the problems of immigration. Any criticism labels you racist and you can face legal problems immediately for "hate speech" over there.
> 
> But he says the majority of people there are tired with the regime of political correctness and are sickened with immigration across the board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have family in Sweden and Norway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am sure you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Believe what you want - a big chunk of my family is Swedish, Norwegian and Danish.  Welsh on the other side.
> 
> Pardon me if I don't respect sources like barenaked Islam and similar hate sites but...they suck.  In the meantime I'm waiting on more information on the OP.
Click to expand...

My sources are high level individuals and military personnel. I have no idea what websites you are looking at but you are a fool when it comes to any information on the immigration situation. You have no on the ground experience. Obviously you come off as very parochial. It is so sad to be honest.


----------



## skye

Coyote said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know nothing about Sweden or the situation. Zero expertise. Go back and sit in the corner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least I don't form my opinion on hate sites like barenakedislam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That symbolizes it right there. *You just have a naive opinion*. As far as facts on the situation of islamic immigration in Europe, you have nothing, and have no interest to learn. You are a very ignorant person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not at all.  I just try to base it on facts not blogs and hate sites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have no facts, and zero credibility. You are a total loser to be honest and wasting everyone's time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pardon me if I don't take you very seriously - I'm all too familiar with your bigotry - it isn't just aimed at Muslims but includes Jews too.
> 
> Find a legit source, and we can converse.
Click to expand...



If I may ...

in my OP I quoted Allen B West

Isn't that good enough for you?


----------



## Coyote

Carla_Danger said:


> I see nothing about a beheading in the news.
> 
> *Shocking knife attack at IKEA*
> Locals are shocked by two brutal murders after a knife attack at the Ikea store in Västerås, Sweden. The two people killed in the midday attack on August 10 in the central Swedish town an hour west of Stockholm were a 55-year-old woman and her 28-year-old son, police said. The two suspects were arrested shortly after the attack. One of them denied involvement in the crime while the other is in critical condition after suffering several stab wounds at the store. It was not yet known how he sustained his injuries, police said, and investigators have not yet explained the suspects' relation to each other. Swedish media reported that the two suspects were refugees living at the same asylum center. There are no indications the atrocity was terror-related and Swedish intelligence agency SäPo said it had not been called in on the case. With no known motive to explain the attacks, Swedish media speculates that the suspects, like many other asylum seekers and refugees, may have had psychological problems. Police have increased security at asylum centers across Sweden, for fear of reprisals, including at the center where the two suspects resided in Arboga, about 30 miles from Västerås.
> 
> Briefs - Nordstjernan



Now you're confusing them with facts


----------



## featherlite

Any violent killing is sick, but beheading is beyond that...its almost incomprehensible.

Why IKEA...that whole store is a peaceful experience. 
... even if the furniture isn't made to last =)


----------



## Steinlight

Coyote said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know nothing about Sweden or the situation. Zero expertise. Go back and sit in the corner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least I don't form my opinion on hate sites like barenakedislam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That symbolizes it right there. *You just have a naive opinion*. As far as facts on the situation of islamic immigration in Europe, you have nothing, and have no interest to learn. You are a very ignorant person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not at all.  I just try to base it on facts not blogs and hate sites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have no facts, and zero credibility. You are a total loser to be honest and wasting everyone's time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pardon me if I don't take you very seriously - I'm all too familiar with your bigotry - it isn't just aimed at Muslims but includes Jews too.
> 
> Find a legit source, and we can converse.
Click to expand...

You are no one to take seriously, you are a joke and a lightweight.


----------



## Coyote

Steinlight said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> You must be  living in the region ... you obviously know what's happening . And what is most interesting is that suicidal Sweden is held up by Hussein Obama as a model...yes a model of  Socialism or Democrat Socialism as you say...  whatever  it is.... isn't that pathetic and hilarious at the same time?
> 
> 
> 
> I am American, I don't live in the region but keep very up to date.
> 
> I have friends who are swedish and norwegian nationals, my Norwegian contact is of a family from a very high level in the corporate world there. One of my Swedish friends from Malmo(Swedish army vet who did tours in Bosnia and Afghanistan) I was just with the other week discussing the situation. It is getting worse by the day. He is incredibly disgusted as are many.
> 
> Their social democrat party very much demonizes any criticism of islam or the problems of immigration. Any criticism labels you racist and you can face legal problems immediately for "hate speech" over there.
> 
> But he says the majority of people there are tired with the regime of political correctness and are sickened with immigration across the board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have family in Sweden and Norway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am sure you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Believe what you want - a big chunk of my family is Swedish, Norwegian and Danish.  Welsh on the other side.
> 
> Pardon me if I don't respect sources like barenaked Islam and similar hate sites but...they suck.  In the meantime I'm waiting on more information on the OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My sources are high level individuals and military personnel. I have no idea what websites you are looking at but you are a fool when it comes to any information on the immigration situation. You have no on the ground experience. Obviously you come off as very parochial. It is so sad to be honest.
Click to expand...



Sure.


----------



## Gracie

Carla_Danger said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh geez. Oy. Bleach. Need bleach for my eyes. *Warning. Link tells how long, has pics, etc.*
> GRAPHIC Death By Beheading How Bad Would It Be Experts Analyze The Scenario UFP NEWS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I'm not clicking on that)
Click to expand...

It's bad. But...I wanted to know how long. Plenty of time for help to arrive for that woman and her son. None came. Instead, they decide not to sell knives any more. Oy.


----------



## Moonglow

skye said:


> 2 killed ..one was beheaded ....and you don't hear much about this news....all hush, hush....it's very disturbing. both the act that took place  inside the store and the covering of it by the media in Sweden.
> 
> August 14 2015
> Wow Muslim beheads shopper in IKEA store look what IKEA is doing in response - Allen B. West - AllenBWest.com
> 
> 
> Sweden as we knew it is finished and buried.
> 
> August 11th, 2015
> Sweden media and government covering up Ikea terror attack ..at least one victim beheaded


Do they still make those killer desks?


----------



## Moonglow

The Irish Ram said:


> And we aren't far behind.  The UN is distributing "refugees" through out the world.  It's coming to a neighborhood near you.  We need a moratorium on immigration.  The melting pot is full.


Who else will be canon fodder in the next war?


----------



## Carla_Danger

Still, nothing mentioning a beheading.

Eritrean asylum seeker admits to Ikea double murder in Sweden lawyer - ABC News Australian Broadcasting Corporation


----------



## Coyote

skye said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> At least I don't form my opinion on hate sites like barenakedislam.
> 
> 
> 
> That symbolizes it right there. *You just have a naive opinion*. As far as facts on the situation of islamic immigration in Europe, you have nothing, and have no interest to learn. You are a very ignorant person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not at all.  I just try to base it on facts not blogs and hate sites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have no facts, and zero credibility. You are a total loser to be honest and wasting everyone's time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pardon me if I don't take you very seriously - I'm all too familiar with your bigotry - it isn't just aimed at Muslims but includes Jews too.
> 
> Find a legit source, and we can converse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If I may ...
> 
> in my OP I quoted Allen B West
> 
> Isn't that good enough for you?
Click to expand...


No.  Why would I trust his opinion when it isn't even confirmed by any reputable news accounts?  It's all opinion.  Do you prefer opinion over fact?


----------



## Steinlight

Carla_Danger said:


> Still, nothing mentioning a beheading.
> 
> Eritrean asylum seeker admits to Ikea double murder in Sweden lawyer - ABC News Australian Broadcasting Corporation


Yea see, no problem here, the immigrant just murdered them, no biggie. Isn't the vibrancy just grand. How could Sweden ever get along without the enrichment from Eritrean culture?


----------



## skye

Steinlight said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still, nothing mentioning a beheading.
> 
> Eritrean asylum seeker admits to Ikea double murder in Sweden lawyer - ABC News Australian Broadcasting Corporation
> 
> 
> 
> Yea see, no problem here, the immigrant just murdered them, no biggie. Isn't the vibrancy just grand. How could Sweden ever get along without the enrichment from Eritrean culture?
Click to expand...



That's the sheeple for you!

It's a waste of time to discuss anything with them! Thick as brick they are!

Total zombies.


----------



## Carla_Danger

Steinlight said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still, nothing mentioning a beheading.
> 
> Eritrean asylum seeker admits to Ikea double murder in Sweden lawyer - ABC News Australian Broadcasting Corporation
> 
> 
> 
> Yea see, no problem here, the immigrant just murdered them, no biggie. Isn't the vibrancy just grand. How could Sweden ever get along without the enrichment from Eritrean culture?
Click to expand...



Shit happens. There are bad people in this world.  They did lock up Peter Mangs, a Swedish gunman, so that's good.


----------



## Carla_Danger

skye said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still, nothing mentioning a beheading.
> 
> Eritrean asylum seeker admits to Ikea double murder in Sweden lawyer - ABC News Australian Broadcasting Corporation
> 
> 
> 
> Yea see, no problem here, the immigrant just murdered them, no biggie. Isn't the vibrancy just grand. How could Sweden ever get along without the enrichment from Eritrean culture?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's the sheeple for you!
> 
> It's a waste of time to discuss anything with them! Thick as brick they are!
> 
> Total zombies.
Click to expand...



Did you ever find proof of a beheading?  Just curious.


----------



## skye

Carla_Danger said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still, nothing mentioning a beheading.
> 
> Eritrean asylum seeker admits to Ikea double murder in Sweden lawyer - ABC News Australian Broadcasting Corporation
> 
> 
> 
> Yea see, no problem here, the immigrant just murdered them, no biggie. Isn't the vibrancy just grand. How could Sweden ever get along without the enrichment from Eritrean culture?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's the sheeple for you!
> 
> It's a waste of time to discuss anything with them! Thick as brick they are!
> 
> Total zombies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Did you ever find proof of a beheading?  Just curious.
Click to expand...


Yes there are pictures.

I am not going to get them for you

but you can just google


----------



## Carla_Danger

skye said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still, nothing mentioning a beheading.
> 
> Eritrean asylum seeker admits to Ikea double murder in Sweden lawyer - ABC News Australian Broadcasting Corporation
> 
> 
> 
> Yea see, no problem here, the immigrant just murdered them, no biggie. Isn't the vibrancy just grand. How could Sweden ever get along without the enrichment from Eritrean culture?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's the sheeple for you!
> 
> It's a waste of time to discuss anything with them! Thick as brick they are!
> 
> Total zombies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Did you ever find proof of a beheading?  Just curious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes there are pictures.
> 
> I am not going to get them for you
> 
> but you can just google
Click to expand...



Nope, still nothing.  The only news reporting about a beheading are right wing extremist sites like Bare Naked Islam, Allen B West, The Gateway Pundit, and Breitbart.


I'll wait until I have a credible source, thank you.


----------



## skye

Carla_Danger said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still, nothing mentioning a beheading.
> 
> Eritrean asylum seeker admits to Ikea double murder in Sweden lawyer - ABC News Australian Broadcasting Corporation
> 
> 
> 
> Yea see, no problem here, the immigrant just murdered them, no biggie. Isn't the vibrancy just grand. How could Sweden ever get along without the enrichment from Eritrean culture?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's the sheeple for you!
> 
> It's a waste of time to discuss anything with them! Thick as brick they are!
> 
> Total zombies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Did you ever find proof of a beheading?  Just curious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes there are pictures.
> 
> I am not going to get them for you
> 
> but you can just google
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, still nothing.  The only news reporting about a beheading are right wing extremist sites like Bare Naked Islam, Allen B West, The Gateway Pundit, and Breitbart.
> 
> 
> I'll wait until I have a credible source, thank you.
Click to expand...



"There is no worse blind man (or woman)  than the one who doesn't want to see"

bye carla danger ...boooooo i'm so afraid lol

enough of you


----------



## Carla_Danger

skye said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea see, no problem here, the immigrant just murdered them, no biggie. Isn't the vibrancy just grand. How could Sweden ever get along without the enrichment from Eritrean culture?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the sheeple for you!
> 
> It's a waste of time to discuss anything with them! Thick as brick they are!
> 
> Total zombies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Did you ever find proof of a beheading?  Just curious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes there are pictures.
> 
> I am not going to get them for you
> 
> but you can just google
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, still nothing.  The only news reporting about a beheading are right wing extremist sites like Bare Naked Islam, Allen B West, The Gateway Pundit, and Breitbart.
> 
> 
> I'll wait until I have a credible source, thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "There is no worse blind man (or woman)  than the one who doesn't want to see"
> 
> bye carla danger ...boooooo i'm so afraid lol
> 
> enough of you
Click to expand...




Okay, so you've got no credible source.  Thank you.

Cya.


----------



## Gracie

So..Allen West made it all up?


----------



## skye

Carla_Danger said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's the sheeple for you!
> 
> It's a waste of time to discuss anything with them! Thick as brick they are!
> 
> Total zombies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you ever find proof of a beheading?  Just curious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes there are pictures.
> 
> I am not going to get them for you
> 
> but you can just google
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, still nothing.  The only news reporting about a beheading are right wing extremist sites like Bare Naked Islam, Allen B West, The Gateway Pundit, and Breitbart.
> 
> 
> I'll wait until I have a credible source, thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "There is no worse blind man (or woman)  than the one who doesn't want to see"
> 
> bye carla danger ...boooooo i'm so afraid lol
> 
> enough of you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, so you've got no credible source.  Thank you.
> 
> Cya.
Click to expand...



It's not about me..ask him...Allen West whom I respect totally!
and I am quoting him from his website.


----------



## skye

Carla_Danger said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's the sheeple for you!
> 
> It's a waste of time to discuss anything with them! Thick as brick they are!
> 
> Total zombies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you ever find proof of a beheading?  Just curious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes there are pictures.
> 
> I am not going to get them for you
> 
> but you can just google
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, still nothing.  The only news reporting about a beheading are right wing extremist sites like Bare Naked Islam, Allen B West, The Gateway Pundit, and Breitbart.
> 
> 
> I'll wait until I have a credible source, thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "There is no worse blind man (or woman)  than the one who doesn't want to see"
> 
> bye carla danger ...boooooo i'm so afraid lol
> 
> enough of you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, so you've got no credible source.  Thank you.
> 
> Cya.
Click to expand...



I hope you are not a racist carla danger..... isnt' that enough for you?

can you not believe him?

I can and I do!


----------



## Carla_Danger

Gracie said:


> So..Allen West made it all up?




I don't know if it's made up or not.  I'm waiting to see details of a beheading from a credible source.  So far, I've looked at two Swedish newspapers and there is no mention of a beheading.  Allen West is a known liar.

Here's one of my favorite lies from West.

*Allen West says he has "clearance that even the president of the United States cannot obtain"*

*



*

*All Pants on Fire statements involving Allen West PunditFact*


----------



## Carla_Danger

skye said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you ever find proof of a beheading?  Just curious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes there are pictures.
> 
> I am not going to get them for you
> 
> but you can just google
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, still nothing.  The only news reporting about a beheading are right wing extremist sites like Bare Naked Islam, Allen B West, The Gateway Pundit, and Breitbart.
> 
> 
> I'll wait until I have a credible source, thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "There is no worse blind man (or woman)  than the one who doesn't want to see"
> 
> bye carla danger ...boooooo i'm so afraid lol
> 
> enough of you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, so you've got no credible source.  Thank you.
> 
> Cya.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's not about me..ask him...Allen West whom I respect totally!
> and I am quoting him from his website.
Click to expand...



I'm sorry, did I not make myself clear?  I asked for a credible news source.

I understand he tells you what you want to hear.


----------



## skye

Carla_Danger said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes there are pictures.
> 
> I am not going to get them for you
> 
> but you can just google
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, still nothing.  The only news reporting about a beheading are right wing extremist sites like Bare Naked Islam, Allen B West, The Gateway Pundit, and Breitbart.
> 
> 
> I'll wait until I have a credible source, thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "There is no worse blind man (or woman)  than the one who doesn't want to see"
> 
> bye carla danger ...boooooo i'm so afraid lol
> 
> enough of you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, so you've got no credible source.  Thank you.
> 
> Cya.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's not about me..ask him...Allen West whom I respect totally!
> and I am quoting him from his website.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, did I not make myself clear?  I asked for a credible news source.
> 
> I understand he tells you what you want to hear.
Click to expand...



I'm sorry but I can not talk to sheeple.

enough ok


----------



## Carla_Danger

skye said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, still nothing.  The only news reporting about a beheading are right wing extremist sites like Bare Naked Islam, Allen B West, The Gateway Pundit, and Breitbart.
> 
> 
> I'll wait until I have a credible source, thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "There is no worse blind man (or woman)  than the one who doesn't want to see"
> 
> bye carla danger ...boooooo i'm so afraid lol
> 
> enough of you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, so you've got no credible source.  Thank you.
> 
> Cya.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's not about me..ask him...Allen West whom I respect totally!
> and I am quoting him from his website.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, did I not make myself clear?  I asked for a credible news source.
> 
> I understand he tells you what you want to hear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry but I can not talk to sheeple.
> 
> enough ok
Click to expand...




Excuse me, I'm the one asking for a credible source.


----------



## Carla_Danger

BBC News, no mention that anyone was beheaded.

Sweden Ikea knife attack Suspect faced deportation - BBC News


----------



## Carla_Danger

Reuters, still no mention of a beheading.

Two killed in knife attack at IKEA in Sweden two arrested Reuters


----------



## Gracie

Carla_Danger said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> So..Allen West made it all up?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if it's made up or not.  I'm waiting to see details of a beheading from a credible source.  So far, I've looked at two Swedish newspapers and there is no mention of a beheading.  Allen West is a known liar.
> 
> Here's one of my favorite lies from West.
> 
> *Allen West says he has "clearance that even the president of the United States cannot obtain"*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *All Pants on Fire statements involving Allen West PunditFact*
Click to expand...

I'm inclined to believe him over our current POTUS.


----------



## Gracie

Carla_Danger said:


> still no mention of a beheading.


And that is the point of the OP, isn't it? The coverup that it was a terrorist act, the yelling of Allah Akbar, the beheading of someone by a scumbag pissed that he has to go back to the shithole he crawled out of. The media is not reporting it and Ikea is being hush hush. That's what I read.


----------



## eagle1462010

Unkotare said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone  know how to tell a good Muslim from a bad one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The motto of racists and bigots since Paleolithic times.
Click to expand...

Current events around the globe need not apply................no.............


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## Carla_Danger

Gracie said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> still no mention of a beheading.
> 
> 
> 
> And that is the point of the OP, isn't it? The coverup that it was a terrorist act, the yelling of Allah Akbar, the beheading of someone by a scumbag pissed that he has to go back to the shithole he crawled out of. The media is not reporting it and Ikea is being hush hush. That's what I read.
Click to expand...



Good grief.  A cover-up?  Don't tell me you're on the conspiracy bandwagon too.  I checked two Swedish newspapers, the BBC, Reuters, and the Associated Press....NO mention of a beheading.

Yet you expect me to believe Allen West and Breitbart?  You expect me to believe the Swedish media is in on this too?

To me, it sounds like you just really want to believe the right wing extremist version of this story.


----------



## Carla_Danger

Gracie said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> So..Allen West made it all up?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if it's made up or not.  I'm waiting to see details of a beheading from a credible source.  So far, I've looked at two Swedish newspapers and there is no mention of a beheading.  Allen West is a known liar.
> 
> Here's one of my favorite lies from West.
> 
> *Allen West says he has "clearance that even the president of the United States cannot obtain"*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *All Pants on Fire statements involving Allen West PunditFact*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm inclined to believe him over our current POTUS.
Click to expand...




Simply because you want to....no other reason.


----------



## Carla_Danger

eagle1462010 said:


>





LOL, the British Unity, the Breitbart of the UK.


• *British Unity* - Nick Griffin's personal "vanity project", described as a "non-membership organisation with around two thousand followers on Facebook."






Britain's far right parties have suffered a "dreadful" year with their supporters drifting towards Ukip, a report from a leading anti-fascist group said today.

The State of Hate report from HOPE not hate (Hnh) said that what appeared to be an increase in the number of far-right groups, like Britain First, British Voice, British Unity and the British Democratic Party, were actually just a symbol of how weak the organisations were as they splintered into ever smaller pieces.

"Our report reveals that, despite otherwise favourable conditions, far-right hate networks are really struggling at the moment," Lowles said. "For that we should all be thankful, though of course we must not rest on our laurels. As we have seen with events in France in recent days, the situation can change very fast."

British National Party Decline Show Far Right Is In A Very Very Bad Way


----------



## eagle1462010

1.  I've found nothing to confirm the beheading.

2.  I've found many videos on the violence there from the Muslim dominated areas.

3.  If you want a Muslim Nation in your own country then you are the problem.  They are mass
     immigrating to Europe and are now doing so here.  Fleeing the religion of Peace in their own
     home countries................the Religion of Peace and a stack of dead bodies.............

4.  Novel idea................tell these animals who would rape and murder the people who took them in to 
     stop fighting girls in Sweden to man up...........go back home..............and take their danged countries back.


----------



## eagle1462010

http://www.cfr.org/migration/europes-migration-crisis/p32874

According to European Commission statistics, the EU received approximately 626,000 applications for international protection in 2014, the highest number of asylum applicants within the bloc since 1992.

Illegal border crossings most often fall along several major routes spanning the southern and eastern borders of Europe. The central Mediterranean passage, with Italy serving as the main entry point to Europe, is currently the most frequented for migrants and asylum seekers from Syria, Iraq, Eritrea, Egypt, and Somalia. Deteriorating security in Libya, Central African Republic, and South Sudan are also seen as contributing factors to the migrant influx.

Making a distinction between asylum seekers and economic migrants is not always clear-cut, even though these groups are entitled to different levels of assistance and protection under international law. This gray area is frequently exacerbated by the inconsistent methods with which asylum applications are often processed across the EU's twenty-eight member states. 

Wars in the World Map Ongoing Conflicts

Wars in the World List of ongoing Conflicts

*AFRICA:*
*(27 Countries and 183 between militias-guerrillas, separatist groups and anarchic groups involved)*
*Hot Spots: Democrati Republic of Congo (war against rebel groups), Egypt (war against islamic militants of Islamic State branch), Libya (war between government and rebel groups), Mali (clashes between army and rebel groups), Nigeria (war against islamist militants), Somalia (war against al-Shabaab islamist militants), Sudan (war against rebel groups in Darfur), South Sudan (civil war)*

*ASIA:*
*(16 Countries and 151 between militias-guerrillas, separatist groups and anarchic groups involved)*
*Hot Spots: Afghanistan (war against islamist militants), Burma-Myanmar (war against rebel groups), Pakistan (war against islamist militants), Philippines (war against islamist militants), Thailand (coup d’etat by army May 2014)*


----------



## longknife

Good Lord! All the diverting and whining from the Koran sniffers.

*Muslim Beheads Someone in a Swedish Ikea*


Solution? Stop selling knives!


Another otherwise sane culture bows to the insanity of Islam. When are Europeans going to understand the danger the snake in their midst presents? And then the government quickly beefs up security at the asylum housing.


Read more of the idiocy @ Sweden Protecting Muslim Asylum Seekers After One Allegedly Beheads Victim Inside IKEA IKEA responds by stopping knife sales Pamela Geller


----------



## Roadrunner

Not to mention, shit does not melt.


----------



## Roadrunner

The Professor said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sweden as we knew it is finished and buried.
> 
> 
> 
> One murder spree by a mentally deranged man and the entire country is doomed?   .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I gotta agree.   It does sound a tad melodramatic.
Click to expand...

ONE????


----------



## Roadrunner

Gracie said:


> I guess I will google how long it takes to behead someone with a kitchen knife. And I ask because I wonder why nobody bothered to help whomever it was that lost their head. The son or the mother? And where were clerks? Or other people attempting to stop this? Ever try to cut a big fat turkey with a knife? Lots of sawing. Lots of bones. Much smaller than a human neck. Unless those Ikea knives are razors.


Knives today are like razors.

Laser cut edges are awesome.

BTW, I have cut off many a deer head with a knife, you just have to know how to slip the blade between the vertebrae.


----------



## Roadrunner

skye said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hyperbole much?
> 
> 
> 
> You know nothing about Sweden or the situation. Zero expertise. Go back and sit in the corner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At least I don't form my opinion on hate sites like barenakedislam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That symbolizes it right there. *You just have a naive opinion*. As far as facts on the situation of islamic immigration in Europe, you have nothing, and have no interest to learn. You are a very ignorant person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not at all.  I just try to base it on facts not blogs and hate sites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Allen B West is a hate site?
Click to expand...

Shit, any black conservative is a HATER.

Get with the program.


----------



## daws101

If it happened at wal-mart, what then?


----------



## Roadrunner

featherlite said:


> Any violent killing is sick, but beheading is beyond that...its almost incomprehensible.
> 
> Why IKEA...that whole store is a peaceful experience.
> ... even if the furniture isn't made to last =)



Hey, the horse in your avatar may end up in an Ikea meatball.

Wonderful folks.


----------



## Roadrunner

Carla_Danger said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still, nothing mentioning a beheading.
> 
> Eritrean asylum seeker admits to Ikea double murder in Sweden lawyer - ABC News Australian Broadcasting Corporation
> 
> 
> 
> Yea see, no problem here, the immigrant just murdered them, no biggie. Isn't the vibrancy just grand. How could Sweden ever get along without the enrichment from Eritrean culture?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's the sheeple for you!
> 
> It's a waste of time to discuss anything with them! Thick as brick they are!
> 
> Total zombies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Did you ever find proof of a beheading?  Just curious.
Click to expand...


It is not a beheading if a bit of vein, artery or skin is intact and holding the head on, barely.

That makes it just a kind and gentle run of the mill stabbing.

Nothing to see here, move on.


----------



## Roadrunner

Gracie said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> So..Allen West made it all up?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if it's made up or not.  I'm waiting to see details of a beheading from a credible source.  So far, I've looked at two Swedish newspapers and there is no mention of a beheading.  Allen West is a known liar.
> 
> Here's one of my favorite lies from West.
> 
> *Allen West says he has "clearance that even the president of the United States cannot obtain"*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *All Pants on Fire statements involving Allen West PunditFact*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm inclined to believe him over our current POTUS.
Click to expand...

I'd believe Charlie Manson over our POTUS.


----------



## daws101

Roadrunner said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> So..Allen West made it all up?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if it's made up or not.  I'm waiting to see details of a beheading from a credible source.  So far, I've looked at two Swedish newspapers and there is no mention of a beheading.  Allen West is a known liar.
> 
> Here's one of my favorite lies from West.
> 
> *Allen West says he has "clearance that even the president of the United States cannot obtain"*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *All Pants on Fire statements involving Allen West PunditFact*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm inclined to believe him over our current POTUS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd believe Charlie Manson over our POTUS.
Click to expand...

So that's your problem


----------



## Carla_Danger

longknife said:


> Good Lord! All the diverting and whining from the Koran sniffers.
> 
> *Muslim Beheads Someone in a Swedish Ikea*
> 
> 
> Solution? Stop selling knives!
> 
> 
> Another otherwise sane culture bows to the insanity of Islam. When are Europeans going to understand the danger the snake in their midst presents? And then the government quickly beefs up security at the asylum housing.
> 
> 
> Read more of the idiocy @ Sweden Protecting Muslim Asylum Seekers After One Allegedly Beheads Victim Inside IKEA IKEA responds by stopping knife sales Pamela Geller





You wouldn't know non biased news if it slapped you in the face.


----------



## Carla_Danger

Roadrunner said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> So..Allen West made it all up?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if it's made up or not.  I'm waiting to see details of a beheading from a credible source.  So far, I've looked at two Swedish newspapers and there is no mention of a beheading.  Allen West is a known liar.
> 
> Here's one of my favorite lies from West.
> 
> *Allen West says he has "clearance that even the president of the United States cannot obtain"*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *All Pants on Fire statements involving Allen West PunditFact*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm inclined to believe him over our current POTUS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd believe Charlie Manson over our POTUS.
Click to expand...



That's because you're a nutcase.


----------



## Carla_Danger

Roadrunner said:


> featherlite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any violent killing is sick, but beheading is beyond that...its almost incomprehensible.
> 
> Why IKEA...that whole store is a peaceful experience.
> ... even if the furniture isn't made to last =)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, the horse in your avatar may end up in an Ikea meatball.
> 
> Wonderful folks.
Click to expand...



No doubt a Republican.

Oklahoma Governor Mary Fallin overturned a 50-year state ban on slaughtering horses Friday, ignoring two-thirds of Oklahoma citizens, who oppose slaughtering horses according to a state-wide poll. Nationwide polls show that 80% of Americans are strongly opposed to slaughtering horses.

Over Public Outcry Governor Signs Horse Slaughter Bill


----------



## RodISHI

The Professor said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Professor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sweden as we knew it is finished and buried.
> 
> 
> 
> One murder spree by a mentally deranged man and the entire country is doomed?   .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I gotta agree.   It does sound a tad melodramatic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This thread or the incident?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Predicting the downfall of a country based upon a single event involving an act of one person.   I thought that was clear but obviously I was wrong.  My bad.
Click to expand...

If you fail to read through all the stories concerning the violence take over by those saying "peace, peace" I agree with your self admittance of being "bad".
Muslim violence in Sweden


----------



## Unkotare

daws101 said:


> If it happened at wal-mart, what then?




There would have been a much, much greater chance of someone stopping the attacker and/or killing him.


----------



## PK1

Unkotare said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it happened at wal-mart, what then?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There would have been a much, much greater chance of someone stopping the attacker and/or killing him.
Click to expand...


---
"_much, much greater chance_" for you
= one-tenth of ONE percent??

The attack probably was a quickie, followed by self infliction.


----------



## PK1

skye said:


> 2 killed ..one was beheaded ....and you don't hear much about this news....all hush, hush....it's very disturbing. both the act that took place  inside the store and the covering of it by the media in Sweden.
> 
> August 14 2015
> Wow Muslim beheads shopper in IKEA store look what IKEA is doing in response - Allen B. West - AllenBWest.com
> 
> 
> Sweden as we knew it is finished and buried.
> 
> August 11th, 2015
> Sweden media and government covering up Ikea terror attack ..at least one victim beheaded



---
Your pathetic references reflect your alarmist self-centered agenda.
Why not use more reputable sources like BBC?

Where's the evidence of a beheading?
Do we know the guy was Muslim, or acting on behalf of Islam? Being from Eritrea does not automatically make one a Muslim extremist. Those asylum seekers are trying to get away from that. 

*Out of 18,000 Eritrean immigrants in Sweden, one goes nuts* after getting news of his deportation (to Italy) *and the con folks make up crap to suit their paranoia*?

Just the facts next time, ma'am.


----------



## daws101

PK1 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it happened at wal-mart, what then?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There would have been a much, much greater chance of someone stopping the attacker and/or killing him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ---
> "_much, much greater chance_" for you
> = one-tenth of ONE percent??
> 
> The attack probably was a quickie, followed by self infliction.
Click to expand...

A chance is still a chance.


----------



## RodISHI

Unkotare said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it happened at wal-mart, what then?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There would have been a much, much greater chance of someone stopping the attacker and/or killing him.
Click to expand...

At the nearest Wally World to where we are most likely I'd say an attacker would not get very far. The Swedes took the guns away from their own people who merely desired to keep a weapon for self defense.



> Swedish Gun Laws and Globalist Confiscation Schemes - Daniel Hammarberg
> 
> Though many of you may have a vague idea about Swedish gun laws, let me give you a brief overview of the circumstances facing prospective gun owners in this not too freedom-loving monarchy. Though highly restrictive on personal liberty in many areas, Swedish legislation is neat and tidy, and just about all regulation concerning firearms is condensed into two documents – the Vapenlag [Weapons Law] of 1996, and the Vapenförordning [Weapons Ordinance] of 1996. It would be too verbose for this article going into every single detail about these Swedish laws, but here are a couple of facts about their contents:
> 
> When you apply for a permit, you have to state for what purpose you need a certain firearm, and have the police approve of your choice of firearm for this purpose. Self-defense is not a valid purpose. About the only firearms you can own are hunting rifles (which require a hunting license) and non-automatic pistols (which require you to have been a member of a pistol shooting club for at least six months).
> Permits are generally only for five-year periods. To quote the Swedish Police webpage:


----------



## PK1

daws101 said:


> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it happened at wal-mart, what then?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There would have been a much, much greater chance of someone stopping the attacker and/or killing him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ---
> "_much, much greater chance_" for you
> = one-tenth of ONE percent??
> 
> The attack probably was a quickie, followed by self infliction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A chance is still a chance.
Click to expand...


---
Yes, but in the realistic scientific world, probabilities are assigned "significance".
The very low probability that a gun toter would be nearby and able to prevent a quick random attack would be insignificant.


----------



## PK1

daws101 said:


> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it happened at wal-mart, what then?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There would have been a much, much greater chance of someone stopping the attacker and/or killing him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ---
> "_much, much greater chance_" for you
> = one-tenth of ONE percent??
> 
> The attack probably was a quickie, followed by self infliction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A chance is still a chance.
Click to expand...


---
This thread's OP reminds me of my first trip to east Africa. After watching TV shows about lions & other predators, I expected to see a lot of action there.
I rented a land rover and drove thru several major game parks in 6 days, and saw 2 lions sleeping and lots of tranquility.


----------



## Unkotare

PK1 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it happened at wal-mart, what then?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There would have been a much, much greater chance of someone stopping the attacker and/or killing him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ---
> "_much, much greater chance_" for you
> = one-tenth of ONE percent??
> 
> The attack probably was a quickie, followed by self infliction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A chance is still a chance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ---
> Yes, but in the realistic scientific world, probabilities are assigned "significance".
> The very low probability that a gun toter would be nearby and able to prevent a quick random attack would be insignificant.
Click to expand...



I submit that an American store patron would be more likely to intervene even if unarmed.


----------



## Asclepias

Steinlight said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hyperbole much?
> 
> 
> 
> You know nothing about Sweden or the situation. Zero expertise. Go back and sit in the corner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At least I don't form my opinion on hate sites like barenakedislam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That symbolizes it right there. *You just have a naive opinion*. As far as facts on the situation of islamic immigration in Europe, you have nothing, and have no interest to learn. You are a very ignorant person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not at all.  I just try to base it on facts not blogs and hate sites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have no facts, and zero credibility. You are a total loser to be honest and wasting everyone's time.
Click to expand...

Youve summed up what everyone thinks of you rather nicely cave monkey.


----------



## Asclepias

I got to thinking about it and searched all over the place and can find nothing on any beheading at Ikea besides whats in the OP. West is an Uncle Tom from the looks of it so he may have been told to lie on his site.  Then I got to thinking about how hard it would be to behead someone without a guillotine so I have to call BS on this story.


----------



## daws101

PK1 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it happened at wal-mart, what then?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There would have been a much, much greater chance of someone stopping the attacker and/or killing him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ---
> "_much, much greater chance_" for you
> = one-tenth of ONE percent??
> 
> The attack probably was a quickie, followed by self infliction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A chance is still a chance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ---
> Yes, but in the realistic scientific world, probabilities are assigned "significance".
> The very low probability that a gun toter would be nearby and able to prevent a quick random attack would be insignificant.
Click to expand...

Ohhhh no


PK1 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it happened at wal-mart, what then?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There would have been a much, much greater chance of someone stopping the attacker and/or killing him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ---
> "_much, much greater chance_" for you
> = one-tenth of ONE percent??
> 
> The attack probably was a quickie, followed by self infliction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A chance is still a chance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ---
> Yes, but in the realistic scientific world, probabilities are assigned "significance".
> The very low probability that a gun toter would be nearby and able to prevent a quick random attack would be insignificant.
Click to expand...

No one but you suggested  the person or persons needed to have a gun to stop the attacks.  Thus changing the probabilities. 
You might want to understand science before make an ASSUMPTION.


----------



## PK1

Unkotare said:


> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it happened at wal-mart, what then?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There would have been a much, much greater chance of someone stopping the attacker and/or killing him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ---
> "_much, much greater chance_" for you
> = one-tenth of ONE percent??
> 
> The attack probably was a quickie, followed by self infliction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A chance is still a chance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ---
> Yes, but in the realistic scientific world, probabilities are assigned "significance".
> The very low probability that a gun toter would be nearby and able to prevent a quick random attack would be insignificant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I submit that an American store patron would be more likely to intervene even if unarmed.
Click to expand...


---
Why do you believe that?
Have you been to Sweden?

Do you also submit there are intervention differences across regions within the USA?


----------



## daws101

PK1 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> There would have been a much, much greater chance of someone stopping the attacker and/or killing him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---
> "_much, much greater chance_" for you
> = one-tenth of ONE percent??
> 
> The attack probably was a quickie, followed by self infliction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A chance is still a chance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ---
> Yes, but in the realistic scientific world, probabilities are assigned "significance".
> The very low probability that a gun toter would be nearby and able to prevent a quick random attack would be insignificant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I submit that an American store patron would be more likely to intervene even if unarmed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ---
> Why do you believe that?
> Have you been to Sweden?
> 
> Do you also submit there are intervention differences across regions within the USA?
Click to expand...

Kinda obvious don't you think?


----------



## PK1

daws101 said:


> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it happened at wal-mart, what then?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There would have been a much, much greater chance of someone stopping the attacker and/or killing him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ---
> "_much, much greater chance_" for you
> = one-tenth of ONE percent??
> 
> The attack probably was a quickie, followed by self infliction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A chance is still a chance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ---
> Yes, but in the realistic scientific world, probabilities are assigned "significance".
> The very low probability that a gun toter would be nearby and able to prevent a quick random attack would be insignificant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ohhhh no
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it happened at wal-mart, what then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There would have been a much, much greater chance of someone stopping the attacker and/or killing him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ---
> "_much, much greater chance_" for you
> = one-tenth of ONE percent??
> 
> The attack probably was a quickie, followed by self infliction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A chance is still a chance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ---
> Yes, but in the realistic scientific world, probabilities are assigned "significance".
> The very low probability that a gun toter would be nearby and able to prevent a quick random attack would be insignificant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one but you suggested  the person or persons needed to have a gun to stop the attacks.  Thus changing the probabilities.
> You might want to understand science before make an ASSUMPTION.
Click to expand...


---
I did not make the gun toter assumption in my initial response about low probability.
To increase the probability of successful intervention, I suggested gun toting could be in the comparison, but it would still be an insignificant probability, in my opinion.


----------



## PK1

daws101 said:


> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ---
> "_much, much greater chance_" for you
> = one-tenth of ONE percent??
> 
> The attack probably was a quickie, followed by self infliction.
> 
> 
> 
> A chance is still a chance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ---
> Yes, but in the realistic scientific world, probabilities are assigned "significance".
> The very low probability that a gun toter would be nearby and able to prevent a quick random attack would be insignificant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I submit that an American store patron would be more likely to intervene even if unarmed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ---
> Why do you believe that?
> Have you been to Sweden?
> 
> Do you also submit there are intervention differences across regions within the USA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kinda obvious don't you think?
Click to expand...


---
No. Explain. If you have any evidence, you get brownie points too.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

PK1 said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2 killed ..one was beheaded ....and you don't hear much about this news....all hush, hush....it's very disturbing. both the act that took place  inside the store and the covering of it by the media in Sweden.
> 
> August 14 2015
> Wow Muslim beheads shopper in IKEA store look what IKEA is doing in response - Allen B. West - AllenBWest.com
> 
> 
> Sweden as we knew it is finished and buried.
> 
> August 11th, 2015
> Sweden media and government covering up Ikea terror attack ..at least one victim beheaded
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---
> Your pathetic references reflect your alarmist self-centered agenda.
> Why not use more reputable sources like BBC?
> 
> Where's the evidence of a beheading?
> Do we know the guy was Muslim, or acting on behalf of Islam? Being from Eritrea does not automatically make one a Muslim extremist. Those asylum seekers are trying to get away from that.
> 
> *Out of 18,000 Eritrean immigrants in Sweden, one goes nuts* after getting news of his deportation (to Italy) *and the con folks make up crap to suit their paranoia*?
> 
> Just the facts next time, ma'am.
Click to expand...

Facts?

If conservatives were required to start threads predicated solely on facts they'd start very few threads – if any.


----------



## Steinlight

Carla_Danger said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still, nothing mentioning a beheading.
> 
> Eritrean asylum seeker admits to Ikea double murder in Sweden lawyer - ABC News Australian Broadcasting Corporation
> 
> 
> 
> Yea see, no problem here, the immigrant just murdered them, no biggie. Isn't the vibrancy just grand. How could Sweden ever get along without the enrichment from Eritrean culture?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Shit happens. There are bad people in this world.  They did lock up Peter Mangs, a Swedish gunman, so that's good.
Click to expand...

It is just dumb statement after dumb statement with you. Your response to serious crime like murder being brought in by immigrants who shouldn't be there to begin with is "shit happens". You have zero credibility and have exposed yourself as not a serious person I am sorry to tell you.

The response is to stop the immigration from those countries bringing in murderers, rapists, and other criminals. Sweden does not need mass immigration and it is so clearly a net negative in many ways. That is the solution.


----------



## Steinlight

Asclepias said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know nothing about Sweden or the situation. Zero expertise. Go back and sit in the corner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least I don't form my opinion on hate sites like barenakedislam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That symbolizes it right there. *You just have a naive opinion*. As far as facts on the situation of islamic immigration in Europe, you have nothing, and have no interest to learn. You are a very ignorant person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not at all.  I just try to base it on facts not blogs and hate sites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have no facts, and zero credibility. You are a total loser to be honest and wasting everyone's time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youve summed up what everyone thinks of you rather nicely cave monkey.
Click to expand...

You are a nobody and a total lightweight that brings nothing of substance to the conversation. Move on to the kid's table. You are a joke and a disgrace to be honest. You don't even know where Sweden is on a map. You know nothing of current events and expose it right here.


----------



## Gracie

Carla_Danger said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> still no mention of a beheading.
> 
> 
> 
> And that is the point of the OP, isn't it? The coverup that it was a terrorist act, the yelling of Allah Akbar, the beheading of someone by a scumbag pissed that he has to go back to the shithole he crawled out of. The media is not reporting it and Ikea is being hush hush. That's what I read.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Good grief.  A cover-up?  Don't tell me you're on the conspiracy bandwagon too.  I checked two Swedish newspapers, the BBC, Reuters, and the Associated Press....NO mention of a beheading.
> 
> Yet you expect me to believe Allen West and Breitbart?  You expect me to believe the Swedish media is in on this too?
> 
> To me, it sounds like you just really want to believe the right wing extremist version of this story.
Click to expand...

I don't "expect" you to believe anything. Believe what you wish. My opinion is, where there is smoke, there is fire. So...I will wait to see if anything else comes of this but in the meantime...anyone with knives screaming Allah Akbar, is holding a knife, is muslim and crazy to boot...I am immediately going to think the worst.


----------



## Carla_Danger

Steinlight said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still, nothing mentioning a beheading.
> 
> Eritrean asylum seeker admits to Ikea double murder in Sweden lawyer - ABC News Australian Broadcasting Corporation
> 
> 
> 
> Yea see, no problem here, the immigrant just murdered them, no biggie. Isn't the vibrancy just grand. How could Sweden ever get along without the enrichment from Eritrean culture?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Shit happens. There are bad people in this world.  They did lock up Peter Mangs, a Swedish gunman, so that's good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is just dumb statement after dumb statement with you. Your response to serious crime like murder being brought in by immigrants who shouldn't be there to begin with is "shit happens". You have zero credibility and have exposed yourself as not a serious person I am sorry to tell you.
> 
> The response is to stop the immigration from those countries bringing in murderers, rapists, and other criminals. Sweden does not need mass immigration and it is so clearly a net negative in many ways. That is the solution.
Click to expand...




I don't have any say in Sweden's immigration laws and neither do you.  Idiot.


----------



## Carla_Danger

Gracie said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> still no mention of a beheading.
> 
> 
> 
> And that is the point of the OP, isn't it? The coverup that it was a terrorist act, the yelling of Allah Akbar, the beheading of someone by a scumbag pissed that he has to go back to the shithole he crawled out of. The media is not reporting it and Ikea is being hush hush. That's what I read.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Good grief.  A cover-up?  Don't tell me you're on the conspiracy bandwagon too.  I checked two Swedish newspapers, the BBC, Reuters, and the Associated Press....NO mention of a beheading.
> 
> Yet you expect me to believe Allen West and Breitbart?  You expect me to believe the Swedish media is in on this too?
> 
> To me, it sounds like you just really want to believe the right wing extremist version of this story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't "expect" you to believe anything. Believe what you wish. My opinion is, where there is smoke, there is fire. So...I will wait to see if anything else comes of this but in the meantime...anyone with knives screaming Allah Akbar, is holding a knife, is muslim and crazy to boot...I am immediately going to think the worst.
Click to expand...




I have read no credible news source saying that the man was yelling "Allah Akbar" before the fatal stabbings.  In fact, I have read nothing that suggests this had anything to do with religion or politics.


----------



## Gracie

Carla_Danger said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> still no mention of a beheading.
> 
> 
> 
> And that is the point of the OP, isn't it? The coverup that it was a terrorist act, the yelling of Allah Akbar, the beheading of someone by a scumbag pissed that he has to go back to the shithole he crawled out of. The media is not reporting it and Ikea is being hush hush. That's what I read.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Good grief.  A cover-up?  Don't tell me you're on the conspiracy bandwagon too.  I checked two Swedish newspapers, the BBC, Reuters, and the Associated Press....NO mention of a beheading.
> 
> Yet you expect me to believe Allen West and Breitbart?  You expect me to believe the Swedish media is in on this too?
> 
> To me, it sounds like you just really want to believe the right wing extremist version of this story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't "expect" you to believe anything. Believe what you wish. My opinion is, where there is smoke, there is fire. So...I will wait to see if anything else comes of this but in the meantime...anyone with knives screaming Allah Akbar, is holding a knife, is muslim and crazy to boot...I am immediately going to think the worst.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have read no credible news source saying that the man was yelling "Allah Akbar" before the fatal stabbings.  In fact, I have read nothing that suggest this had anything to do with religion or politics.
Click to expand...

ok


----------



## daws101

PK1 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A chance is still a chance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---
> Yes, but in the realistic scientific world, probabilities are assigned "significance".
> The very low probability that a gun toter would be nearby and able to prevent a quick random attack would be insignificant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I submit that an American store patron would be more likely to intervene even if unarmed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ---
> Why do you believe that?
> Have you been to Sweden?
> 
> Do you also submit there are intervention differences across regions within the USA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kinda obvious don't you think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ---
> No. Explain. If you have any evidence, you get brownie points too.
Click to expand...

The evidence is obvious.


----------



## Steinlight

Carla_Danger said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still, nothing mentioning a beheading.
> 
> Eritrean asylum seeker admits to Ikea double murder in Sweden lawyer - ABC News Australian Broadcasting Corporation
> 
> 
> 
> Yea see, no problem here, the immigrant just murdered them, no biggie. Isn't the vibrancy just grand. How could Sweden ever get along without the enrichment from Eritrean culture?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Shit happens. There are bad people in this world.  They did lock up Peter Mangs, a Swedish gunman, so that's good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is just dumb statement after dumb statement with you. Your response to serious crime like murder being brought in by immigrants who shouldn't be there to begin with is "shit happens". You have zero credibility and have exposed yourself as not a serious person I am sorry to tell you.
> 
> The response is to stop the immigration from those countries bringing in murderers, rapists, and other criminals. Sweden does not need mass immigration and it is so clearly a net negative in many ways. That is the solution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have any say in Sweden's immigration laws and neither do you.  Idiot.
Click to expand...

If you don't have a say(whatever that means, this isn't a parliamentary debtate, this is a discussion on current events), than stop commenting and shut up with your simplistic and idiotic statements like "shit happens, hur dur".


----------



## PK1

daws101 said:


> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ---
> Yes, but in the realistic scientific world, probabilities are assigned "significance".
> The very low probability that a gun toter would be nearby and able to prevent a quick random attack would be insignificant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I submit that an American store patron would be more likely to intervene even if unarmed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ---
> Why do you believe that?
> Have you been to Sweden?
> 
> Do you also submit there are intervention differences across regions within the USA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kinda obvious don't you think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ---
> No. Explain. If you have any evidence, you get brownie points too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The evidence is obvious.
Click to expand...


---
So, *no evidence*, I see.


----------



## Carla_Danger

Steinlight said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still, nothing mentioning a beheading.
> 
> Eritrean asylum seeker admits to Ikea double murder in Sweden lawyer - ABC News Australian Broadcasting Corporation
> 
> 
> 
> Yea see, no problem here, the immigrant just murdered them, no biggie. Isn't the vibrancy just grand. How could Sweden ever get along without the enrichment from Eritrean culture?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Shit happens. There are bad people in this world.  They did lock up Peter Mangs, a Swedish gunman, so that's good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is just dumb statement after dumb statement with you. Your response to serious crime like murder being brought in by immigrants who shouldn't be there to begin with is "shit happens". You have zero credibility and have exposed yourself as not a serious person I am sorry to tell you.
> 
> The response is to stop the immigration from those countries bringing in murderers, rapists, and other criminals. Sweden does not need mass immigration and it is so clearly a net negative in many ways. That is the solution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have any say in Sweden's immigration laws and neither do you.  Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you don't have a say(whatever that means, this isn't a parliamentary debtate, this is a discussion on current events), than stop commenting and shut up with your simplistic and idiotic statements like "shit happens, hur dur".
Click to expand...




I am debating what's in the OP and what credible news sources are saying.  If you don't like it, tough shit.

The OP claimed there was a beheading, when there is no evidence of that from any credible news source.

The OP claims the media in Sweden is covering this up, and we are not hearing much about this in the news.

That is absolutely false.  So far, I've read about this story on CNN, ABC, Reuters, the Associated Press, the Washington Post, the NYT, the BBC, and dozens of Swedish newspapers. 

No one is covering up anything.


----------



## PK1

Steinlight said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still, nothing mentioning a beheading.
> 
> Eritrean asylum seeker admits to Ikea double murder in Sweden lawyer - ABC News Australian Broadcasting Corporation
> 
> 
> 
> Yea see, no problem here, the immigrant just murdered them, no biggie. Isn't the vibrancy just grand. How could Sweden ever get along without the enrichment from Eritrean culture?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Shit happens. There are bad people in this world.  They did lock up Peter Mangs, a Swedish gunman, so that's good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is just dumb statement after dumb statement with you. Your response to serious crime like murder being brought in by immigrants who shouldn't be there to begin with is "shit happens". You have zero credibility and have exposed yourself as not a serious person I am sorry to tell you.
> 
> The response is to stop the immigration from those countries bringing in murderers, rapists, and other criminals. Sweden does not need mass immigration and it is so clearly a net negative in many ways. That is the solution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have any say in Sweden's immigration laws and neither do you.  Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you don't have a say(whatever that means, this isn't a parliamentary debtate, this is a discussion on current events), than stop commenting and shut up with your simplistic and idiotic statements like "shit happens, hur dur".
Click to expand...


---
I agree; this thread appears to be a discussion about current events, but some people are not sticking to the *facts*.
The fact is that *one* upset Eritrean immigrant out of *18,000* in Sweden went bonkers.

Shit like that happens in the US and other countries too. Shit happens.


----------



## Asclepias

Steinlight said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> At least I don't form my opinion on hate sites like barenakedislam.
> 
> 
> 
> That symbolizes it right there. *You just have a naive opinion*. As far as facts on the situation of islamic immigration in Europe, you have nothing, and have no interest to learn. You are a very ignorant person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not at all.  I just try to base it on facts not blogs and hate sites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have no facts, and zero credibility. You are a total loser to be honest and wasting everyone's time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youve summed up what everyone thinks of you rather nicely cave monkey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are a nobody and a total lightweight that brings nothing of substance to the conversation. Move on to the kid's table. You are a joke and a disgrace to be honest. You don't even know where Sweden is on a map. You know nothing of current events and expose it right here.
Click to expand...

Thats what all cave monkeys say when they want to be relevant.  Thanks for admitting you waste peoples time. Your inapposite babble is puerile and smells of feces.


----------



## Asclepias

Steinlight said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still, nothing mentioning a beheading.
> 
> Eritrean asylum seeker admits to Ikea double murder in Sweden lawyer - ABC News Australian Broadcasting Corporation
> 
> 
> 
> Yea see, no problem here, the immigrant just murdered them, no biggie. Isn't the vibrancy just grand. How could Sweden ever get along without the enrichment from Eritrean culture?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Shit happens. There are bad people in this world.  They did lock up Peter Mangs, a Swedish gunman, so that's good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is just dumb statement after dumb statement with you. Your response to serious crime like murder being brought in by immigrants who shouldn't be there to begin with is "shit happens". You have zero credibility and have exposed yourself as not a serious person I am sorry to tell you.
> 
> The response is to stop the immigration from those countries bringing in murderers, rapists, and other criminals. Sweden does not need mass immigration and it is so clearly a net negative in many ways. That is the solution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have any say in Sweden's immigration laws and neither do you.  Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you don't have a say(whatever that means, this isn't a parliamentary debtate, this is a discussion on current events), than stop commenting and shut up with your simplistic and idiotic statements like "shit happens, hur dur".
Click to expand...

You shut up cave monkey and stick to proving someone was beheaded. Since the OP offers no evidence besides from an uncle tom the subject is wide open to questioning. You are a kid dealing with adults. You dont set the rules. We set the rules and you follow them. Got that boy?


----------



## daws101

PK1 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> I submit that an American store patron would be more likely to intervene even if unarmed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---
> Why do you believe that?
> Have you been to Sweden?
> 
> Do you also submit there are intervention differences across regions within the USA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kinda obvious don't you think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ---
> No. Explain. If you have any evidence, you get brownie points too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The evidence is obvious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ---
> So, *no evidence*, I see.
Click to expand...

False not seeing the evidence has no bearing on it's existence.


----------



## theHawk

Asclepias said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea see, no problem here, the immigrant just murdered them, no biggie. Isn't the vibrancy just grand. How could Sweden ever get along without the enrichment from Eritrean culture?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shit happens. There are bad people in this world.  They did lock up Peter Mangs, a Swedish gunman, so that's good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is just dumb statement after dumb statement with you. Your response to serious crime like murder being brought in by immigrants who shouldn't be there to begin with is "shit happens". You have zero credibility and have exposed yourself as not a serious person I am sorry to tell you.
> 
> The response is to stop the immigration from those countries bringing in murderers, rapists, and other criminals. Sweden does not need mass immigration and it is so clearly a net negative in many ways. That is the solution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have any say in Sweden's immigration laws and neither do you.  Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you don't have a say(whatever that means, this isn't a parliamentary debtate, this is a discussion on current events), than stop commenting and shut up with your simplistic and idiotic statements like "shit happens, hur dur".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You shut up cave monkey and stick to proving someone was beheaded. Since the OP offers no evidence besides from an uncle tom the subject is wide open to questioning. You are a kid dealing with adults. You dont set the rules. We set the rules and you follow them. Got that boy?
Click to expand...


The photos of the beheading are easily found via Google search.

Most western news agencies do not post such gory pictures.  That doesn't mean it doesn't happen.


----------



## Carla_Danger

theHawk said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shit happens. There are bad people in this world.  They did lock up Peter Mangs, a Swedish gunman, so that's good.
> 
> 
> 
> It is just dumb statement after dumb statement with you. Your response to serious crime like murder being brought in by immigrants who shouldn't be there to begin with is "shit happens". You have zero credibility and have exposed yourself as not a serious person I am sorry to tell you.
> 
> The response is to stop the immigration from those countries bringing in murderers, rapists, and other criminals. Sweden does not need mass immigration and it is so clearly a net negative in many ways. That is the solution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have any say in Sweden's immigration laws and neither do you.  Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you don't have a say(whatever that means, this isn't a parliamentary debtate, this is a discussion on current events), than stop commenting and shut up with your simplistic and idiotic statements like "shit happens, hur dur".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You shut up cave monkey and stick to proving someone was beheaded. Since the OP offers no evidence besides from an uncle tom the subject is wide open to questioning. You are a kid dealing with adults. You dont set the rules. We set the rules and you follow them. Got that boy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The photos of the beheading are easily found via Google search.
> 
> Most western news agencies do not post such gory pictures.  That doesn't mean it doesn't happen.
Click to expand...



I saw the pic from Bare Naked Islam.  (eye roll)


----------



## Asclepias

theHawk said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shit happens. There are bad people in this world.  They did lock up Peter Mangs, a Swedish gunman, so that's good.
> 
> 
> 
> It is just dumb statement after dumb statement with you. Your response to serious crime like murder being brought in by immigrants who shouldn't be there to begin with is "shit happens". You have zero credibility and have exposed yourself as not a serious person I am sorry to tell you.
> 
> The response is to stop the immigration from those countries bringing in murderers, rapists, and other criminals. Sweden does not need mass immigration and it is so clearly a net negative in many ways. That is the solution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have any say in Sweden's immigration laws and neither do you.  Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you don't have a say(whatever that means, this isn't a parliamentary debtate, this is a discussion on current events), than stop commenting and shut up with your simplistic and idiotic statements like "shit happens, hur dur".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You shut up cave monkey and stick to proving someone was beheaded. Since the OP offers no evidence besides from an uncle tom the subject is wide open to questioning. You are a kid dealing with adults. You dont set the rules. We set the rules and you follow them. Got that boy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The photos of the beheading are easily found via Google search.
> 
> Most western news agencies do not post such gory pictures.  That doesn't mean it doesn't happen.
Click to expand...

So you must have a link to one then?  Credible of course right?


----------



## Asclepias

Carla_Danger said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is just dumb statement after dumb statement with you. Your response to serious crime like murder being brought in by immigrants who shouldn't be there to begin with is "shit happens". You have zero credibility and have exposed yourself as not a serious person I am sorry to tell you.
> 
> The response is to stop the immigration from those countries bringing in murderers, rapists, and other criminals. Sweden does not need mass immigration and it is so clearly a net negative in many ways. That is the solution.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have any say in Sweden's immigration laws and neither do you.  Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you don't have a say(whatever that means, this isn't a parliamentary debtate, this is a discussion on current events), than stop commenting and shut up with your simplistic and idiotic statements like "shit happens, hur dur".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You shut up cave monkey and stick to proving someone was beheaded. Since the OP offers no evidence besides from an uncle tom the subject is wide open to questioning. You are a kid dealing with adults. You dont set the rules. We set the rules and you follow them. Got that boy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The photos of the beheading are easily found via Google search.
> 
> Most western news agencies do not post such gory pictures.  That doesn't mean it doesn't happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I saw the pic from Bare Naked Islam.  (eye roll)
Click to expand...

Looks like a mannequin to me.


----------



## Carla_Danger

Asclepias said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is just dumb statement after dumb statement with you. Your response to serious crime like murder being brought in by immigrants who shouldn't be there to begin with is "shit happens". You have zero credibility and have exposed yourself as not a serious person I am sorry to tell you.
> 
> The response is to stop the immigration from those countries bringing in murderers, rapists, and other criminals. Sweden does not need mass immigration and it is so clearly a net negative in many ways. That is the solution.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have any say in Sweden's immigration laws and neither do you.  Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you don't have a say(whatever that means, this isn't a parliamentary debtate, this is a discussion on current events), than stop commenting and shut up with your simplistic and idiotic statements like "shit happens, hur dur".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You shut up cave monkey and stick to proving someone was beheaded. Since the OP offers no evidence besides from an uncle tom the subject is wide open to questioning. You are a kid dealing with adults. You dont set the rules. We set the rules and you follow them. Got that boy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The photos of the beheading are easily found via Google search.
> 
> Most western news agencies do not post such gory pictures.  That doesn't mean it doesn't happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you must have a link to one then?  Credible of course right?
Click to expand...



These idiots wouldn't know a credible news source if it slapped them in the face.


----------



## daws101

Easy folks nothing to lose your head about!


----------



## Unkotare

daws101 said:


> Easy folks nothing to lose your head about!




Is that funny, when a real person in the real world has lost their life?


----------



## Roadrunner

Unkotare said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it happened at wal-mart, what then?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There would have been a much, much greater chance of someone stopping the attacker and/or killing him.
Click to expand...

At any given time in a GA Wal-mart, there is a great chance of a shopper with a CC permit.


----------



## Roadrunner

Unkotare said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Easy folks nothing to lose your head about!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that funny, when a real person in the real world has lost their life?
Click to expand...

To scum like daws, yes.


----------



## Roadrunner

PK1 said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2 killed ..one was beheaded ....and you don't hear much about this news....all hush, hush....it's very disturbing. both the act that took place  inside the store and the covering of it by the media in Sweden.
> 
> August 14 2015
> Wow Muslim beheads shopper in IKEA store look what IKEA is doing in response - Allen B. West - AllenBWest.com
> 
> 
> Sweden as we knew it is finished and buried.
> 
> August 11th, 2015
> Sweden media and government covering up Ikea terror attack ..at least one victim beheaded
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---
> Your pathetic references reflect your alarmist self-centered agenda.
> Why not use more reputable sources like BBC?
> 
> Where's the evidence of a beheading?
> Do we know the guy was Muslim, or acting on behalf of Islam? Being from Eritrea does not automatically make one a Muslim extremist. Those asylum seekers are trying to get away from that.
> 
> *Out of 18,000 Eritrean immigrants in Sweden, one goes nuts* after getting news of his deportation (to Italy) *and the con folks make up crap to suit their paranoia*?
> 
> Just the facts next time, ma'am.
Click to expand...


Killing people in IKEA makes you an extremist; if the head is still attached by a flap of flesh, technically it might not be a beheading, but, means little to the victim or their family.

Makes for a technicality for the Professional Bitching Class to whine about though.


----------



## daws101

Unkotare said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Easy folks nothing to lose your head about!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that funny, when a real person in the real world has lost their life?
Click to expand...

The whole thing's daft, I don't know why.
You have to laugh or else you cry.
You have to live or else you die.
TOM HARK


----------



## daws101

Roadrunner said:


> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2 killed ..one was beheaded ....and you don't hear much about this news....all hush, hush....it's very disturbing. both the act that took place  inside the store and the covering of it by the media in Sweden.
> 
> August 14 2015
> Wow Muslim beheads shopper in IKEA store look what IKEA is doing in response - Allen B. West - AllenBWest.com
> 
> 
> Sweden as we knew it is finished and buried.
> 
> August 11th, 2015
> Sweden media and government covering up Ikea terror attack ..at least one victim beheaded
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---
> Your pathetic references reflect your alarmist self-centered agenda.
> Why not use more reputable sources like BBC?
> 
> Where's the evidence of a beheading?
> Do we know the guy was Muslim, or acting on behalf of Islam? Being from Eritrea does not automatically make one a Muslim extremist. Those asylum seekers are trying to get away from that.
> 
> *Out of 18,000 Eritrean immigrants in Sweden, one goes nuts* after getting news of his deportation (to Italy) *and the con folks make up crap to suit their paranoia*?
> 
> Just the facts next time, ma'am.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Killing people in IKEA makes you an extremist; if the head is still attached by a flap of flesh, technically it might not be a beheading, but, means little to the victim or their family.
> 
> Makes for a technicality for the Professional Bitching Class to whine about though.
Click to expand...

Really say for some unspecified reason you went batshit in your local  jack in the box  because the fries were not to your liking.
Are you an extremist?


----------



## theHawk

Asclepias said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is just dumb statement after dumb statement with you. Your response to serious crime like murder being brought in by immigrants who shouldn't be there to begin with is "shit happens". You have zero credibility and have exposed yourself as not a serious person I am sorry to tell you.
> 
> The response is to stop the immigration from those countries bringing in murderers, rapists, and other criminals. Sweden does not need mass immigration and it is so clearly a net negative in many ways. That is the solution.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have any say in Sweden's immigration laws and neither do you.  Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you don't have a say(whatever that means, this isn't a parliamentary debtate, this is a discussion on current events), than stop commenting and shut up with your simplistic and idiotic statements like "shit happens, hur dur".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You shut up cave monkey and stick to proving someone was beheaded. Since the OP offers no evidence besides from an uncle tom the subject is wide open to questioning. You are a kid dealing with adults. You dont set the rules. We set the rules and you follow them. Got that boy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The photos of the beheading are easily found via Google search.
> 
> Most western news agencies do not post such gory pictures.  That doesn't mean it doesn't happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you must have a link to one then?  Credible of course right?
Click to expand...



I know you're slow so I will explain this again.  Most well known news websites do not post gory pictures.  Whether or not you believe what is out there is up to you, I personally don't give a bucket of piss what you believe or don't believe, because no amount of evidence is going to change your tune.


----------



## Carla_Danger

theHawk said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have any say in Sweden's immigration laws and neither do you.  Idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't have a say(whatever that means, this isn't a parliamentary debtate, this is a discussion on current events), than stop commenting and shut up with your simplistic and idiotic statements like "shit happens, hur dur".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You shut up cave monkey and stick to proving someone was beheaded. Since the OP offers no evidence besides from an uncle tom the subject is wide open to questioning. You are a kid dealing with adults. You dont set the rules. We set the rules and you follow them. Got that boy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The photos of the beheading are easily found via Google search.
> 
> Most western news agencies do not post such gory pictures.  That doesn't mean it doesn't happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you must have a link to one then?  Credible of course right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I know you're slow so I will explain this again.  Most well known news websites do not post gory pictures.  Whether or not you believe what is out there is up to you, I personally don't give a bucket of piss what you believe or don't believe, because no amount of evidence is going to change your tune.
Click to expand...



So you're saying you have credible evidence? Where is it?


----------



## Unkotare

daws101 said:


> .
> You have to laugh or else you cry....





You have to have a shred of character and decency.


----------



## Asclepias

theHawk said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have any say in Sweden's immigration laws and neither do you.  Idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't have a say(whatever that means, this isn't a parliamentary debtate, this is a discussion on current events), than stop commenting and shut up with your simplistic and idiotic statements like "shit happens, hur dur".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You shut up cave monkey and stick to proving someone was beheaded. Since the OP offers no evidence besides from an uncle tom the subject is wide open to questioning. You are a kid dealing with adults. You dont set the rules. We set the rules and you follow them. Got that boy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The photos of the beheading are easily found via Google search.
> 
> Most western news agencies do not post such gory pictures.  That doesn't mean it doesn't happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you must have a link to one then?  Credible of course right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I know you're slow so I will explain this again.  Most well known news websites do not post gory pictures.  Whether or not you believe what is out there is up to you, I personally don't give a bucket of piss what you believe or don't believe, because no amount of evidence is going to change your tune.
Click to expand...

Of course you care very much. Why else would you try to convince me that there are pictures online then?


----------



## theHawk

Asclepias said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't have a say(whatever that means, this isn't a parliamentary debtate, this is a discussion on current events), than stop commenting and shut up with your simplistic and idiotic statements like "shit happens, hur dur".
> 
> 
> 
> You shut up cave monkey and stick to proving someone was beheaded. Since the OP offers no evidence besides from an uncle tom the subject is wide open to questioning. You are a kid dealing with adults. You dont set the rules. We set the rules and you follow them. Got that boy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The photos of the beheading are easily found via Google search.
> 
> Most western news agencies do not post such gory pictures.  That doesn't mean it doesn't happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you must have a link to one then?  Credible of course right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I know you're slow so I will explain this again.  Most well known news websites do not post gory pictures.  Whether or not you believe what is out there is up to you, I personally don't give a bucket of piss what you believe or don't believe, because no amount of evidence is going to change your tune.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course you care very much. Why else would you try to convince me that there are pictures online then?
Click to expand...


You're the one that was asking for the information.

I try to help the mentally handicapped as much as possible.


----------



## Asclepias

theHawk said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You shut up cave monkey and stick to proving someone was beheaded. Since the OP offers no evidence besides from an uncle tom the subject is wide open to questioning. You are a kid dealing with adults. You dont set the rules. We set the rules and you follow them. Got that boy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The photos of the beheading are easily found via Google search.
> 
> Most western news agencies do not post such gory pictures.  That doesn't mean it doesn't happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you must have a link to one then?  Credible of course right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I know you're slow so I will explain this again.  Most well known news websites do not post gory pictures.  Whether or not you believe what is out there is up to you, I personally don't give a bucket of piss what you believe or don't believe, because no amount of evidence is going to change your tune.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course you care very much. Why else would you try to convince me that there are pictures online then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're the one that was asking for the information.
> 
> I try to help the mentally handicapped as much as possible.
Click to expand...

I didnt ask you anything until you tried to convince me. I wasnt even talking to you. I was talking to the cave monkey Steinlite. Since you dont have a link you are just full of shit. Stop trying to convince me if you dont have proof. It wont work.


----------



## skye

Like most of Europe, in the case of murders such as these, Sweden would cover up  the fact that they were commited  by an Islamist  and this also would not be reported.

  No matter who commited them, they are always  treated as normal Swedish criminal activity even if there is a definite religious, cultural or ideological reason behind them.


----------



## daws101

Unkotare said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> You have to laugh or else you cry....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have to have a shred of character and decency.
Click to expand...

Ido


----------



## Asclepias

skye said:


> Like most of Europe, in the case of murders such as these, Sweden would cover up  the fact that they were commited  by an Islamist  and this also would not be reported.
> 
> No matter who commited them, they are always  treated as normal Swedish criminal activity even if there is a definite religious, cultural or ideological reason behind them.


This basically falls under the old saying "*If a tree falls in a forest and no one is around to hear it, does it make a sound?*"

There is not one iota of valid proof there was a beheading and one can only assume it was done by a muslim for religious purposes.


----------



## Coyote

Steinlight said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hyperbole much?
> 
> 
> 
> You know nothing about Sweden or the situation. Zero expertise. Go back and sit in the corner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At least I don't form my opinion on hate sites like barenakedislam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That symbolizes it right there. *You just have a naive opinion*. As far as facts on the situation of islamic immigration in Europe, you have nothing, and have no interest to learn. You are a very ignorant person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not at all.  I just try to base it on facts not blogs and hate sites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have no facts, and zero credibility. You are a total loser to be honest and wasting everyone's time.
Click to expand...


Steinlight, you hate Jews, you hate Muslims...I can't recall what you think of blacks.  What makes you think you have any credibility?  Seriously...


----------



## Coyote

skye said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> At least I don't form my opinion on hate sites like barenakedislam.
> 
> 
> 
> That symbolizes it right there. *You just have a naive opinion*. As far as facts on the situation of islamic immigration in Europe, you have nothing, and have no interest to learn. You are a very ignorant person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not at all.  I just try to base it on facts not blogs and hate sites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have no facts, and zero credibility. You are a total loser to be honest and wasting everyone's time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pardon me if I don't take you very seriously - I'm all too familiar with your bigotry - it isn't just aimed at Muslims but includes Jews too.
> 
> Find a legit source, and we can converse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If I may ...
> 
> in my OP I quoted Allen B West
> 
> Isn't that good enough for you?
Click to expand...


Why should it be?


----------



## Coyote

skye said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea see, no problem here, the immigrant just murdered them, no biggie. Isn't the vibrancy just grand. How could Sweden ever get along without the enrichment from Eritrean culture?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the sheeple for you!
> 
> It's a waste of time to discuss anything with them! Thick as brick they are!
> 
> Total zombies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Did you ever find proof of a beheading?  Just curious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes there are pictures.
> 
> I am not going to get them for you
> 
> but you can just google
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, still nothing.  The only news reporting about a beheading are right wing extremist sites like Bare Naked Islam, Allen B West, The Gateway Pundit, and Breitbart.
> 
> 
> I'll wait until I have a credible source, thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "There is no worse blind man (or woman)  than the one who doesn't want to see"
> 
> bye carla danger ...boooooo i'm so afraid lol
> 
> enough of you
Click to expand...


How silly.

I think those who hallucinate are bit more dodgy.


----------



## Coyote

skye said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you ever find proof of a beheading?  Just curious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes there are pictures.
> 
> I am not going to get them for you
> 
> but you can just google
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, still nothing.  The only news reporting about a beheading are right wing extremist sites like Bare Naked Islam, Allen B West, The Gateway Pundit, and Breitbart.
> 
> 
> I'll wait until I have a credible source, thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "There is no worse blind man (or woman)  than the one who doesn't want to see"
> 
> bye carla danger ...boooooo i'm so afraid lol
> 
> enough of you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, so you've got no credible source.  Thank you.
> 
> Cya.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you are not a racist carla danger..... isnt' that enough for you?
> 
> can you not believe him?
> 
> I can and I do!
Click to expand...


Do you believe Obama?


----------



## Coyote

Gracie said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> still no mention of a beheading.
> 
> 
> 
> And that is the point of the OP, isn't it? The coverup that it was a terrorist act, the yelling of Allah Akbar, the beheading of someone by a scumbag pissed that he has to go back to the shithole he crawled out of. The media is not reporting it and Ikea is being hush hush. That's what I read.
Click to expand...


Ohhhh...so we have an newly minted conspiracy theory that only barnakedislam and Allen West seems to have cracked.  Not a single media source has reported it.

How are they keeping such a tight lid on the media for this when they certainly haven't been able to on other things?


----------



## Coyote

longknife said:


> Good Lord! All the diverting and whining from the Koran sniffers.
> 
> *Muslim Beheads Someone in a Swedish Ikea*
> 
> 
> Solution? Stop selling knives!
> 
> 
> Another otherwise sane culture bows to the insanity of Islam. When are Europeans going to understand the danger the snake in their midst presents? And then the government quickly beefs up security at the asylum housing.
> 
> 
> Read more of the idiocy @ Sweden Protecting Muslim Asylum Seekers After One Allegedly Beheads Victim Inside IKEA IKEA responds by stopping knife sales Pamela Geller



Pamela Geller.  Enough said.


----------



## Coyote

theHawk said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shit happens. There are bad people in this world.  They did lock up Peter Mangs, a Swedish gunman, so that's good.
> 
> 
> 
> It is just dumb statement after dumb statement with you. Your response to serious crime like murder being brought in by immigrants who shouldn't be there to begin with is "shit happens". You have zero credibility and have exposed yourself as not a serious person I am sorry to tell you.
> 
> The response is to stop the immigration from those countries bringing in murderers, rapists, and other criminals. Sweden does not need mass immigration and it is so clearly a net negative in many ways. That is the solution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have any say in Sweden's immigration laws and neither do you.  Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you don't have a say(whatever that means, this isn't a parliamentary debtate, this is a discussion on current events), than stop commenting and shut up with your simplistic and idiotic statements like "shit happens, hur dur".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You shut up cave monkey and stick to proving someone was beheaded. Since the OP offers no evidence besides from an uncle tom the subject is wide open to questioning. You are a kid dealing with adults. You dont set the rules. We set the rules and you follow them. Got that boy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The photos of the beheading are easily found via Google search.
> 
> Most western news agencies do not post such gory pictures.  That doesn't mean it doesn't happen.
Click to expand...

Then provide a link.


----------



## Carla_Danger

Roadrunner said:


> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2 killed ..one was beheaded ....and you don't hear much about this news....all hush, hush....it's very disturbing. both the act that took place  inside the store and the covering of it by the media in Sweden.
> 
> August 14 2015
> Wow Muslim beheads shopper in IKEA store look what IKEA is doing in response - Allen B. West - AllenBWest.com
> 
> 
> Sweden as we knew it is finished and buried.
> 
> August 11th, 2015
> Sweden media and government covering up Ikea terror attack ..at least one victim beheaded
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---
> Your pathetic references reflect your alarmist self-centered agenda.
> Why not use more reputable sources like BBC?
> 
> Where's the evidence of a beheading?
> Do we know the guy was Muslim, or acting on behalf of Islam? Being from Eritrea does not automatically make one a Muslim extremist. Those asylum seekers are trying to get away from that.
> 
> *Out of 18,000 Eritrean immigrants in Sweden, one goes nuts* after getting news of his deportation (to Italy) *and the con folks make up crap to suit their paranoia*?
> 
> Just the facts next time, ma'am.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Killing people in IKEA makes you an extremist; if the head is still attached by a flap of flesh, technically it might not be a beheading, but, means little to the victim or their family.
> 
> Makes for a technicality for the Professional Bitching Class to whine about though.
Click to expand...




Do you have a credible source saying where the victims were stabbed?  I have read nothing that comes close to a beheading.


----------



## Steinlight

Carla_Danger said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea see, no problem here, the immigrant just murdered them, no biggie. Isn't the vibrancy just grand. How could Sweden ever get along without the enrichment from Eritrean culture?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shit happens. There are bad people in this world.  They did lock up Peter Mangs, a Swedish gunman, so that's good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is just dumb statement after dumb statement with you. Your response to serious crime like murder being brought in by immigrants who shouldn't be there to begin with is "shit happens". You have zero credibility and have exposed yourself as not a serious person I am sorry to tell you.
> 
> The response is to stop the immigration from those countries bringing in murderers, rapists, and other criminals. Sweden does not need mass immigration and it is so clearly a net negative in many ways. That is the solution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have any say in Sweden's immigration laws and neither do you.  Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you don't have a say(whatever that means, this isn't a parliamentary debtate, this is a discussion on current events), than stop commenting and shut up with your simplistic and idiotic statements like "shit happens, hur dur".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am debating what's in the OP and what credible news sources are saying.  If you don't like it, tough shit.
> 
> The OP claimed there was a beheading, when there is no evidence of that from any credible news source.
> 
> The OP claims the media in Sweden is covering this up, and we are not hearing much about this in the news.
> 
> That is absolutely false.  So far, I've read about this story on CNN, ABC, Reuters, the Associated Press, the Washington Post, the NYT, the BBC, and dozens of Swedish newspapers.
> 
> No one is covering up anything.
Click to expand...

What I hear is a lot of ranting, and whining from you on little details. It doesn't matter how they were murdered. Swedes were murdered by people who shouldn't be there in the first place. Stop defending killer immigrants and read up on Sweden. Your ignorance on the immigration issue in Europe and in Sweden is incredibly embarrassing. You should be ashamed of yourself.


----------



## Steinlight

PK1 said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea see, no problem here, the immigrant just murdered them, no biggie. Isn't the vibrancy just grand. How could Sweden ever get along without the enrichment from Eritrean culture?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shit happens. There are bad people in this world.  They did lock up Peter Mangs, a Swedish gunman, so that's good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is just dumb statement after dumb statement with you. Your response to serious crime like murder being brought in by immigrants who shouldn't be there to begin with is "shit happens". You have zero credibility and have exposed yourself as not a serious person I am sorry to tell you.
> 
> The response is to stop the immigration from those countries bringing in murderers, rapists, and other criminals. Sweden does not need mass immigration and it is so clearly a net negative in many ways. That is the solution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have any say in Sweden's immigration laws and neither do you.  Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you don't have a say(whatever that means, this isn't a parliamentary debtate, this is a discussion on current events), than stop commenting and shut up with your simplistic and idiotic statements like "shit happens, hur dur".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ---
> I agree; this thread appears to be a discussion about current events, but some people are not sticking to the *facts*.
> The fact is that *one* upset Eritrean immigrant out of *18,000* in Sweden went bonkers.
> 
> Shit like that happens in the US and other countries too. Shit happens.
Click to expand...

Unfortunately it does happen far to often. But that can be stopped by not letting these people in to begin with. So the murder is totally avoidable and the result of left wing open immigration policy from incredibly third world places like Eritrea. 

Crime has exploded in Sweden due to Muslim immigration. This is a face that cannot be denied or debated. And it could have been avoided by not letting them in to begin with.


----------



## Steinlight

Asclepias said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> That symbolizes it right there. *You just have a naive opinion*. As far as facts on the situation of islamic immigration in Europe, you have nothing, and have no interest to learn. You are a very ignorant person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all.  I just try to base it on facts not blogs and hate sites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have no facts, and zero credibility. You are a total loser to be honest and wasting everyone's time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youve summed up what everyone thinks of you rather nicely cave monkey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are a nobody and a total lightweight that brings nothing of substance to the conversation. Move on to the kid's table. You are a joke and a disgrace to be honest. You don't even know where Sweden is on a map. You know nothing of current events and expose it right here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats what all cave monkeys say when they want to be relevant.  Thanks for admitting you waste peoples time. Your inapposite babble is puerile and smells of feces.
Click to expand...

Go read up on current events. You are a total lightweight. Your comments show you have an IQ lower than Coco the Monkey. Get smart guy.


----------



## Steinlight

Asclepias said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea see, no problem here, the immigrant just murdered them, no biggie. Isn't the vibrancy just grand. How could Sweden ever get along without the enrichment from Eritrean culture?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shit happens. There are bad people in this world.  They did lock up Peter Mangs, a Swedish gunman, so that's good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is just dumb statement after dumb statement with you. Your response to serious crime like murder being brought in by immigrants who shouldn't be there to begin with is "shit happens". You have zero credibility and have exposed yourself as not a serious person I am sorry to tell you.
> 
> The response is to stop the immigration from those countries bringing in murderers, rapists, and other criminals. Sweden does not need mass immigration and it is so clearly a net negative in many ways. That is the solution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have any say in Sweden's immigration laws and neither do you.  Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you don't have a say(whatever that means, this isn't a parliamentary debtate, this is a discussion on current events), than stop commenting and shut up with your simplistic and idiotic statements like "shit happens, hur dur".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You shut up cave monkey and stick to proving someone was beheaded. Since the OP offers no evidence besides from an uncle tom the subject is wide open to questioning. You are a kid dealing with adults. You dont set the rules. We set the rules and you follow them. Got that boy?
Click to expand...

You are a total joke. You don't even know what Malmo is or know anything about immigration statistics in Sweden or Europe. Crime and murder is soaring and whether it was a beheading or not doesn't matter. Defending the murderer by saying, "oh it wasn't a beheading, it doesn't matter, shit happens", is such a immature and not serious position you are either trolling or a complete fool. Go back to blaming white people for how you are such a failure in life. Leave conversation on serious issues like crime and immigration in Sweden to adults.


----------



## Steinlight

Coyote said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know nothing about Sweden or the situation. Zero expertise. Go back and sit in the corner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least I don't form my opinion on hate sites like barenakedislam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That symbolizes it right there. *You just have a naive opinion*. As far as facts on the situation of islamic immigration in Europe, you have nothing, and have no interest to learn. You are a very ignorant person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not at all.  I just try to base it on facts not blogs and hate sites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have no facts, and zero credibility. You are a total loser to be honest and wasting everyone's time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Steinlight, you hate Jews, you hate Muslims...I can't recall what you think of blacks.  What makes you think you have any credibility?  Seriously...
Click to expand...

, I am Jewish you idiot. 

But let me know when you have an argument other than "that's racist". You are becoming more pathetic by the minute.


----------



## Alex.

Carla_Danger said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2 killed ..one was beheaded ....and you don't hear much about this news....all hush, hush....it's very disturbing. both the act that took place  inside the store and the covering of it by the media in Sweden.
> 
> August 14 2015
> Wow Muslim beheads shopper in IKEA store look what IKEA is doing in response - Allen B. West - AllenBWest.com
> 
> 
> Sweden as we knew it is finished and buried.
> 
> August 11th, 2015
> Sweden media and government covering up Ikea terror attack ..at least one victim beheaded
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---
> Your pathetic references reflect your alarmist self-centered agenda.
> Why not use more reputable sources like BBC?
> 
> Where's the evidence of a beheading?
> Do we know the guy was Muslim, or acting on behalf of Islam? Being from Eritrea does not automatically make one a Muslim extremist. Those asylum seekers are trying to get away from that.
> 
> *Out of 18,000 Eritrean immigrants in Sweden, one goes nuts* after getting news of his deportation (to Italy) *and the con folks make up crap to suit their paranoia*?
> 
> Just the facts next time, ma'am.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Killing people in IKEA makes you an extremist; if the head is still attached by a flap of flesh, technically it might not be a beheading, but, means little to the victim or their family.
> 
> Makes for a technicality for the Professional Bitching Class to whine about though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a credible source saying where the victims were stabbed?  I have read nothing that comes close to a beheading.
Click to expand...

What is your criteria for a credible source?


----------



## Gracie

Meh.


----------



## Carla_Danger

Steinlight said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shit happens. There are bad people in this world.  They did lock up Peter Mangs, a Swedish gunman, so that's good.
> 
> 
> 
> It is just dumb statement after dumb statement with you. Your response to serious crime like murder being brought in by immigrants who shouldn't be there to begin with is "shit happens". You have zero credibility and have exposed yourself as not a serious person I am sorry to tell you.
> 
> The response is to stop the immigration from those countries bringing in murderers, rapists, and other criminals. Sweden does not need mass immigration and it is so clearly a net negative in many ways. That is the solution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have any say in Sweden's immigration laws and neither do you.  Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you don't have a say(whatever that means, this isn't a parliamentary debtate, this is a discussion on current events), than stop commenting and shut up with your simplistic and idiotic statements like "shit happens, hur dur".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am debating what's in the OP and what credible news sources are saying.  If you don't like it, tough shit.
> 
> The OP claimed there was a beheading, when there is no evidence of that from any credible news source.
> 
> The OP claims the media in Sweden is covering this up, and we are not hearing much about this in the news.
> 
> That is absolutely false.  So far, I've read about this story on CNN, ABC, Reuters, the Associated Press, the Washington Post, the NYT, the BBC, and dozens of Swedish newspapers.
> 
> No one is covering up anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What I hear is a lot of ranting, and whining from you on little details. It doesn't matter how they were murdered. Swedes were murdered by people who shouldn't be there in the first place. Stop defending killer immigrants and read up on Sweden. Your ignorance on the immigration issue in Europe and in Sweden is incredibly embarrassing. You should be ashamed of yourself.
Click to expand...



I hate to break the news, crazy person, but there are all sorts of bad people in this world, and they're not all immigrants. 


Police in central Sweden have increased security at asylum lodgings, fearing a backlash after two Eritrean asylum-seekers were suspected of murdering two people at an IKEA store.

In one of the latest incidents, two homeless migrants were shot at as they slept in a car in the northern Swedish town of Boden last week.

Sweden boosts security for asylum seekers after IKEA attack Reuters


----------



## Carla_Danger

Alex. said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2 killed ..one was beheaded ....and you don't hear much about this news....all hush, hush....it's very disturbing. both the act that took place  inside the store and the covering of it by the media in Sweden.
> 
> August 14 2015
> Wow Muslim beheads shopper in IKEA store look what IKEA is doing in response - Allen B. West - AllenBWest.com
> 
> 
> Sweden as we knew it is finished and buried.
> 
> August 11th, 2015
> Sweden media and government covering up Ikea terror attack ..at least one victim beheaded
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---
> Your pathetic references reflect your alarmist self-centered agenda.
> Why not use more reputable sources like BBC?
> 
> Where's the evidence of a beheading?
> Do we know the guy was Muslim, or acting on behalf of Islam? Being from Eritrea does not automatically make one a Muslim extremist. Those asylum seekers are trying to get away from that.
> 
> *Out of 18,000 Eritrean immigrants in Sweden, one goes nuts* after getting news of his deportation (to Italy) *and the con folks make up crap to suit their paranoia*?
> 
> Just the facts next time, ma'am.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Killing people in IKEA makes you an extremist; if the head is still attached by a flap of flesh, technically it might not be a beheading, but, means little to the victim or their family.
> 
> Makes for a technicality for the Professional Bitching Class to whine about though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a credible source saying where the victims were stabbed?  I have read nothing that comes close to a beheading.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is your criteria for a credible source?
Click to expand...




I'll settle for news without a biased spin.  How's that?

Here's an example from the ridiculous Allen West website.

_*The United States is not the only Western “civilized” nation suffering from an acute case of PC delusion.*_

Wow Muslim beheads shopper in IKEA store look what IKEA is doing in response - Allen B. West - AllenBWest.com

Hell, you can't even get past the first sentence without biased spin.  I don't know about you, but I don't like being told how to feel about the news I'm reading. And I don't give a shit about the authors opinion.  I'd rather read the news and form my own opinion.

Now here's what real news looks like.

*A man and a woman were killed and a third injured in a knife attack at an IKEA store in the Swedish city of Vasteras on Monday and two suspects were arrested, police said.

One of the suspects was apprehended at the scene and the second, who was seriously injured, was picked up at a hospital a few hours later, commanding police officer Per Agren said at a press conference. How he was injured was not clear.
*
UPDATE 3-Two killed in knife attack at IKEA in Sweden two arrested Reuters


Hope that helped.


----------



## Asclepias

Steinlight said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shit happens. There are bad people in this world.  They did lock up Peter Mangs, a Swedish gunman, so that's good.
> 
> 
> 
> It is just dumb statement after dumb statement with you. Your response to serious crime like murder being brought in by immigrants who shouldn't be there to begin with is "shit happens". You have zero credibility and have exposed yourself as not a serious person I am sorry to tell you.
> 
> The response is to stop the immigration from those countries bringing in murderers, rapists, and other criminals. Sweden does not need mass immigration and it is so clearly a net negative in many ways. That is the solution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have any say in Sweden's immigration laws and neither do you.  Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you don't have a say(whatever that means, this isn't a parliamentary debtate, this is a discussion on current events), than stop commenting and shut up with your simplistic and idiotic statements like "shit happens, hur dur".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You shut up cave monkey and stick to proving someone was beheaded. Since the OP offers no evidence besides from an uncle tom the subject is wide open to questioning. You are a kid dealing with adults. You dont set the rules. We set the rules and you follow them. Got that boy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are a total joke. You don't even know what Malmo is or know anything about immigration statistics in Sweden or Europe. Crime and murder is soaring and whether it was a beheading or not doesn't matter. Defending the murderer by saying, "oh it wasn't a beheading, it doesn't matter, shit happens", is such a immature and not serious position you are either trolling or a complete fool. Go back to blaming white people for how you are such a failure in life. Leave conversation on serious issues like crime and immigration in Sweden to adults.
Click to expand...

Youre a total monkey. Provide proof someone was beheaded at Ikea or go get a flea and tick treatment. Either one would be welcome because you smell like a wet dog.


----------



## Alex.

Carla_Danger said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2 killed ..one was beheaded ....and you don't hear much about this news....all hush, hush....it's very disturbing. both the act that took place  inside the store and the covering of it by the media in Sweden.
> 
> August 14 2015
> Wow Muslim beheads shopper in IKEA store look what IKEA is doing in response - Allen B. West - AllenBWest.com
> 
> 
> Sweden as we knew it is finished and buried.
> 
> August 11th, 2015
> Sweden media and government covering up Ikea terror attack ..at least one victim beheaded
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---
> Your pathetic references reflect your alarmist self-centered agenda.
> Why not use more reputable sources like BBC?
> 
> Where's the evidence of a beheading?
> Do we know the guy was Muslim, or acting on behalf of Islam? Being from Eritrea does not automatically make one a Muslim extremist. Those asylum seekers are trying to get away from that.
> 
> *Out of 18,000 Eritrean immigrants in Sweden, one goes nuts* after getting news of his deportation (to Italy) *and the con folks make up crap to suit their paranoia*?
> 
> Just the facts next time, ma'am.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Killing people in IKEA makes you an extremist; if the head is still attached by a flap of flesh, technically it might not be a beheading, but, means little to the victim or their family.
> 
> Makes for a technicality for the Professional Bitching Class to whine about though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a credible source saying where the victims were stabbed?  I have read nothing that comes close to a beheading.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is your criteria for a credible source?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll settle for news without a biased spin.  How's that?
> 
> Here's an example from the ridiculous Allen West website.
> 
> _*The United States is not the only Western “civilized” nation suffering from an acute case of PC delusion.*_
> 
> Wow Muslim beheads shopper in IKEA store look what IKEA is doing in response - Allen B. West - AllenBWest.com
> 
> Hell, you can't even get past the first sentence without biased spin.  I don't know about you, but I don't like being told how to feel about the news I'm reading. And I don't give a shit about the authors opinion.  I'd rather read the news and form my own opinion.
> 
> Now here's what real news looks like.
> 
> *A man and a woman were killed and a third injured in a knife attack at an IKEA store in the Swedish city of Vasteras on Monday and two suspects were arrested, police said.
> 
> One of the suspects was apprehended at the scene and the second, who was seriously injured, was picked up at a hospital a few hours later, commanding police officer Per Agren said at a press conference. How he was injured was not clear.
> *
> UPDATE 3-Two killed in knife attack at IKEA in Sweden two arrested Reuters
> 
> 
> Hope that helped.
Click to expand...



Well no it did not, as you can see there is a bias spin to Reuters

*"Anglophone bias in the world media*
It has been observed that the world's principal suppliers of news, the news agencies, and the main buyers of news are Anglophone corporations and this gives an Anglophone bias to the selection and depiction of events. Anglophone definitions of what constitutes news are paramount; the news provided originates in Anglophone capitals and responds first to their own rich domestic markets.

Despite the plethora of news services, most news printed and broadcast throughout the world each day comes from only a few major agencies, the three largest of which are the Associated Press, Reuters and Agence France-Presse. Although these agencies are 'global' in the sense of their activities, they each retain significant associations with particular nations, namely France (AFP), the United States (AP) and the United Kingdom (Reuters).[59] Chambers and Tinckell suggest that the so-called global media are agents of Anglophone values which privilege norms of 'competitive individualism, _laissez-faire_ capitalism, parliamentary democracy and consumerism.' They see the presentation of the English language as international as a further feature of Anglophone dominance."

Media bias - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia

I have yet to see a news agency/outlet that is not bias.

“The problem of journalism is simple. Journalists are rarely in a position to establish the truth of an issue themselves, since they didn’t’ witness it personally. They are entirely dependent on self-interested sources to supply their facts. Every part of the news-making process is defined by this relationship; everything is colored by this reality.” — Edward Jay Epstein,


----------



## Carla_Danger

Alex. said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ---
> Your pathetic references reflect your alarmist self-centered agenda.
> Why not use more reputable sources like BBC?
> 
> Where's the evidence of a beheading?
> Do we know the guy was Muslim, or acting on behalf of Islam? Being from Eritrea does not automatically make one a Muslim extremist. Those asylum seekers are trying to get away from that.
> 
> *Out of 18,000 Eritrean immigrants in Sweden, one goes nuts* after getting news of his deportation (to Italy) *and the con folks make up crap to suit their paranoia*?
> 
> Just the facts next time, ma'am.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Killing people in IKEA makes you an extremist; if the head is still attached by a flap of flesh, technically it might not be a beheading, but, means little to the victim or their family.
> 
> Makes for a technicality for the Professional Bitching Class to whine about though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a credible source saying where the victims were stabbed?  I have read nothing that comes close to a beheading.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is your criteria for a credible source?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll settle for news without a biased spin.  How's that?
> 
> Here's an example from the ridiculous Allen West website.
> 
> _*The United States is not the only Western “civilized” nation suffering from an acute case of PC delusion.*_
> 
> Wow Muslim beheads shopper in IKEA store look what IKEA is doing in response - Allen B. West - AllenBWest.com
> 
> Hell, you can't even get past the first sentence without biased spin.  I don't know about you, but I don't like being told how to feel about the news I'm reading. And I don't give a shit about the authors opinion.  I'd rather read the news and form my own opinion.
> 
> Now here's what real news looks like.
> 
> *A man and a woman were killed and a third injured in a knife attack at an IKEA store in the Swedish city of Vasteras on Monday and two suspects were arrested, police said.
> 
> One of the suspects was apprehended at the scene and the second, who was seriously injured, was picked up at a hospital a few hours later, commanding police officer Per Agren said at a press conference. How he was injured was not clear.
> *
> UPDATE 3-Two killed in knife attack at IKEA in Sweden two arrested Reuters
> 
> 
> Hope that helped.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well no it did not, as you can see there is a bias spin to Reuters
> 
> *"Anglophone bias in the world media*
> It has been observed that the world's principal suppliers of news, the news agencies, and the main buyers of news are Anglophone corporations and this gives an Anglophone bias to the selection and depiction of events. Anglophone definitions of what constitutes news are paramount; the news provided originates in Anglophone capitals and responds first to their own rich domestic markets.
> 
> Despite the plethora of news services, most news printed and broadcast throughout the world each day comes from only a few major agencies, the three largest of which are the Associated Press, Reuters and Agence France-Presse. Although these agencies are 'global' in the sense of their activities, they each retain significant associations with particular nations, namely France (AFP), the United States (AP) and the United Kingdom (Reuters).[59] Chambers and Tinckell suggest that the so-called global media are agents of Anglophone values which privilege norms of 'competitive individualism, _laissez-faire_ capitalism, parliamentary democracy and consumerism.' They see the presentation of the English language as international as a further feature of Anglophone dominance."
> 
> Media bias - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> I have yet to see a news agency/outlet that is not bias.
> 
> “The problem of journalism is simple. Journalists are rarely in a position to establish the truth of an issue themselves, since they didn’t’ witness it personally. They are entirely dependent on self-interested sources to supply their facts. Every part of the news-making process is defined by this relationship; everything is colored by this reality.” — Edward Jay Epstein,
Click to expand...




Again, in effort to be clear, the Allen West article has been disqualified as news beginning with the title.

*Wow: Muslim beheads shopper in IKEA store; look what IKEA is doing in response*

For starters, there is no evidence that there was a beheading. Real news doesn't start off with a "*wow*".

A REAL news story only reports FACTS, without opinions, assumptions, characterizations, or emotions. That is what makes it NEWS, rather than a dramatic interpretation of news.

A *right-wing* biased report is "Yesterday just as innocent children were getting off their school bus, a Democrat exposed himself to the whole busload by setting himself on fire, thus burning all his clothes off right in front of them. I think this is just the logical conclusion of Liberal/Progressive values. Watch out -- the Liberals may set YOU on fire next!!"

A *left-wing* biased report says "In an apparent hate crime, a victim of the crassly wealthy bankers of Wall Street who illegally foreclosed on his home was burned at the stake in a public park yesterday by armed Tea Party thugs, bused in by The Koch Brothers and Rupert Murdoch. We will be covering tonight's candlelight vigil for the murdered man at 8 pm."

A* real news* reporter says "At 3 pm yesterday afternoon, a man in Times Square burst into flames in what is being called "spontaneous human combustion" by police. More information to come as the incident is investigated."

Any so-called news story that characterizes people in any way, such as "The Obamite re-invigoration ", or "dangerous" or "short-sighted" or " tyrannical" or any other term is not NEWS. Any so-called news story that puts any layer of approval or disapproval on the reporting of an incident is not NEWS, it is a dramatic performance. Even when covering stories of murder or rape or child abuse... actual NEWS does not use emotional terms about victims or abusive terms about suspects, because that is not in the realm of real NEWS. It only reflects the opinion that the news-reader is trying to project at you.

News is what happened. Bias is the spin put on it by celebrity performers who want to tell you what to think about what happened, tell you what emotion you should experience according to their perception, not your own.

Can I be any clearer than that?

The article from Reuters that was posted was actual news.


----------



## Alex.

Carla_Danger said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Killing people in IKEA makes you an extremist; if the head is still attached by a flap of flesh, technically it might not be a beheading, but, means little to the victim or their family.
> 
> Makes for a technicality for the Professional Bitching Class to whine about though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a credible source saying where the victims were stabbed?  I have read nothing that comes close to a beheading.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is your criteria for a credible source?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll settle for news without a biased spin.  How's that?
> 
> Here's an example from the ridiculous Allen West website.
> 
> _*The United States is not the only Western “civilized” nation suffering from an acute case of PC delusion.*_
> 
> Wow Muslim beheads shopper in IKEA store look what IKEA is doing in response - Allen B. West - AllenBWest.com
> 
> Hell, you can't even get past the first sentence without biased spin.  I don't know about you, but I don't like being told how to feel about the news I'm reading. And I don't give a shit about the authors opinion.  I'd rather read the news and form my own opinion.
> 
> Now here's what real news looks like.
> 
> *A man and a woman were killed and a third injured in a knife attack at an IKEA store in the Swedish city of Vasteras on Monday and two suspects were arrested, police said.
> 
> One of the suspects was apprehended at the scene and the second, who was seriously injured, was picked up at a hospital a few hours later, commanding police officer Per Agren said at a press conference. How he was injured was not clear.
> *
> UPDATE 3-Two killed in knife attack at IKEA in Sweden two arrested Reuters
> 
> 
> Hope that helped.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well no it did not, as you can see there is a bias spin to Reuters
> 
> *"Anglophone bias in the world media*
> It has been observed that the world's principal suppliers of news, the news agencies, and the main buyers of news are Anglophone corporations and this gives an Anglophone bias to the selection and depiction of events. Anglophone definitions of what constitutes news are paramount; the news provided originates in Anglophone capitals and responds first to their own rich domestic markets.
> 
> Despite the plethora of news services, most news printed and broadcast throughout the world each day comes from only a few major agencies, the three largest of which are the Associated Press, Reuters and Agence France-Presse. Although these agencies are 'global' in the sense of their activities, they each retain significant associations with particular nations, namely France (AFP), the United States (AP) and the United Kingdom (Reuters).[59] Chambers and Tinckell suggest that the so-called global media are agents of Anglophone values which privilege norms of 'competitive individualism, _laissez-faire_ capitalism, parliamentary democracy and consumerism.' They see the presentation of the English language as international as a further feature of Anglophone dominance."
> 
> Media bias - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> I have yet to see a news agency/outlet that is not bias.
> 
> “The problem of journalism is simple. Journalists are rarely in a position to establish the truth of an issue themselves, since they didn’t’ witness it personally. They are entirely dependent on self-interested sources to supply their facts. Every part of the news-making process is defined by this relationship; everything is colored by this reality.” — Edward Jay Epstein,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, in effort to be clear, the Allen West article has been disqualified as news beginning with the title.
> 
> *Wow: Muslim beheads shopper in IKEA store; look what IKEA is doing in response*
> 
> For starters, there is no evidence that there was a beheading. Real news doesn't start off with a "*wow*".
> 
> A REAL news story only reports FACTS, without opinions, assumptions, characterizations, or emotions. That is what makes it NEWS, rather than a dramatic interpretation of news.
> 
> A *right-wing* biased report is "Yesterday just as innocent children were getting off their school bus, a Democrat exposed himself to the whole busload by setting himself on fire, thus burning all his clothes off right in front of them. I think this is just the logical conclusion of Liberal/Progressive values. Watch out -- the Liberals may set YOU on fire next!!"
> 
> A *left-wing* biased report says "In an apparent hate crime, a victim of the crassly wealthy bankers of Wall Street who illegally foreclosed on his home was burned at the stake in a public park yesterday by armed Tea Party thugs, bused in by The Koch Brothers and Rupert Murdoch. We will be covering tonight's candlelight vigil for the murdered man at 8 pm."
> 
> A* real news* reporter says "At 3 pm yesterday afternoon, a man in Times Square burst into flames in what is being called "spontaneous human combustion" by police. More information to come as the incident is investigated."
> 
> Any so-called news story that characterizes people in any way, such as "The Obamite re-invigoration ", or "dangerous" or "short-sighted" or " tyrannical" or any other term is not NEWS. Any so-called news story that puts any layer of approval or disapproval on the reporting of an incident is not NEWS, it is a dramatic performance. Even when covering stories of murder or rape or child abuse... actual NEWS does not use emotional terms about victims or abusive terms about suspects, because that is not in the realm of real NEWS. It only reflects the opinion that the news-reader is trying to project at you.
> 
> News is what happened. Bias is the spin put on it by celebrity performers who want to tell you what to think about what happened, tell you what emotion you should experience according to their perception, not your own.
> 
> Can I be any clearer than that?
> 
> The article from Reuters that was posted was actual news.
Click to expand...



What was reported  by Reuters was no different than what was Allen West article in fact West cited the Rueters article as a source.


----------



## longknife

Why is it so difficult for some to understand and accept that Islam is a cult that depends upon indoctrinating the gullible to do its bidding without considering the possible results?

Europe is finding itself in deep trouble not just due to the increase of Muslims seeking asylum there but the fact that, once they are there, they refuse to integrate into society.

Many are primitive and poorly educated and, unlike many immigrants, won't step outside of the strict limits of Islam to educate and improve themselves.


----------



## Asclepias

Alex. said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a credible source saying where the victims were stabbed?  I have read nothing that comes close to a beheading.
> 
> 
> 
> What is your criteria for a credible source?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll settle for news without a biased spin.  How's that?
> 
> Here's an example from the ridiculous Allen West website.
> 
> _*The United States is not the only Western “civilized” nation suffering from an acute case of PC delusion.*_
> 
> Wow Muslim beheads shopper in IKEA store look what IKEA is doing in response - Allen B. West - AllenBWest.com
> 
> Hell, you can't even get past the first sentence without biased spin.  I don't know about you, but I don't like being told how to feel about the news I'm reading. And I don't give a shit about the authors opinion.  I'd rather read the news and form my own opinion.
> 
> Now here's what real news looks like.
> 
> *A man and a woman were killed and a third injured in a knife attack at an IKEA store in the Swedish city of Vasteras on Monday and two suspects were arrested, police said.
> 
> One of the suspects was apprehended at the scene and the second, who was seriously injured, was picked up at a hospital a few hours later, commanding police officer Per Agren said at a press conference. How he was injured was not clear.
> *
> UPDATE 3-Two killed in knife attack at IKEA in Sweden two arrested Reuters
> 
> 
> Hope that helped.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well no it did not, as you can see there is a bias spin to Reuters
> 
> *"Anglophone bias in the world media*
> It has been observed that the world's principal suppliers of news, the news agencies, and the main buyers of news are Anglophone corporations and this gives an Anglophone bias to the selection and depiction of events. Anglophone definitions of what constitutes news are paramount; the news provided originates in Anglophone capitals and responds first to their own rich domestic markets.
> 
> Despite the plethora of news services, most news printed and broadcast throughout the world each day comes from only a few major agencies, the three largest of which are the Associated Press, Reuters and Agence France-Presse. Although these agencies are 'global' in the sense of their activities, they each retain significant associations with particular nations, namely France (AFP), the United States (AP) and the United Kingdom (Reuters).[59] Chambers and Tinckell suggest that the so-called global media are agents of Anglophone values which privilege norms of 'competitive individualism, _laissez-faire_ capitalism, parliamentary democracy and consumerism.' They see the presentation of the English language as international as a further feature of Anglophone dominance."
> 
> Media bias - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> I have yet to see a news agency/outlet that is not bias.
> 
> “The problem of journalism is simple. Journalists are rarely in a position to establish the truth of an issue themselves, since they didn’t’ witness it personally. They are entirely dependent on self-interested sources to supply their facts. Every part of the news-making process is defined by this relationship; everything is colored by this reality.” — Edward Jay Epstein,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, in effort to be clear, the Allen West article has been disqualified as news beginning with the title.
> 
> *Wow: Muslim beheads shopper in IKEA store; look what IKEA is doing in response*
> 
> For starters, there is no evidence that there was a beheading. Real news doesn't start off with a "*wow*".
> 
> A REAL news story only reports FACTS, without opinions, assumptions, characterizations, or emotions. That is what makes it NEWS, rather than a dramatic interpretation of news.
> 
> A *right-wing* biased report is "Yesterday just as innocent children were getting off their school bus, a Democrat exposed himself to the whole busload by setting himself on fire, thus burning all his clothes off right in front of them. I think this is just the logical conclusion of Liberal/Progressive values. Watch out -- the Liberals may set YOU on fire next!!"
> 
> A *left-wing* biased report says "In an apparent hate crime, a victim of the crassly wealthy bankers of Wall Street who illegally foreclosed on his home was burned at the stake in a public park yesterday by armed Tea Party thugs, bused in by The Koch Brothers and Rupert Murdoch. We will be covering tonight's candlelight vigil for the murdered man at 8 pm."
> 
> A* real news* reporter says "At 3 pm yesterday afternoon, a man in Times Square burst into flames in what is being called "spontaneous human combustion" by police. More information to come as the incident is investigated."
> 
> Any so-called news story that characterizes people in any way, such as "The Obamite re-invigoration ", or "dangerous" or "short-sighted" or " tyrannical" or any other term is not NEWS. Any so-called news story that puts any layer of approval or disapproval on the reporting of an incident is not NEWS, it is a dramatic performance. Even when covering stories of murder or rape or child abuse... actual NEWS does not use emotional terms about victims or abusive terms about suspects, because that is not in the realm of real NEWS. It only reflects the opinion that the news-reader is trying to project at you.
> 
> News is what happened. Bias is the spin put on it by celebrity performers who want to tell you what to think about what happened, tell you what emotion you should experience according to their perception, not your own.
> 
> Can I be any clearer than that?
> 
> The article from Reuters that was posted was actual news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What was reported  by Reuters was no different than what was Allen West article in fact West cited the Rueters article as a source.
Click to expand...

You dont get to add onto a source with your opinion and expect intelligent people to consider your opinion credible. No where in the Reuters article does it say anyone was beheaded. You cant really be that stupid can you?


----------



## Alex.

Asclepias said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is your criteria for a credible source?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll settle for news without a biased spin.  How's that?
> 
> Here's an example from the ridiculous Allen West website.
> 
> _*The United States is not the only Western “civilized” nation suffering from an acute case of PC delusion.*_
> 
> Wow Muslim beheads shopper in IKEA store look what IKEA is doing in response - Allen B. West - AllenBWest.com
> 
> Hell, you can't even get past the first sentence without biased spin.  I don't know about you, but I don't like being told how to feel about the news I'm reading. And I don't give a shit about the authors opinion.  I'd rather read the news and form my own opinion.
> 
> Now here's what real news looks like.
> 
> *A man and a woman were killed and a third injured in a knife attack at an IKEA store in the Swedish city of Vasteras on Monday and two suspects were arrested, police said.
> 
> One of the suspects was apprehended at the scene and the second, who was seriously injured, was picked up at a hospital a few hours later, commanding police officer Per Agren said at a press conference. How he was injured was not clear.
> *
> UPDATE 3-Two killed in knife attack at IKEA in Sweden two arrested Reuters
> 
> 
> Hope that helped.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well no it did not, as you can see there is a bias spin to Reuters
> 
> *"Anglophone bias in the world media*
> It has been observed that the world's principal suppliers of news, the news agencies, and the main buyers of news are Anglophone corporations and this gives an Anglophone bias to the selection and depiction of events. Anglophone definitions of what constitutes news are paramount; the news provided originates in Anglophone capitals and responds first to their own rich domestic markets.
> 
> Despite the plethora of news services, most news printed and broadcast throughout the world each day comes from only a few major agencies, the three largest of which are the Associated Press, Reuters and Agence France-Presse. Although these agencies are 'global' in the sense of their activities, they each retain significant associations with particular nations, namely France (AFP), the United States (AP) and the United Kingdom (Reuters).[59] Chambers and Tinckell suggest that the so-called global media are agents of Anglophone values which privilege norms of 'competitive individualism, _laissez-faire_ capitalism, parliamentary democracy and consumerism.' They see the presentation of the English language as international as a further feature of Anglophone dominance."
> 
> Media bias - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> I have yet to see a news agency/outlet that is not bias.
> 
> “The problem of journalism is simple. Journalists are rarely in a position to establish the truth of an issue themselves, since they didn’t’ witness it personally. They are entirely dependent on self-interested sources to supply their facts. Every part of the news-making process is defined by this relationship; everything is colored by this reality.” — Edward Jay Epstein,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, in effort to be clear, the Allen West article has been disqualified as news beginning with the title.
> 
> *Wow: Muslim beheads shopper in IKEA store; look what IKEA is doing in response*
> 
> For starters, there is no evidence that there was a beheading. Real news doesn't start off with a "*wow*".
> 
> A REAL news story only reports FACTS, without opinions, assumptions, characterizations, or emotions. That is what makes it NEWS, rather than a dramatic interpretation of news.
> 
> A *right-wing* biased report is "Yesterday just as innocent children were getting off their school bus, a Democrat exposed himself to the whole busload by setting himself on fire, thus burning all his clothes off right in front of them. I think this is just the logical conclusion of Liberal/Progressive values. Watch out -- the Liberals may set YOU on fire next!!"
> 
> A *left-wing* biased report says "In an apparent hate crime, a victim of the crassly wealthy bankers of Wall Street who illegally foreclosed on his home was burned at the stake in a public park yesterday by armed Tea Party thugs, bused in by The Koch Brothers and Rupert Murdoch. We will be covering tonight's candlelight vigil for the murdered man at 8 pm."
> 
> A* real news* reporter says "At 3 pm yesterday afternoon, a man in Times Square burst into flames in what is being called "spontaneous human combustion" by police. More information to come as the incident is investigated."
> 
> Any so-called news story that characterizes people in any way, such as "The Obamite re-invigoration ", or "dangerous" or "short-sighted" or " tyrannical" or any other term is not NEWS. Any so-called news story that puts any layer of approval or disapproval on the reporting of an incident is not NEWS, it is a dramatic performance. Even when covering stories of murder or rape or child abuse... actual NEWS does not use emotional terms about victims or abusive terms about suspects, because that is not in the realm of real NEWS. It only reflects the opinion that the news-reader is trying to project at you.
> 
> News is what happened. Bias is the spin put on it by celebrity performers who want to tell you what to think about what happened, tell you what emotion you should experience according to their perception, not your own.
> 
> Can I be any clearer than that?
> 
> The article from Reuters that was posted was actual news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What was reported  by Reuters was no different than what was Allen West article in fact West cited the Rueters article as a source.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You dont get to add onto a source with your opinion and expect intelligent people to consider your opinion credible. No where in the Reuters article does it say anyone was beheaded. You cant really be that stupid can you?
Click to expand...


I have read your posts many times and they are laced with hate and bias. I would not expect you to look  at a source which may not have the information you wish to see and be objective. I have seen pictures that have been offered as proof of the beheadings which has prompted me to research the article and proposition further. In other words just because a corporate puppet like Reuters reports something it does not make it true.


----------



## rightwinger

If IKEA was conservative what they would do

1. Ban all Mooslims
2. Arm all their customers with AK-47s


----------



## Carla_Danger

Asclepias said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is your criteria for a credible source?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll settle for news without a biased spin.  How's that?
> 
> Here's an example from the ridiculous Allen West website.
> 
> _*The United States is not the only Western “civilized” nation suffering from an acute case of PC delusion.*_
> 
> Wow Muslim beheads shopper in IKEA store look what IKEA is doing in response - Allen B. West - AllenBWest.com
> 
> Hell, you can't even get past the first sentence without biased spin.  I don't know about you, but I don't like being told how to feel about the news I'm reading. And I don't give a shit about the authors opinion.  I'd rather read the news and form my own opinion.
> 
> Now here's what real news looks like.
> 
> *A man and a woman were killed and a third injured in a knife attack at an IKEA store in the Swedish city of Vasteras on Monday and two suspects were arrested, police said.
> 
> One of the suspects was apprehended at the scene and the second, who was seriously injured, was picked up at a hospital a few hours later, commanding police officer Per Agren said at a press conference. How he was injured was not clear.
> *
> UPDATE 3-Two killed in knife attack at IKEA in Sweden two arrested Reuters
> 
> 
> Hope that helped.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well no it did not, as you can see there is a bias spin to Reuters
> 
> *"Anglophone bias in the world media*
> It has been observed that the world's principal suppliers of news, the news agencies, and the main buyers of news are Anglophone corporations and this gives an Anglophone bias to the selection and depiction of events. Anglophone definitions of what constitutes news are paramount; the news provided originates in Anglophone capitals and responds first to their own rich domestic markets.
> 
> Despite the plethora of news services, most news printed and broadcast throughout the world each day comes from only a few major agencies, the three largest of which are the Associated Press, Reuters and Agence France-Presse. Although these agencies are 'global' in the sense of their activities, they each retain significant associations with particular nations, namely France (AFP), the United States (AP) and the United Kingdom (Reuters).[59] Chambers and Tinckell suggest that the so-called global media are agents of Anglophone values which privilege norms of 'competitive individualism, _laissez-faire_ capitalism, parliamentary democracy and consumerism.' They see the presentation of the English language as international as a further feature of Anglophone dominance."
> 
> Media bias - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> I have yet to see a news agency/outlet that is not bias.
> 
> “The problem of journalism is simple. Journalists are rarely in a position to establish the truth of an issue themselves, since they didn’t’ witness it personally. They are entirely dependent on self-interested sources to supply their facts. Every part of the news-making process is defined by this relationship; everything is colored by this reality.” — Edward Jay Epstein,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, in effort to be clear, the Allen West article has been disqualified as news beginning with the title.
> 
> *Wow: Muslim beheads shopper in IKEA store; look what IKEA is doing in response*
> 
> For starters, there is no evidence that there was a beheading. Real news doesn't start off with a "*wow*".
> 
> A REAL news story only reports FACTS, without opinions, assumptions, characterizations, or emotions. That is what makes it NEWS, rather than a dramatic interpretation of news.
> 
> A *right-wing* biased report is "Yesterday just as innocent children were getting off their school bus, a Democrat exposed himself to the whole busload by setting himself on fire, thus burning all his clothes off right in front of them. I think this is just the logical conclusion of Liberal/Progressive values. Watch out -- the Liberals may set YOU on fire next!!"
> 
> A *left-wing* biased report says "In an apparent hate crime, a victim of the crassly wealthy bankers of Wall Street who illegally foreclosed on his home was burned at the stake in a public park yesterday by armed Tea Party thugs, bused in by The Koch Brothers and Rupert Murdoch. We will be covering tonight's candlelight vigil for the murdered man at 8 pm."
> 
> A* real news* reporter says "At 3 pm yesterday afternoon, a man in Times Square burst into flames in what is being called "spontaneous human combustion" by police. More information to come as the incident is investigated."
> 
> Any so-called news story that characterizes people in any way, such as "The Obamite re-invigoration ", or "dangerous" or "short-sighted" or " tyrannical" or any other term is not NEWS. Any so-called news story that puts any layer of approval or disapproval on the reporting of an incident is not NEWS, it is a dramatic performance. Even when covering stories of murder or rape or child abuse... actual NEWS does not use emotional terms about victims or abusive terms about suspects, because that is not in the realm of real NEWS. It only reflects the opinion that the news-reader is trying to project at you.
> 
> News is what happened. Bias is the spin put on it by celebrity performers who want to tell you what to think about what happened, tell you what emotion you should experience according to their perception, not your own.
> 
> Can I be any clearer than that?
> 
> The article from Reuters that was posted was actual news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What was reported  by Reuters was no different than what was Allen West article in fact West cited the Rueters article as a source.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You dont get to add onto a source with your opinion and expect intelligent people to consider your opinion credible. No where in the Reuters article does it say anyone was beheaded. You cant really be that stupid can you?
Click to expand...



Alex says the Allen West article cites Reuters, but it in fact does not.  It links to Breitbart.  Its sad that people are so ignorant on what real news is supposed to look like.

From Allen West.

*Yes, we really do want to protect those migrant communities from “dark forces in society” like IKEA who have on display $2 bud vases and $3 placemats and little yellow pencils EVERYWHERE that just compel people to do dastardly deeds. We certainly don’t want to upset them.

Let’s just pretend it all never happened, shall we? Seems like that’s exactly what Sweden is trying to do.*

Wow Muslim beheads shopper in IKEA store look what IKEA is doing in response - Allen B. West - AllenBWest.com

News only reports facts, without opinions, assumptions, characterizations, or emotions. That is what makes it NEWS!


----------



## Carla_Danger

Alex. said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll settle for news without a biased spin.  How's that?
> 
> Here's an example from the ridiculous Allen West website.
> 
> _*The United States is not the only Western “civilized” nation suffering from an acute case of PC delusion.*_
> 
> Wow Muslim beheads shopper in IKEA store look what IKEA is doing in response - Allen B. West - AllenBWest.com
> 
> Hell, you can't even get past the first sentence without biased spin.  I don't know about you, but I don't like being told how to feel about the news I'm reading. And I don't give a shit about the authors opinion.  I'd rather read the news and form my own opinion.
> 
> Now here's what real news looks like.
> 
> *A man and a woman were killed and a third injured in a knife attack at an IKEA store in the Swedish city of Vasteras on Monday and two suspects were arrested, police said.
> 
> One of the suspects was apprehended at the scene and the second, who was seriously injured, was picked up at a hospital a few hours later, commanding police officer Per Agren said at a press conference. How he was injured was not clear.
> *
> UPDATE 3-Two killed in knife attack at IKEA in Sweden two arrested Reuters
> 
> 
> Hope that helped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well no it did not, as you can see there is a bias spin to Reuters
> 
> *"Anglophone bias in the world media*
> It has been observed that the world's principal suppliers of news, the news agencies, and the main buyers of news are Anglophone corporations and this gives an Anglophone bias to the selection and depiction of events. Anglophone definitions of what constitutes news are paramount; the news provided originates in Anglophone capitals and responds first to their own rich domestic markets.
> 
> Despite the plethora of news services, most news printed and broadcast throughout the world each day comes from only a few major agencies, the three largest of which are the Associated Press, Reuters and Agence France-Presse. Although these agencies are 'global' in the sense of their activities, they each retain significant associations with particular nations, namely France (AFP), the United States (AP) and the United Kingdom (Reuters).[59] Chambers and Tinckell suggest that the so-called global media are agents of Anglophone values which privilege norms of 'competitive individualism, _laissez-faire_ capitalism, parliamentary democracy and consumerism.' They see the presentation of the English language as international as a further feature of Anglophone dominance."
> 
> Media bias - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> I have yet to see a news agency/outlet that is not bias.
> 
> “The problem of journalism is simple. Journalists are rarely in a position to establish the truth of an issue themselves, since they didn’t’ witness it personally. They are entirely dependent on self-interested sources to supply their facts. Every part of the news-making process is defined by this relationship; everything is colored by this reality.” — Edward Jay Epstein,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, in effort to be clear, the Allen West article has been disqualified as news beginning with the title.
> 
> *Wow: Muslim beheads shopper in IKEA store; look what IKEA is doing in response*
> 
> For starters, there is no evidence that there was a beheading. Real news doesn't start off with a "*wow*".
> 
> A REAL news story only reports FACTS, without opinions, assumptions, characterizations, or emotions. That is what makes it NEWS, rather than a dramatic interpretation of news.
> 
> A *right-wing* biased report is "Yesterday just as innocent children were getting off their school bus, a Democrat exposed himself to the whole busload by setting himself on fire, thus burning all his clothes off right in front of them. I think this is just the logical conclusion of Liberal/Progressive values. Watch out -- the Liberals may set YOU on fire next!!"
> 
> A *left-wing* biased report says "In an apparent hate crime, a victim of the crassly wealthy bankers of Wall Street who illegally foreclosed on his home was burned at the stake in a public park yesterday by armed Tea Party thugs, bused in by The Koch Brothers and Rupert Murdoch. We will be covering tonight's candlelight vigil for the murdered man at 8 pm."
> 
> A* real news* reporter says "At 3 pm yesterday afternoon, a man in Times Square burst into flames in what is being called "spontaneous human combustion" by police. More information to come as the incident is investigated."
> 
> Any so-called news story that characterizes people in any way, such as "The Obamite re-invigoration ", or "dangerous" or "short-sighted" or " tyrannical" or any other term is not NEWS. Any so-called news story that puts any layer of approval or disapproval on the reporting of an incident is not NEWS, it is a dramatic performance. Even when covering stories of murder or rape or child abuse... actual NEWS does not use emotional terms about victims or abusive terms about suspects, because that is not in the realm of real NEWS. It only reflects the opinion that the news-reader is trying to project at you.
> 
> News is what happened. Bias is the spin put on it by celebrity performers who want to tell you what to think about what happened, tell you what emotion you should experience according to their perception, not your own.
> 
> Can I be any clearer than that?
> 
> The article from Reuters that was posted was actual news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What was reported  by Reuters was no different than what was Allen West article in fact West cited the Rueters article as a source.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You dont get to add onto a source with your opinion and expect intelligent people to consider your opinion credible. No where in the Reuters article does it say anyone was beheaded. You cant really be that stupid can you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have read your posts many times and they are laced with hate and bias. I would not expect you to look  at a source which may not have the information you wish to see and be objective. I have seen pictures that have been offered as proof of the beheadings which has prompted me to research the article and proposition further. In other words just because a corporate puppet like Reuters reports something it does not make it true.
Click to expand...



I'd like a link to those pictures please.


----------



## PK1

longknife said:


> Why is it so difficult for some to understand and accept that Islam is a cult that depends upon indoctrinating the gullible to do its bidding without considering the possible results?
> 
> Europe is finding itself in deep trouble not just due to the increase of Muslims seeking asylum there but the fact that, once they are there, they refuse to integrate into society.
> 
> Many are primitive and poorly educated and, unlike many immigrants, won't step outside of the strict limits of Islam to educate and improve themselves.



---
I agree with your first paragraph, but you can substitute "Christianity" or any other religion for "Islam" and my agreement remains.

I do not agree fully with your subsequent paragraphs. Yes, there may be strained assimilation among immigrants & first generation descendants to a lesser degree/frequency, but by the 2nd generation (grandchildren), there are usually few remnants of the old lifestyle.


----------



## Alex.

Carla_Danger said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll settle for news without a biased spin.  How's that?
> 
> Here's an example from the ridiculous Allen West website.
> 
> _*The United States is not the only Western “civilized” nation suffering from an acute case of PC delusion.*_
> 
> Wow Muslim beheads shopper in IKEA store look what IKEA is doing in response - Allen B. West - AllenBWest.com
> 
> Hell, you can't even get past the first sentence without biased spin.  I don't know about you, but I don't like being told how to feel about the news I'm reading. And I don't give a shit about the authors opinion.  I'd rather read the news and form my own opinion.
> 
> Now here's what real news looks like.
> 
> *A man and a woman were killed and a third injured in a knife attack at an IKEA store in the Swedish city of Vasteras on Monday and two suspects were arrested, police said.
> 
> One of the suspects was apprehended at the scene and the second, who was seriously injured, was picked up at a hospital a few hours later, commanding police officer Per Agren said at a press conference. How he was injured was not clear.
> *
> UPDATE 3-Two killed in knife attack at IKEA in Sweden two arrested Reuters
> 
> 
> Hope that helped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well no it did not, as you can see there is a bias spin to Reuters
> 
> *"Anglophone bias in the world media*
> It has been observed that the world's principal suppliers of news, the news agencies, and the main buyers of news are Anglophone corporations and this gives an Anglophone bias to the selection and depiction of events. Anglophone definitions of what constitutes news are paramount; the news provided originates in Anglophone capitals and responds first to their own rich domestic markets.
> 
> Despite the plethora of news services, most news printed and broadcast throughout the world each day comes from only a few major agencies, the three largest of which are the Associated Press, Reuters and Agence France-Presse. Although these agencies are 'global' in the sense of their activities, they each retain significant associations with particular nations, namely France (AFP), the United States (AP) and the United Kingdom (Reuters).[59] Chambers and Tinckell suggest that the so-called global media are agents of Anglophone values which privilege norms of 'competitive individualism, _laissez-faire_ capitalism, parliamentary democracy and consumerism.' They see the presentation of the English language as international as a further feature of Anglophone dominance."
> 
> Media bias - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> I have yet to see a news agency/outlet that is not bias.
> 
> “The problem of journalism is simple. Journalists are rarely in a position to establish the truth of an issue themselves, since they didn’t’ witness it personally. They are entirely dependent on self-interested sources to supply their facts. Every part of the news-making process is defined by this relationship; everything is colored by this reality.” — Edward Jay Epstein,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, in effort to be clear, the Allen West article has been disqualified as news beginning with the title.
> 
> *Wow: Muslim beheads shopper in IKEA store; look what IKEA is doing in response*
> 
> For starters, there is no evidence that there was a beheading. Real news doesn't start off with a "*wow*".
> 
> A REAL news story only reports FACTS, without opinions, assumptions, characterizations, or emotions. That is what makes it NEWS, rather than a dramatic interpretation of news.
> 
> A *right-wing* biased report is "Yesterday just as innocent children were getting off their school bus, a Democrat exposed himself to the whole busload by setting himself on fire, thus burning all his clothes off right in front of them. I think this is just the logical conclusion of Liberal/Progressive values. Watch out -- the Liberals may set YOU on fire next!!"
> 
> A *left-wing* biased report says "In an apparent hate crime, a victim of the crassly wealthy bankers of Wall Street who illegally foreclosed on his home was burned at the stake in a public park yesterday by armed Tea Party thugs, bused in by The Koch Brothers and Rupert Murdoch. We will be covering tonight's candlelight vigil for the murdered man at 8 pm."
> 
> A* real news* reporter says "At 3 pm yesterday afternoon, a man in Times Square burst into flames in what is being called "spontaneous human combustion" by police. More information to come as the incident is investigated."
> 
> Any so-called news story that characterizes people in any way, such as "The Obamite re-invigoration ", or "dangerous" or "short-sighted" or " tyrannical" or any other term is not NEWS. Any so-called news story that puts any layer of approval or disapproval on the reporting of an incident is not NEWS, it is a dramatic performance. Even when covering stories of murder or rape or child abuse... actual NEWS does not use emotional terms about victims or abusive terms about suspects, because that is not in the realm of real NEWS. It only reflects the opinion that the news-reader is trying to project at you.
> 
> News is what happened. Bias is the spin put on it by celebrity performers who want to tell you what to think about what happened, tell you what emotion you should experience according to their perception, not your own.
> 
> Can I be any clearer than that?
> 
> The article from Reuters that was posted was actual news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What was reported  by Reuters was no different than what was Allen West article in fact West cited the Rueters article as a source.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You dont get to add onto a source with your opinion and expect intelligent people to consider your opinion credible. No where in the Reuters article does it say anyone was beheaded. You cant really be that stupid can you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Alex says the Allen West article cites Reuters, but it in fact does not.  It links to Breitbart.  Its sad that people are so ignorant on what real news is supposed to look like.
> 
> From Allen West.
> 
> *Yes, we really do want to protect those migrant communities from “dark forces in society” like IKEA who have on display $2 bud vases and $3 placemats and little yellow pencils EVERYWHERE that just compel people to do dastardly deeds. We certainly don’t want to upset them.
> 
> Let’s just pretend it all never happened, shall we? Seems like that’s exactly what Sweden is trying to do.*
> 
> Wow Muslim beheads shopper in IKEA store look what IKEA is doing in response - Allen B. West - AllenBWest.com
> 
> News only reports facts, without opinions, assumptions, characterizations, or emotions. That is what makes it NEWS!
Click to expand...


An little research does wonders Miss Danger 

"Vastmanland police spokesman Per Agren said, as quoted by _Reuters_." As incorporated in Mr. West's piece.


----------



## Alex.

Carla_Danger said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well no it did not, as you can see there is a bias spin to Reuters
> 
> *"Anglophone bias in the world media*
> It has been observed that the world's principal suppliers of news, the news agencies, and the main buyers of news are Anglophone corporations and this gives an Anglophone bias to the selection and depiction of events. Anglophone definitions of what constitutes news are paramount; the news provided originates in Anglophone capitals and responds first to their own rich domestic markets.
> 
> Despite the plethora of news services, most news printed and broadcast throughout the world each day comes from only a few major agencies, the three largest of which are the Associated Press, Reuters and Agence France-Presse. Although these agencies are 'global' in the sense of their activities, they each retain significant associations with particular nations, namely France (AFP), the United States (AP) and the United Kingdom (Reuters).[59] Chambers and Tinckell suggest that the so-called global media are agents of Anglophone values which privilege norms of 'competitive individualism, _laissez-faire_ capitalism, parliamentary democracy and consumerism.' They see the presentation of the English language as international as a further feature of Anglophone dominance."
> 
> Media bias - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> I have yet to see a news agency/outlet that is not bias.
> 
> “The problem of journalism is simple. Journalists are rarely in a position to establish the truth of an issue themselves, since they didn’t’ witness it personally. They are entirely dependent on self-interested sources to supply their facts. Every part of the news-making process is defined by this relationship; everything is colored by this reality.” — Edward Jay Epstein,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, in effort to be clear, the Allen West article has been disqualified as news beginning with the title.
> 
> *Wow: Muslim beheads shopper in IKEA store; look what IKEA is doing in response*
> 
> For starters, there is no evidence that there was a beheading. Real news doesn't start off with a "*wow*".
> 
> A REAL news story only reports FACTS, without opinions, assumptions, characterizations, or emotions. That is what makes it NEWS, rather than a dramatic interpretation of news.
> 
> A *right-wing* biased report is "Yesterday just as innocent children were getting off their school bus, a Democrat exposed himself to the whole busload by setting himself on fire, thus burning all his clothes off right in front of them. I think this is just the logical conclusion of Liberal/Progressive values. Watch out -- the Liberals may set YOU on fire next!!"
> 
> A *left-wing* biased report says "In an apparent hate crime, a victim of the crassly wealthy bankers of Wall Street who illegally foreclosed on his home was burned at the stake in a public park yesterday by armed Tea Party thugs, bused in by The Koch Brothers and Rupert Murdoch. We will be covering tonight's candlelight vigil for the murdered man at 8 pm."
> 
> A* real news* reporter says "At 3 pm yesterday afternoon, a man in Times Square burst into flames in what is being called "spontaneous human combustion" by police. More information to come as the incident is investigated."
> 
> Any so-called news story that characterizes people in any way, such as "The Obamite re-invigoration ", or "dangerous" or "short-sighted" or " tyrannical" or any other term is not NEWS. Any so-called news story that puts any layer of approval or disapproval on the reporting of an incident is not NEWS, it is a dramatic performance. Even when covering stories of murder or rape or child abuse... actual NEWS does not use emotional terms about victims or abusive terms about suspects, because that is not in the realm of real NEWS. It only reflects the opinion that the news-reader is trying to project at you.
> 
> News is what happened. Bias is the spin put on it by celebrity performers who want to tell you what to think about what happened, tell you what emotion you should experience according to their perception, not your own.
> 
> Can I be any clearer than that?
> 
> The article from Reuters that was posted was actual news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What was reported  by Reuters was no different than what was Allen West article in fact West cited the Rueters article as a source.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You dont get to add onto a source with your opinion and expect intelligent people to consider your opinion credible. No where in the Reuters article does it say anyone was beheaded. You cant really be that stupid can you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have read your posts many times and they are laced with hate and bias. I would not expect you to look  at a source which may not have the information you wish to see and be objective. I have seen pictures that have been offered as proof of the beheadings which has prompted me to research the article and proposition further. In other words just because a corporate puppet like Reuters reports something it does not make it true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like a link to those pictures please.
Click to expand...

1. They are graphic and I will not post such material;

2. Even if they were not graphic I have a real problem doing you research for you.


----------



## Carla_Danger

Alex. said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well no it did not, as you can see there is a bias spin to Reuters
> 
> *"Anglophone bias in the world media*
> It has been observed that the world's principal suppliers of news, the news agencies, and the main buyers of news are Anglophone corporations and this gives an Anglophone bias to the selection and depiction of events. Anglophone definitions of what constitutes news are paramount; the news provided originates in Anglophone capitals and responds first to their own rich domestic markets.
> 
> Despite the plethora of news services, most news printed and broadcast throughout the world each day comes from only a few major agencies, the three largest of which are the Associated Press, Reuters and Agence France-Presse. Although these agencies are 'global' in the sense of their activities, they each retain significant associations with particular nations, namely France (AFP), the United States (AP) and the United Kingdom (Reuters).[59] Chambers and Tinckell suggest that the so-called global media are agents of Anglophone values which privilege norms of 'competitive individualism, _laissez-faire_ capitalism, parliamentary democracy and consumerism.' They see the presentation of the English language as international as a further feature of Anglophone dominance."
> 
> Media bias - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> I have yet to see a news agency/outlet that is not bias.
> 
> “The problem of journalism is simple. Journalists are rarely in a position to establish the truth of an issue themselves, since they didn’t’ witness it personally. They are entirely dependent on self-interested sources to supply their facts. Every part of the news-making process is defined by this relationship; everything is colored by this reality.” — Edward Jay Epstein,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, in effort to be clear, the Allen West article has been disqualified as news beginning with the title.
> 
> *Wow: Muslim beheads shopper in IKEA store; look what IKEA is doing in response*
> 
> For starters, there is no evidence that there was a beheading. Real news doesn't start off with a "*wow*".
> 
> A REAL news story only reports FACTS, without opinions, assumptions, characterizations, or emotions. That is what makes it NEWS, rather than a dramatic interpretation of news.
> 
> A *right-wing* biased report is "Yesterday just as innocent children were getting off their school bus, a Democrat exposed himself to the whole busload by setting himself on fire, thus burning all his clothes off right in front of them. I think this is just the logical conclusion of Liberal/Progressive values. Watch out -- the Liberals may set YOU on fire next!!"
> 
> A *left-wing* biased report says "In an apparent hate crime, a victim of the crassly wealthy bankers of Wall Street who illegally foreclosed on his home was burned at the stake in a public park yesterday by armed Tea Party thugs, bused in by The Koch Brothers and Rupert Murdoch. We will be covering tonight's candlelight vigil for the murdered man at 8 pm."
> 
> A* real news* reporter says "At 3 pm yesterday afternoon, a man in Times Square burst into flames in what is being called "spontaneous human combustion" by police. More information to come as the incident is investigated."
> 
> Any so-called news story that characterizes people in any way, such as "The Obamite re-invigoration ", or "dangerous" or "short-sighted" or " tyrannical" or any other term is not NEWS. Any so-called news story that puts any layer of approval or disapproval on the reporting of an incident is not NEWS, it is a dramatic performance. Even when covering stories of murder or rape or child abuse... actual NEWS does not use emotional terms about victims or abusive terms about suspects, because that is not in the realm of real NEWS. It only reflects the opinion that the news-reader is trying to project at you.
> 
> News is what happened. Bias is the spin put on it by celebrity performers who want to tell you what to think about what happened, tell you what emotion you should experience according to their perception, not your own.
> 
> Can I be any clearer than that?
> 
> The article from Reuters that was posted was actual news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What was reported  by Reuters was no different than what was Allen West article in fact West cited the Rueters article as a source.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You dont get to add onto a source with your opinion and expect intelligent people to consider your opinion credible. No where in the Reuters article does it say anyone was beheaded. You cant really be that stupid can you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Alex says the Allen West article cites Reuters, but it in fact does not.  It links to Breitbart.  Its sad that people are so ignorant on what real news is supposed to look like.
> 
> From Allen West.
> 
> *Yes, we really do want to protect those migrant communities from “dark forces in society” like IKEA who have on display $2 bud vases and $3 placemats and little yellow pencils EVERYWHERE that just compel people to do dastardly deeds. We certainly don’t want to upset them.
> 
> Let’s just pretend it all never happened, shall we? Seems like that’s exactly what Sweden is trying to do.*
> 
> Wow Muslim beheads shopper in IKEA store look what IKEA is doing in response - Allen B. West - AllenBWest.com
> 
> News only reports facts, without opinions, assumptions, characterizations, or emotions. That is what makes it NEWS!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> An little research does wonders Miss Danger
> 
> "Vastmanland police spokesman Per Agren said, as quoted by _Reuters_." As incorporated in Mr. West's piece.
Click to expand...




There is no link to Reuters in the Allen West article.  Breitbart, a completely different article linked to Reuters.


----------



## Carla_Danger

Alex. said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, in effort to be clear, the Allen West article has been disqualified as news beginning with the title.
> 
> *Wow: Muslim beheads shopper in IKEA store; look what IKEA is doing in response*
> 
> For starters, there is no evidence that there was a beheading. Real news doesn't start off with a "*wow*".
> 
> A REAL news story only reports FACTS, without opinions, assumptions, characterizations, or emotions. That is what makes it NEWS, rather than a dramatic interpretation of news.
> 
> A *right-wing* biased report is "Yesterday just as innocent children were getting off their school bus, a Democrat exposed himself to the whole busload by setting himself on fire, thus burning all his clothes off right in front of them. I think this is just the logical conclusion of Liberal/Progressive values. Watch out -- the Liberals may set YOU on fire next!!"
> 
> A *left-wing* biased report says "In an apparent hate crime, a victim of the crassly wealthy bankers of Wall Street who illegally foreclosed on his home was burned at the stake in a public park yesterday by armed Tea Party thugs, bused in by The Koch Brothers and Rupert Murdoch. We will be covering tonight's candlelight vigil for the murdered man at 8 pm."
> 
> A* real news* reporter says "At 3 pm yesterday afternoon, a man in Times Square burst into flames in what is being called "spontaneous human combustion" by police. More information to come as the incident is investigated."
> 
> Any so-called news story that characterizes people in any way, such as "The Obamite re-invigoration ", or "dangerous" or "short-sighted" or " tyrannical" or any other term is not NEWS. Any so-called news story that puts any layer of approval or disapproval on the reporting of an incident is not NEWS, it is a dramatic performance. Even when covering stories of murder or rape or child abuse... actual NEWS does not use emotional terms about victims or abusive terms about suspects, because that is not in the realm of real NEWS. It only reflects the opinion that the news-reader is trying to project at you.
> 
> News is what happened. Bias is the spin put on it by celebrity performers who want to tell you what to think about what happened, tell you what emotion you should experience according to their perception, not your own.
> 
> Can I be any clearer than that?
> 
> The article from Reuters that was posted was actual news.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What was reported  by Reuters was no different than what was Allen West article in fact West cited the Rueters article as a source.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You dont get to add onto a source with your opinion and expect intelligent people to consider your opinion credible. No where in the Reuters article does it say anyone was beheaded. You cant really be that stupid can you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have read your posts many times and they are laced with hate and bias. I would not expect you to look  at a source which may not have the information you wish to see and be objective. I have seen pictures that have been offered as proof of the beheadings which has prompted me to research the article and proposition further. In other words just because a corporate puppet like Reuters reports something it does not make it true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like a link to those pictures please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. They are graphic and I will not post such material;
> 
> 2. Even if they were not graphic I have a real problem doing you research for you.
Click to expand...


I don't blame you for being too embarrassed to reveal your sources.  Is it a blog or a tabloid?


----------



## Alex.

Carla_Danger said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, in effort to be clear, the Allen West article has been disqualified as news beginning with the title.
> 
> *Wow: Muslim beheads shopper in IKEA store; look what IKEA is doing in response*
> 
> For starters, there is no evidence that there was a beheading. Real news doesn't start off with a "*wow*".
> 
> A REAL news story only reports FACTS, without opinions, assumptions, characterizations, or emotions. That is what makes it NEWS, rather than a dramatic interpretation of news.
> 
> A *right-wing* biased report is "Yesterday just as innocent children were getting off their school bus, a Democrat exposed himself to the whole busload by setting himself on fire, thus burning all his clothes off right in front of them. I think this is just the logical conclusion of Liberal/Progressive values. Watch out -- the Liberals may set YOU on fire next!!"
> 
> A *left-wing* biased report says "In an apparent hate crime, a victim of the crassly wealthy bankers of Wall Street who illegally foreclosed on his home was burned at the stake in a public park yesterday by armed Tea Party thugs, bused in by The Koch Brothers and Rupert Murdoch. We will be covering tonight's candlelight vigil for the murdered man at 8 pm."
> 
> A* real news* reporter says "At 3 pm yesterday afternoon, a man in Times Square burst into flames in what is being called "spontaneous human combustion" by police. More information to come as the incident is investigated."
> 
> Any so-called news story that characterizes people in any way, such as "The Obamite re-invigoration ", or "dangerous" or "short-sighted" or " tyrannical" or any other term is not NEWS. Any so-called news story that puts any layer of approval or disapproval on the reporting of an incident is not NEWS, it is a dramatic performance. Even when covering stories of murder or rape or child abuse... actual NEWS does not use emotional terms about victims or abusive terms about suspects, because that is not in the realm of real NEWS. It only reflects the opinion that the news-reader is trying to project at you.
> 
> News is what happened. Bias is the spin put on it by celebrity performers who want to tell you what to think about what happened, tell you what emotion you should experience according to their perception, not your own.
> 
> Can I be any clearer than that?
> 
> The article from Reuters that was posted was actual news.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What was reported  by Reuters was no different than what was Allen West article in fact West cited the Rueters article as a source.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You dont get to add onto a source with your opinion and expect intelligent people to consider your opinion credible. No where in the Reuters article does it say anyone was beheaded. You cant really be that stupid can you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Alex says the Allen West article cites Reuters, but it in fact does not.  It links to Breitbart.  Its sad that people are so ignorant on what real news is supposed to look like.
> 
> From Allen West.
> 
> *Yes, we really do want to protect those migrant communities from “dark forces in society” like IKEA who have on display $2 bud vases and $3 placemats and little yellow pencils EVERYWHERE that just compel people to do dastardly deeds. We certainly don’t want to upset them.
> 
> Let’s just pretend it all never happened, shall we? Seems like that’s exactly what Sweden is trying to do.*
> 
> Wow Muslim beheads shopper in IKEA store look what IKEA is doing in response - Allen B. West - AllenBWest.com
> 
> News only reports facts, without opinions, assumptions, characterizations, or emotions. That is what makes it NEWS!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> An little research does wonders Miss Danger
> 
> "Vastmanland police spokesman Per Agren said, as quoted by _Reuters_." As incorporated in Mr. West's piece.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no link to Reuters in the Allen West article.  Breitbart, a completely different article linked to Reuters.
Click to expand...

Well Miss Danger in RL that is called "Incorporation  by Reference".


----------



## PK1

Carla_Danger said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, in effort to be clear, the Allen West article has been disqualified as news beginning with the title.
> 
> *Wow: Muslim beheads shopper in IKEA store; look what IKEA is doing in response*
> 
> For starters, there is no evidence that there was a beheading. Real news doesn't start off with a "*wow*".
> 
> A REAL news story only reports FACTS, without opinions, assumptions, characterizations, or emotions. That is what makes it NEWS, rather than a dramatic interpretation of news.
> 
> A *right-wing* biased report is "Yesterday just as innocent children were getting off their school bus, a Democrat exposed himself to the whole busload by setting himself on fire, thus burning all his clothes off right in front of them. I think this is just the logical conclusion of Liberal/Progressive values. Watch out -- the Liberals may set YOU on fire next!!"
> 
> A *left-wing* biased report says "In an apparent hate crime, a victim of the crassly wealthy bankers of Wall Street who illegally foreclosed on his home was burned at the stake in a public park yesterday by armed Tea Party thugs, bused in by The Koch Brothers and Rupert Murdoch. We will be covering tonight's candlelight vigil for the murdered man at 8 pm."
> 
> A* real news* reporter says "At 3 pm yesterday afternoon, a man in Times Square burst into flames in what is being called "spontaneous human combustion" by police. More information to come as the incident is investigated."
> 
> Any so-called news story that characterizes people in any way, such as "The Obamite re-invigoration ", or "dangerous" or "short-sighted" or " tyrannical" or any other term is not NEWS. Any so-called news story that puts any layer of approval or disapproval on the reporting of an incident is not NEWS, it is a dramatic performance. Even when covering stories of murder or rape or child abuse... actual NEWS does not use emotional terms about victims or abusive terms about suspects, because that is not in the realm of real NEWS. It only reflects the opinion that the news-reader is trying to project at you.
> 
> News is what happened. Bias is the spin put on it by celebrity performers who want to tell you what to think about what happened, tell you what emotion you should experience according to their perception, not your own.
> 
> Can I be any clearer than that?
> 
> The article from Reuters that was posted was actual news.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What was reported  by Reuters was no different than what was Allen West article in fact West cited the Rueters article as a source.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You dont get to add onto a source with your opinion and expect intelligent people to consider your opinion credible. No where in the Reuters article does it say anyone was beheaded. You cant really be that stupid can you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Alex says the Allen West article cites Reuters, but it in fact does not.  It links to Breitbart.  Its sad that people are so ignorant on what real news is supposed to look like.
> 
> From Allen West.
> 
> *Yes, we really do want to protect those migrant communities from “dark forces in society” like IKEA who have on display $2 bud vases and $3 placemats and little yellow pencils EVERYWHERE that just compel people to do dastardly deeds. We certainly don’t want to upset them.
> 
> Let’s just pretend it all never happened, shall we? Seems like that’s exactly what Sweden is trying to do.*
> 
> Wow Muslim beheads shopper in IKEA store look what IKEA is doing in response - Allen B. West - AllenBWest.com
> 
> News only reports facts, without opinions, assumptions, characterizations, or emotions. That is what makes it NEWS!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> An little research does wonders Miss Danger
> 
> "Vastmanland police spokesman Per Agren said, as quoted by _Reuters_." As incorporated in Mr. West's piece.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no link to Reuters in the Allen West article.  Breitbart, a completely different article linked to Reuters.
Click to expand...


---
You are correct, there is no Reuters link in the "Wow" chop piece, but there was a real News link to UK's Sunday Express:

Ikea stabbing Main suspect of double murder attack was soon to be deported World News Daily Express


----------



## Asclepias

Alex. said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll settle for news without a biased spin.  How's that?
> 
> Here's an example from the ridiculous Allen West website.
> 
> _*The United States is not the only Western “civilized” nation suffering from an acute case of PC delusion.*_
> 
> Wow Muslim beheads shopper in IKEA store look what IKEA is doing in response - Allen B. West - AllenBWest.com
> 
> Hell, you can't even get past the first sentence without biased spin.  I don't know about you, but I don't like being told how to feel about the news I'm reading. And I don't give a shit about the authors opinion.  I'd rather read the news and form my own opinion.
> 
> Now here's what real news looks like.
> 
> *A man and a woman were killed and a third injured in a knife attack at an IKEA store in the Swedish city of Vasteras on Monday and two suspects were arrested, police said.
> 
> One of the suspects was apprehended at the scene and the second, who was seriously injured, was picked up at a hospital a few hours later, commanding police officer Per Agren said at a press conference. How he was injured was not clear.
> *
> UPDATE 3-Two killed in knife attack at IKEA in Sweden two arrested Reuters
> 
> 
> Hope that helped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well no it did not, as you can see there is a bias spin to Reuters
> 
> *"Anglophone bias in the world media*
> It has been observed that the world's principal suppliers of news, the news agencies, and the main buyers of news are Anglophone corporations and this gives an Anglophone bias to the selection and depiction of events. Anglophone definitions of what constitutes news are paramount; the news provided originates in Anglophone capitals and responds first to their own rich domestic markets.
> 
> Despite the plethora of news services, most news printed and broadcast throughout the world each day comes from only a few major agencies, the three largest of which are the Associated Press, Reuters and Agence France-Presse. Although these agencies are 'global' in the sense of their activities, they each retain significant associations with particular nations, namely France (AFP), the United States (AP) and the United Kingdom (Reuters).[59] Chambers and Tinckell suggest that the so-called global media are agents of Anglophone values which privilege norms of 'competitive individualism, _laissez-faire_ capitalism, parliamentary democracy and consumerism.' They see the presentation of the English language as international as a further feature of Anglophone dominance."
> 
> Media bias - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> I have yet to see a news agency/outlet that is not bias.
> 
> “The problem of journalism is simple. Journalists are rarely in a position to establish the truth of an issue themselves, since they didn’t’ witness it personally. They are entirely dependent on self-interested sources to supply their facts. Every part of the news-making process is defined by this relationship; everything is colored by this reality.” — Edward Jay Epstein,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, in effort to be clear, the Allen West article has been disqualified as news beginning with the title.
> 
> *Wow: Muslim beheads shopper in IKEA store; look what IKEA is doing in response*
> 
> For starters, there is no evidence that there was a beheading. Real news doesn't start off with a "*wow*".
> 
> A REAL news story only reports FACTS, without opinions, assumptions, characterizations, or emotions. That is what makes it NEWS, rather than a dramatic interpretation of news.
> 
> A *right-wing* biased report is "Yesterday just as innocent children were getting off their school bus, a Democrat exposed himself to the whole busload by setting himself on fire, thus burning all his clothes off right in front of them. I think this is just the logical conclusion of Liberal/Progressive values. Watch out -- the Liberals may set YOU on fire next!!"
> 
> A *left-wing* biased report says "In an apparent hate crime, a victim of the crassly wealthy bankers of Wall Street who illegally foreclosed on his home was burned at the stake in a public park yesterday by armed Tea Party thugs, bused in by The Koch Brothers and Rupert Murdoch. We will be covering tonight's candlelight vigil for the murdered man at 8 pm."
> 
> A* real news* reporter says "At 3 pm yesterday afternoon, a man in Times Square burst into flames in what is being called "spontaneous human combustion" by police. More information to come as the incident is investigated."
> 
> Any so-called news story that characterizes people in any way, such as "The Obamite re-invigoration ", or "dangerous" or "short-sighted" or " tyrannical" or any other term is not NEWS. Any so-called news story that puts any layer of approval or disapproval on the reporting of an incident is not NEWS, it is a dramatic performance. Even when covering stories of murder or rape or child abuse... actual NEWS does not use emotional terms about victims or abusive terms about suspects, because that is not in the realm of real NEWS. It only reflects the opinion that the news-reader is trying to project at you.
> 
> News is what happened. Bias is the spin put on it by celebrity performers who want to tell you what to think about what happened, tell you what emotion you should experience according to their perception, not your own.
> 
> Can I be any clearer than that?
> 
> The article from Reuters that was posted was actual news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What was reported  by Reuters was no different than what was Allen West article in fact West cited the Rueters article as a source.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You dont get to add onto a source with your opinion and expect intelligent people to consider your opinion credible. No where in the Reuters article does it say anyone was beheaded. You cant really be that stupid can you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have read your posts many times and they are laced with hate and bias. I would not expect you to look  at a source which may not have the information you wish to see and be objective. I have seen pictures that have been offered as proof of the beheadings which has prompted me to research the article and proposition further. In other words just because a corporate puppet like Reuters reports something it does not make it true.
Click to expand...

Yet you said West used it in his article which would make his article untrue then? I think you are confusing yourself son. Go outside and play.


----------



## Carla_Danger

Alex. said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> What was reported  by Reuters was no different than what was Allen West article in fact West cited the Rueters article as a source.
> 
> 
> 
> You dont get to add onto a source with your opinion and expect intelligent people to consider your opinion credible. No where in the Reuters article does it say anyone was beheaded. You cant really be that stupid can you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Alex says the Allen West article cites Reuters, but it in fact does not.  It links to Breitbart.  Its sad that people are so ignorant on what real news is supposed to look like.
> 
> From Allen West.
> 
> *Yes, we really do want to protect those migrant communities from “dark forces in society” like IKEA who have on display $2 bud vases and $3 placemats and little yellow pencils EVERYWHERE that just compel people to do dastardly deeds. We certainly don’t want to upset them.
> 
> Let’s just pretend it all never happened, shall we? Seems like that’s exactly what Sweden is trying to do.*
> 
> Wow Muslim beheads shopper in IKEA store look what IKEA is doing in response - Allen B. West - AllenBWest.com
> 
> News only reports facts, without opinions, assumptions, characterizations, or emotions. That is what makes it NEWS!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> An little research does wonders Miss Danger
> 
> "Vastmanland police spokesman Per Agren said, as quoted by _Reuters_." As incorporated in Mr. West's piece.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no link to Reuters in the Allen West article.  Breitbart, a completely different article linked to Reuters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well Miss Danger in RL that is called "Incorporation  by Reference".
Click to expand...




I'm sure it was by accident.  Anyhoot, the article by Reuters says nothing about a beheading.  It provides known details of the stabbings, without biased opinions, or ridiculous red herring arguments, such as...

*Whether IKEA will now seek to take rolling pins and cast-iron frying pans off the shelves on the strength of this data is presently unknown.*


----------



## PK1

Alex. said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, in effort to be clear, the Allen West article has been disqualified as news beginning with the title.
> 
> *Wow: Muslim beheads shopper in IKEA store; look what IKEA is doing in response*
> 
> For starters, there is no evidence that there was a beheading. Real news doesn't start off with a "*wow*".
> 
> A REAL news story only reports FACTS, without opinions, assumptions, characterizations, or emotions. That is what makes it NEWS, rather than a dramatic interpretation of news.
> 
> A *right-wing* biased report is "Yesterday just as innocent children were getting off their school bus, a Democrat exposed himself to the whole busload by setting himself on fire, thus burning all his clothes off right in front of them. I think this is just the logical conclusion of Liberal/Progressive values. Watch out -- the Liberals may set YOU on fire next!!"
> 
> A *left-wing* biased report says "In an apparent hate crime, a victim of the crassly wealthy bankers of Wall Street who illegally foreclosed on his home was burned at the stake in a public park yesterday by armed Tea Party thugs, bused in by The Koch Brothers and Rupert Murdoch. We will be covering tonight's candlelight vigil for the murdered man at 8 pm."
> 
> A* real news* reporter says "At 3 pm yesterday afternoon, a man in Times Square burst into flames in what is being called "spontaneous human combustion" by police. More information to come as the incident is investigated."
> 
> Any so-called news story that characterizes people in any way, such as "The Obamite re-invigoration ", or "dangerous" or "short-sighted" or " tyrannical" or any other term is not NEWS. Any so-called news story that puts any layer of approval or disapproval on the reporting of an incident is not NEWS, it is a dramatic performance. Even when covering stories of murder or rape or child abuse... actual NEWS does not use emotional terms about victims or abusive terms about suspects, because that is not in the realm of real NEWS. It only reflects the opinion that the news-reader is trying to project at you.
> 
> News is what happened. Bias is the spin put on it by celebrity performers who want to tell you what to think about what happened, tell you what emotion you should experience according to their perception, not your own.
> 
> Can I be any clearer than that?
> 
> The article from Reuters that was posted was actual news.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What was reported  by Reuters was no different than what was Allen West article in fact West cited the Rueters article as a source.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You dont get to add onto a source with your opinion and expect intelligent people to consider your opinion credible. No where in the Reuters article does it say anyone was beheaded. You cant really be that stupid can you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have read your posts many times and they are laced with hate and bias. I would not expect you to look  at a source which may not have the information you wish to see and be objective. I have seen pictures that have been offered as proof of the beheadings which has prompted me to research the article and proposition further. In other words just because a corporate puppet like Reuters reports something it does not make it true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like a link to those pictures please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. They are graphic and I will not post such material;
> 
> 2. Even if they were not graphic I have a real problem doing you research for you.
Click to expand...


---
Come on Alex, we are not children. You do not need to post actual 
photos here, but a *link* to your supporting evidence would assist your integrity.


----------



## Asclepias

Alex. said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well no it did not, as you can see there is a bias spin to Reuters
> 
> *"Anglophone bias in the world media*
> It has been observed that the world's principal suppliers of news, the news agencies, and the main buyers of news are Anglophone corporations and this gives an Anglophone bias to the selection and depiction of events. Anglophone definitions of what constitutes news are paramount; the news provided originates in Anglophone capitals and responds first to their own rich domestic markets.
> 
> Despite the plethora of news services, most news printed and broadcast throughout the world each day comes from only a few major agencies, the three largest of which are the Associated Press, Reuters and Agence France-Presse. Although these agencies are 'global' in the sense of their activities, they each retain significant associations with particular nations, namely France (AFP), the United States (AP) and the United Kingdom (Reuters).[59] Chambers and Tinckell suggest that the so-called global media are agents of Anglophone values which privilege norms of 'competitive individualism, _laissez-faire_ capitalism, parliamentary democracy and consumerism.' They see the presentation of the English language as international as a further feature of Anglophone dominance."
> 
> Media bias - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> I have yet to see a news agency/outlet that is not bias.
> 
> “The problem of journalism is simple. Journalists are rarely in a position to establish the truth of an issue themselves, since they didn’t’ witness it personally. They are entirely dependent on self-interested sources to supply their facts. Every part of the news-making process is defined by this relationship; everything is colored by this reality.” — Edward Jay Epstein,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, in effort to be clear, the Allen West article has been disqualified as news beginning with the title.
> 
> *Wow: Muslim beheads shopper in IKEA store; look what IKEA is doing in response*
> 
> For starters, there is no evidence that there was a beheading. Real news doesn't start off with a "*wow*".
> 
> A REAL news story only reports FACTS, without opinions, assumptions, characterizations, or emotions. That is what makes it NEWS, rather than a dramatic interpretation of news.
> 
> A *right-wing* biased report is "Yesterday just as innocent children were getting off their school bus, a Democrat exposed himself to the whole busload by setting himself on fire, thus burning all his clothes off right in front of them. I think this is just the logical conclusion of Liberal/Progressive values. Watch out -- the Liberals may set YOU on fire next!!"
> 
> A *left-wing* biased report says "In an apparent hate crime, a victim of the crassly wealthy bankers of Wall Street who illegally foreclosed on his home was burned at the stake in a public park yesterday by armed Tea Party thugs, bused in by The Koch Brothers and Rupert Murdoch. We will be covering tonight's candlelight vigil for the murdered man at 8 pm."
> 
> A* real news* reporter says "At 3 pm yesterday afternoon, a man in Times Square burst into flames in what is being called "spontaneous human combustion" by police. More information to come as the incident is investigated."
> 
> Any so-called news story that characterizes people in any way, such as "The Obamite re-invigoration ", or "dangerous" or "short-sighted" or " tyrannical" or any other term is not NEWS. Any so-called news story that puts any layer of approval or disapproval on the reporting of an incident is not NEWS, it is a dramatic performance. Even when covering stories of murder or rape or child abuse... actual NEWS does not use emotional terms about victims or abusive terms about suspects, because that is not in the realm of real NEWS. It only reflects the opinion that the news-reader is trying to project at you.
> 
> News is what happened. Bias is the spin put on it by celebrity performers who want to tell you what to think about what happened, tell you what emotion you should experience according to their perception, not your own.
> 
> Can I be any clearer than that?
> 
> The article from Reuters that was posted was actual news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What was reported  by Reuters was no different than what was Allen West article in fact West cited the Rueters article as a source.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You dont get to add onto a source with your opinion and expect intelligent people to consider your opinion credible. No where in the Reuters article does it say anyone was beheaded. You cant really be that stupid can you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Alex says the Allen West article cites Reuters, but it in fact does not.  It links to Breitbart.  Its sad that people are so ignorant on what real news is supposed to look like.
> 
> From Allen West.
> 
> *Yes, we really do want to protect those migrant communities from “dark forces in society” like IKEA who have on display $2 bud vases and $3 placemats and little yellow pencils EVERYWHERE that just compel people to do dastardly deeds. We certainly don’t want to upset them.
> 
> Let’s just pretend it all never happened, shall we? Seems like that’s exactly what Sweden is trying to do.*
> 
> Wow Muslim beheads shopper in IKEA store look what IKEA is doing in response - Allen B. West - AllenBWest.com
> 
> News only reports facts, without opinions, assumptions, characterizations, or emotions. That is what makes it NEWS!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> An little research does wonders Miss Danger
> 
> "Vastmanland police spokesman Per Agren said, as quoted by _Reuters_." As incorporated in Mr. West's piece.
Click to expand...

From your link dummy.

"A man and a woman were killed in a *knife attack* at an IKEA store in the city of Vasteras on Monday."

Nothing mentioned about beheading. Tell West to stop being a drama queen and I would advise you to take the same advice.


----------



## Carla_Danger

PK1 said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> What was reported  by Reuters was no different than what was Allen West article in fact West cited the Rueters article as a source.
> 
> 
> 
> You dont get to add onto a source with your opinion and expect intelligent people to consider your opinion credible. No where in the Reuters article does it say anyone was beheaded. You cant really be that stupid can you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Alex says the Allen West article cites Reuters, but it in fact does not.  It links to Breitbart.  Its sad that people are so ignorant on what real news is supposed to look like.
> 
> From Allen West.
> 
> *Yes, we really do want to protect those migrant communities from “dark forces in society” like IKEA who have on display $2 bud vases and $3 placemats and little yellow pencils EVERYWHERE that just compel people to do dastardly deeds. We certainly don’t want to upset them.
> 
> Let’s just pretend it all never happened, shall we? Seems like that’s exactly what Sweden is trying to do.*
> 
> Wow Muslim beheads shopper in IKEA store look what IKEA is doing in response - Allen B. West - AllenBWest.com
> 
> News only reports facts, without opinions, assumptions, characterizations, or emotions. That is what makes it NEWS!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> An little research does wonders Miss Danger
> 
> "Vastmanland police spokesman Per Agren said, as quoted by _Reuters_." As incorporated in Mr. West's piece.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no link to Reuters in the Allen West article.  Breitbart, a completely different article linked to Reuters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ---
> You are correct, there is no link in the "Wow" chop piece, but there was a real News link to UK's Sunday Express:
> 
> Ikea stabbing Main suspect of double murder attack was soon to be deported World News Daily Express
Click to expand...





And that link actually IS reporting the news.  Still, no report on any beheading.  lol


----------



## Asclepias

PK1 said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> What was reported  by Reuters was no different than what was Allen West article in fact West cited the Rueters article as a source.
> 
> 
> 
> You dont get to add onto a source with your opinion and expect intelligent people to consider your opinion credible. No where in the Reuters article does it say anyone was beheaded. You cant really be that stupid can you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have read your posts many times and they are laced with hate and bias. I would not expect you to look  at a source which may not have the information you wish to see and be objective. I have seen pictures that have been offered as proof of the beheadings which has prompted me to research the article and proposition further. In other words just because a corporate puppet like Reuters reports something it does not make it true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like a link to those pictures please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. They are graphic and I will not post such material;
> 
> 2. Even if they were not graphic I have a real problem doing you research for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ---
> Come on Alex, we are not children. You do not need to post actual
> photos here, but a *link* to your supporting evidence would assist your integrity.
Click to expand...

He is embarrassed to admit he got played or was lying.


----------



## Carla_Danger

Lets see if Alex can find any other photo besides this...








LOL!


----------



## PK1

Carla_Danger said:


> Lets see if Alex can find any other photo besides this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!



---
Did he mention the source for that lousy photo?
Obviously, it was not reputable.


----------



## Carla_Danger

PK1 said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lets see if Alex can find any other photo besides this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---
> Did he mention the source for that lousy photo?
> Obviously, it was not reputable.
Click to expand...




I think Alex pulled a cut n run.  lol

That photo is the only one I found, and it's from Bare Naked Islam.  It's not graphic, you can't even tell what it is.


----------



## Alex.

Asclepias said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, in effort to be clear, the Allen West article has been disqualified as news beginning with the title.
> 
> *Wow: Muslim beheads shopper in IKEA store; look what IKEA is doing in response*
> 
> For starters, there is no evidence that there was a beheading. Real news doesn't start off with a "*wow*".
> 
> A REAL news story only reports FACTS, without opinions, assumptions, characterizations, or emotions. That is what makes it NEWS, rather than a dramatic interpretation of news.
> 
> A *right-wing* biased report is "Yesterday just as innocent children were getting off their school bus, a Democrat exposed himself to the whole busload by setting himself on fire, thus burning all his clothes off right in front of them. I think this is just the logical conclusion of Liberal/Progressive values. Watch out -- the Liberals may set YOU on fire next!!"
> 
> A *left-wing* biased report says "In an apparent hate crime, a victim of the crassly wealthy bankers of Wall Street who illegally foreclosed on his home was burned at the stake in a public park yesterday by armed Tea Party thugs, bused in by The Koch Brothers and Rupert Murdoch. We will be covering tonight's candlelight vigil for the murdered man at 8 pm."
> 
> A* real news* reporter says "At 3 pm yesterday afternoon, a man in Times Square burst into flames in what is being called "spontaneous human combustion" by police. More information to come as the incident is investigated."
> 
> Any so-called news story that characterizes people in any way, such as "The Obamite re-invigoration ", or "dangerous" or "short-sighted" or " tyrannical" or any other term is not NEWS. Any so-called news story that puts any layer of approval or disapproval on the reporting of an incident is not NEWS, it is a dramatic performance. Even when covering stories of murder or rape or child abuse... actual NEWS does not use emotional terms about victims or abusive terms about suspects, because that is not in the realm of real NEWS. It only reflects the opinion that the news-reader is trying to project at you.
> 
> News is what happened. Bias is the spin put on it by celebrity performers who want to tell you what to think about what happened, tell you what emotion you should experience according to their perception, not your own.
> 
> Can I be any clearer than that?
> 
> The article from Reuters that was posted was actual news.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What was reported  by Reuters was no different than what was Allen West article in fact West cited the Rueters article as a source.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You dont get to add onto a source with your opinion and expect intelligent people to consider your opinion credible. No where in the Reuters article does it say anyone was beheaded. You cant really be that stupid can you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Alex says the Allen West article cites Reuters, but it in fact does not.  It links to Breitbart.  Its sad that people are so ignorant on what real news is supposed to look like.
> 
> From Allen West.
> 
> *Yes, we really do want to protect those migrant communities from “dark forces in society” like IKEA who have on display $2 bud vases and $3 placemats and little yellow pencils EVERYWHERE that just compel people to do dastardly deeds. We certainly don’t want to upset them.
> 
> Let’s just pretend it all never happened, shall we? Seems like that’s exactly what Sweden is trying to do.*
> 
> Wow Muslim beheads shopper in IKEA store look what IKEA is doing in response - Allen B. West - AllenBWest.com
> 
> News only reports facts, without opinions, assumptions, characterizations, or emotions. That is what makes it NEWS!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> An little research does wonders Miss Danger
> 
> "Vastmanland police spokesman Per Agren said, as quoted by _Reuters_." As incorporated in Mr. West's piece.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From your link dummy.
> 
> "A man and a woman were killed in a *knife attack* at an IKEA store in the city of Vasteras on Monday."
> 
> Nothing mentioned about beheading. Tell West to stop being a drama queen and I would advise you to take the same advice.
Click to expand...

Asclepias: "dummy"

sez the man who calls himself asslips.

Read my post in that clown boy and stop putting words in my mouth.


----------



## Alex.

Carla_Danger said:


> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lets see if Alex can find any other photo besides this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---
> Did he mention the source for that lousy photo?
> Obviously, it was not reputable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Alex pulled a cut n run.  lol
> 
> That photo is the only one I found, and it's from Bare Naked Islam.  It's not graphic, you can't even tell what it is.
Click to expand...

No Miss Danger I am doing something in RL. I have seen other photos.


----------



## Carla_Danger

Alex. said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lets see if Alex can find any other photo besides this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---
> Did he mention the source for that lousy photo?
> Obviously, it was not reputable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Alex pulled a cut n run.  lol
> 
> That photo is the only one I found, and it's from Bare Naked Islam.  It's not graphic, you can't even tell what it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No Miss Danger I am doing something in RL. I have seen other photos.
Click to expand...




You're just too embarrassed to provide a link from the blog or tabloid, I know and completely understand.

You've got nothing.


----------



## daws101

Steinlight said:


> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shit happens. There are bad people in this world.  They did lock up Peter Mangs, a Swedish gunman, so that's good.
> 
> 
> 
> It is just dumb statement after dumb statement with you. Your response to serious crime like murder being brought in by immigrants who shouldn't be there to begin with is "shit happens". You have zero credibility and have exposed yourself as not a serious person I am sorry to tell you.
> 
> The response is to stop the immigration from those countries bringing in murderers, rapists, and other criminals. Sweden does not need mass immigration and it is so clearly a net negative in many ways. That is the solution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have any say in Sweden's immigration laws and neither do you.  Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you don't have a say(whatever that means, this isn't a parliamentary debtate, this is a discussion on current events), than stop commenting and shut up with your simplistic and idiotic statements like "shit happens, hur dur".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ---
> I agree; this thread appears to be a discussion about current events, but some people are not sticking to the *facts*.
> The fact is that *one* upset Eritrean immigrant out of *18,000* in Sweden went bonkers.
> 
> Shit like that happens in the US and other countries too. Shit happens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unfortunately it does happen far to often. But that can be stopped by not letting these people in to begin with. So the murder is totally avoidable and the result of left wing open immigration policy from incredibly third world places like Eritrea.
> 
> Crime has exploded in Sweden due to Muslim immigration. This is a face that cannot be denied or debated. And it could have been avoided by not letting them in to begin with.
Click to expand...

does any one here read Swedish?
 for all we know that could be the farm report.


----------



## daws101

PK1 said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> What was reported  by Reuters was no different than what was Allen West article in fact West cited the Rueters article as a source.
> 
> 
> 
> You dont get to add onto a source with your opinion and expect intelligent people to consider your opinion credible. No where in the Reuters article does it say anyone was beheaded. You cant really be that stupid can you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have read your posts many times and they are laced with hate and bias. I would not expect you to look  at a source which may not have the information you wish to see and be objective. I have seen pictures that have been offered as proof of the beheadings which has prompted me to research the article and proposition further. In other words just because a corporate puppet like Reuters reports something it does not make it true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like a link to those pictures please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. They are graphic and I will not post such material;
> 
> 2. Even if they were not graphic I have a real problem doing you research for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ---
> Come on Alex, we are not children. You do not need to post actual
> photos here, but a *link* to your supporting evidence would assist your integrity.
Click to expand...

besides can any of you by eye only spot a photo shopped image?


----------



## daws101

Carla_Danger said:


> Lets see if Alex can find any other photo besides this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!


is it  just me or is the photo conveniently bad ,you know like ufo and ghost photos?


----------



## Carla_Danger

daws101 said:


> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You dont get to add onto a source with your opinion and expect intelligent people to consider your opinion credible. No where in the Reuters article does it say anyone was beheaded. You cant really be that stupid can you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have read your posts many times and they are laced with hate and bias. I would not expect you to look  at a source which may not have the information you wish to see and be objective. I have seen pictures that have been offered as proof of the beheadings which has prompted me to research the article and proposition further. In other words just because a corporate puppet like Reuters reports something it does not make it true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like a link to those pictures please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. They are graphic and I will not post such material;
> 
> 2. Even if they were not graphic I have a real problem doing you research for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ---
> Come on Alex, we are not children. You do not need to post actual
> photos here, but a *link* to your supporting evidence would assist your integrity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> besides can any of you by eye only spot a photo shopped image?
Click to expand...




I can tell that my wedding photo with George Clooney is photo shopped.  lol


----------



## daws101

Carla_Danger said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have read your posts many times and they are laced with hate and bias. I would not expect you to look  at a source which may not have the information you wish to see and be objective. I have seen pictures that have been offered as proof of the beheadings which has prompted me to research the article and proposition further. In other words just because a corporate puppet like Reuters reports something it does not make it true.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like a link to those pictures please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. They are graphic and I will not post such material;
> 
> 2. Even if they were not graphic I have a real problem doing you research for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ---
> Come on Alex, we are not children. You do not need to post actual
> photos here, but a *link* to your supporting evidence would assist your integrity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> besides can any of you by eye only spot a photo shopped image?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can tell that my wedding photo with George Clooney is photo shopped.  lol
Click to expand...

I have one with Stephan Spielberg  that isn't ,but lots of people swear it is.


----------



## Alex.

Carla_Danger said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lets see if Alex can find any other photo besides this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---
> Did he mention the source for that lousy photo?
> Obviously, it was not reputable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Alex pulled a cut n run.  lol
> 
> That photo is the only one I found, and it's from Bare Naked Islam.  It's not graphic, you can't even tell what it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No Miss Danger I am doing something in RL. I have seen other photos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're just too embarrassed to provide a link from the blog or tabloid, I know and completely understand.
> 
> You've got nothing.
Click to expand...

Are you 5 years old or  just lazy?


Do your own research


----------



## daws101

Alex. said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lets see if Alex can find any other photo besides this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---
> Did he mention the source for that lousy photo?
> Obviously, it was not reputable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Alex pulled a cut n run.  lol
> 
> That photo is the only one I found, and it's from Bare Naked Islam.  It's not graphic, you can't even tell what it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No Miss Danger I am doing something in RL. I have seen other photos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're just too embarrassed to provide a link from the blog or tabloid, I know and completely understand.
> 
> You've got nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you 5 years old or  just lazy?
> 
> 
> Do your own research
Click to expand...

admit it, the photo shows nothing it might as well be a Rorschach test.


----------



## Asclepias

Alex. said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> What was reported  by Reuters was no different than what was Allen West article in fact West cited the Rueters article as a source.
> 
> 
> 
> You dont get to add onto a source with your opinion and expect intelligent people to consider your opinion credible. No where in the Reuters article does it say anyone was beheaded. You cant really be that stupid can you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Alex says the Allen West article cites Reuters, but it in fact does not.  It links to Breitbart.  Its sad that people are so ignorant on what real news is supposed to look like.
> 
> From Allen West.
> 
> *Yes, we really do want to protect those migrant communities from “dark forces in society” like IKEA who have on display $2 bud vases and $3 placemats and little yellow pencils EVERYWHERE that just compel people to do dastardly deeds. We certainly don’t want to upset them.
> 
> Let’s just pretend it all never happened, shall we? Seems like that’s exactly what Sweden is trying to do.*
> 
> Wow Muslim beheads shopper in IKEA store look what IKEA is doing in response - Allen B. West - AllenBWest.com
> 
> News only reports facts, without opinions, assumptions, characterizations, or emotions. That is what makes it NEWS!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> An little research does wonders Miss Danger
> 
> "Vastmanland police spokesman Per Agren said, as quoted by _Reuters_." As incorporated in Mr. West's piece.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From your link dummy.
> 
> "A man and a woman were killed in a *knife attack* at an IKEA store in the city of Vasteras on Monday."
> 
> Nothing mentioned about beheading. Tell West to stop being a drama queen and I would advise you to take the same advice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Asclepias: "dummy"
> 
> sez the man who calls himself asslips.
> 
> Read my post in that clown boy and stop putting words in my mouth.
Click to expand...

I dont call myself that. Emotionally traumatized posters use that as a deflection when they get caught lying. So dummy? How did you manage claim that the link mentioned beheading when it didnt? Its ok if you offer another deflection but by now its got to be pretty embarrassing you have absolutely nothing but word. Your word is not worth much so you have to do better. Do you overstand?


----------



## Asclepias

Alex. said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lets see if Alex can find any other photo besides this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---
> Did he mention the source for that lousy photo?
> Obviously, it was not reputable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Alex pulled a cut n run.  lol
> 
> That photo is the only one I found, and it's from Bare Naked Islam.  It's not graphic, you can't even tell what it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No Miss Danger I am doing something in RL. I have seen other photos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're just too embarrassed to provide a link from the blog or tabloid, I know and completely understand.
> 
> You've got nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you 5 years old or  just lazy?
> 
> 
> Do your own research
Click to expand...

Everyone's researched and no one, not even one person, has supplied a link to the "beheading". Like a slow 2yr child you hold on to this farce. Can I ask how a mouse marker came to be on your photo? This site is for looney bins. No wonder you fell for it. 
Vlad Tepes Objects in history may be closer than they appear Eeyore for Vlad


----------



## Alex.

Asclepias said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ---
> Did he mention the source for that lousy photo?
> Obviously, it was not reputable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Alex pulled a cut n run.  lol
> 
> That photo is the only one I found, and it's from Bare Naked Islam.  It's not graphic, you can't even tell what it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No Miss Danger I am doing something in RL. I have seen other photos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're just too embarrassed to provide a link from the blog or tabloid, I know and completely understand.
> 
> You've got nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you 5 years old or  just lazy?
> 
> 
> Do your own research
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone's researched and no one, not even one person, has supplied a link to the "beheading". Like a slow 2yr child you hold on to this farce. Can I ask how a mouse marker came to be on your photo? This site is for looney bins. No wonder you fell for it.
> Vlad Tepes Objects in history may be closer than they appear Eeyore for Vlad
Click to expand...

You have not read my posts. You are a living example that stupid just cannot be fixed.


----------



## Asclepias

Alex. said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Alex pulled a cut n run.  lol
> 
> That photo is the only one I found, and it's from Bare Naked Islam.  It's not graphic, you can't even tell what it is.
> 
> 
> 
> No Miss Danger I am doing something in RL. I have seen other photos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're just too embarrassed to provide a link from the blog or tabloid, I know and completely understand.
> 
> You've got nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you 5 years old or  just lazy?
> 
> 
> Do your own research
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone's researched and no one, not even one person, has supplied a link to the "beheading". Like a slow 2yr child you hold on to this farce. Can I ask how a mouse marker came to be on your photo? This site is for looney bins. No wonder you fell for it.
> Vlad Tepes Objects in history may be closer than they appear Eeyore for Vlad
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have not read my posts. You are a living example that stupid just cannot be fixed.
Click to expand...

Actually I did read enough of your posts to make me laugh. Youre probably the dumbest mfker on this board and thats saying alot.


----------



## daws101

Asclepias said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> No Miss Danger I am doing something in RL. I have seen other photos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're just too embarrassed to provide a link from the blog or tabloid, I know and completely understand.
> 
> You've got nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you 5 years old or  just lazy?
> 
> 
> Do your own research
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone's researched and no one, not even one person, has supplied a link to the "beheading". Like a slow 2yr child you hold on to this farce. Can I ask how a mouse marker came to be on your photo? This site is for looney bins. No wonder you fell for it.
> Vlad Tepes Objects in history may be closer than they appear Eeyore for Vlad
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have not read my posts. You are a living example that stupid just cannot be fixed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually I did read enough of your posts to make me laugh. Youre probably the dumbest mfker on this board and thats saying alot.
Click to expand...

He's in the top 100 .


----------



## Carla_Danger

Alex. said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lets see if Alex can find any other photo besides this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---
> Did he mention the source for that lousy photo?
> Obviously, it was not reputable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Alex pulled a cut n run.  lol
> 
> That photo is the only one I found, and it's from Bare Naked Islam.  It's not graphic, you can't even tell what it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No Miss Danger I am doing something in RL. I have seen other photos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're just too embarrassed to provide a link from the blog or tabloid, I know and completely understand.
> 
> You've got nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you 5 years old or  just lazy?
> 
> 
> Do your own research
Click to expand...




I already have, you idiot.  There are no other photos but the one I posted.


----------



## Carla_Danger

Has anyone read anything saying the killer is Muslim, other than on right wing extremist sites?


----------



## PK1

---


Steinlight said:


> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shit happens. There are bad people in this world.  They did lock up Peter Mangs, a Swedish gunman, so that's good.
> 
> 
> 
> It is just dumb statement after dumb statement with you. Your response to serious crime like murder being brought in by immigrants who shouldn't be there to begin with is "shit happens". You have zero credibility and have exposed yourself as not a serious person I am sorry to tell you.
> 
> The response is to stop the immigration from those countries bringing in murderers, rapists, and other criminals. Sweden does not need mass immigration and it is so clearly a net negative in many ways. That is the solution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have any say in Sweden's immigration laws and neither do you.  Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you don't have a say(whatever that means, this isn't a parliamentary debtate, this is a discussion on current events), than stop commenting and shut up with your simplistic and idiotic statements like "shit happens, hur dur".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ---
> I agree; this thread appears to be a discussion about current events, but some people are not sticking to the *facts*.
> The fact is that *one* upset Eritrean immigrant out of *18,000* in Sweden went bonkers.
> 
> Shit like that happens in the US and other countries too. Shit happens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unfortunately it does happen far to often. But that can be stopped by not letting these people in to begin with. So the murder is totally avoidable and the result of left wing open immigration policy from incredibly third world places like Eritrea.
> 
> Crime has exploded in Sweden due to Muslim immigration. This is a face that cannot be denied or debated. And it could have been avoided by not letting them in to begin with.
Click to expand...


---
Your claim about Swedish crime & its increasing trend does not compare with stats from the Swedish Ministry of Justice web site. In fact, the Swedish Crime Survey (SCS) shows that exposure to *crime has decreased since 2005*.

The number of convictions has remained between 110,000 and 130,000 in the 2000s — a decrease since the 1970s, when they numbered around 300,000 — *despite the population growth*.




Number of crimes reported per 100,000 population in Sweden, 1993-2013
Total number of corresponding crimes reported
(Burglary, Assault, Rape,  Robbery, Murder).


----------



## Asclepias

PK1 said:


> ---
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is just dumb statement after dumb statement with you. Your response to serious crime like murder being brought in by immigrants who shouldn't be there to begin with is "shit happens". You have zero credibility and have exposed yourself as not a serious person I am sorry to tell you.
> 
> The response is to stop the immigration from those countries bringing in murderers, rapists, and other criminals. Sweden does not need mass immigration and it is so clearly a net negative in many ways. That is the solution.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have any say in Sweden's immigration laws and neither do you.  Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you don't have a say(whatever that means, this isn't a parliamentary debtate, this is a discussion on current events), than stop commenting and shut up with your simplistic and idiotic statements like "shit happens, hur dur".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ---
> I agree; this thread appears to be a discussion about current events, but some people are not sticking to the *facts*.
> The fact is that *one* upset Eritrean immigrant out of *18,000* in Sweden went bonkers.
> 
> Shit like that happens in the US and other countries too. Shit happens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unfortunately it does happen far to often. But that can be stopped by not letting these people in to begin with. So the murder is totally avoidable and the result of left wing open immigration policy from incredibly third world places like Eritrea.
> 
> Crime has exploded in Sweden due to Muslim immigration. This is a face that cannot be denied or debated. And it could have been avoided by not letting them in to begin with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ---
> Your claim about Swedish crime & its increasing trend does not compare with stats from the Swedish Ministry of Justice web site. In fact, the Swedish Crime Survey (SCS) shows that exposure to *crime has decreased since 2005*.
> 
> The number of convictions has remained between 110,000 and 130,000 in the 2000s — a decrease since the 1970s, when they numbered around 300,000 — *despite the population growth*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Number of crimes reported per 100,000 population in Sweden, 1993-2013
> Total number of corresponding crimes reported
> (Burglary, Assault, Rape,  Robbery, Murder).
Click to expand...

Alex is an ignorant ass that has been visiting too many GOP honeypots. He cant get anything right....take that back. He has to be extremely far right.


----------



## PK1

Alex. said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lets see if Alex can find any other photo besides this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---
> Did he mention the source for that lousy photo?
> Obviously, it was not reputable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Alex pulled a cut n run.  lol
> 
> That photo is the only one I found, and it's from Bare Naked Islam.  It's not graphic, you can't even tell what it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No Miss Danger I am doing something in RL. I have seen other photos.
Click to expand...


---
Alex, we are only interested in photos *OR* text confirmations of the "beheading" and "Muslim" references related to the Ikea murders from *reputable* sources, and our research shows nothing so far.
I doubt your source was reliable.
If you disagree, then please honor us with your integrity and provide a link ...
 Thank you.


----------



## Alex.

PK1 said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lets see if Alex can find any other photo besides this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---
> Did he mention the source for that lousy photo?
> Obviously, it was not reputable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Alex pulled a cut n run.  lol
> 
> That photo is the only one I found, and it's from Bare Naked Islam.  It's not graphic, you can't even tell what it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No Miss Danger I am doing something in RL. I have seen other photos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ---
> Alex, we are only interested in photos *OR* text confirmations of the "beheading" and "Muslim" references related to the Ikea murders from *reputable* sources, and our research shows nothing so far.
> I doubt your source was reliable.
> If you disagree, then please honor us with your integrity and provide a link ...
> Thank you.
Click to expand...

Miss danger posted that photo, I have established that Miss Danger's new source, Reuters,  is biased. I suggest you and others do as I am doing and research this situation.


----------



## Asclepias

Alex. said:


> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lets see if Alex can find any other photo besides this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---
> Did he mention the source for that lousy photo?
> Obviously, it was not reputable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Alex pulled a cut n run.  lol
> 
> That photo is the only one I found, and it's from Bare Naked Islam.  It's not graphic, you can't even tell what it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No Miss Danger I am doing something in RL. I have seen other photos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ---
> Alex, we are only interested in photos *OR* text confirmations of the "beheading" and "Muslim" references related to the Ikea murders from *reputable* sources, and our research shows nothing so far.
> I doubt your source was reliable.
> If you disagree, then please honor us with your integrity and provide a link ...
> Thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Miss danger posted that photo, I have established that Miss Danger's new source, Reuters,  is biased. I suggest you and others do as I am doing and research this situation.
Click to expand...


Everyone has already researched this situation. You are fool. If you keep researching you may find evidence of an Islamic plot to behead people at Ikea's across the nation in your oatmeal. Make sure you call a credible news source to report it and provide a link you fucking moron.


----------



## Alex.

Asclepias said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ---
> Did he mention the source for that lousy photo?
> Obviously, it was not reputable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Alex pulled a cut n run.  lol
> 
> That photo is the only one I found, and it's from Bare Naked Islam.  It's not graphic, you can't even tell what it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No Miss Danger I am doing something in RL. I have seen other photos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ---
> Alex, we are only interested in photos *OR* text confirmations of the "beheading" and "Muslim" references related to the Ikea murders from *reputable* sources, and our research shows nothing so far.
> I doubt your source was reliable.
> If you disagree, then please honor us with your integrity and provide a link ...
> Thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Miss danger posted that photo, I have established that Miss Danger's new source, Reuters,  is biased. I suggest you and others do as I am doing and research this situation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everyone has already researched this situation. You are fool. If you keep researching you may find evidence of an Islamic plot to behead people at Ikea's across the nation in your oatmeal. Make sure you call a credible news source to report it and provide a link you fucking moron.
Click to expand...

yes asslips


----------



## Carla_Danger

Alex. said:


> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lets see if Alex can find any other photo besides this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---
> Did he mention the source for that lousy photo?
> Obviously, it was not reputable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Alex pulled a cut n run.  lol
> 
> That photo is the only one I found, and it's from Bare Naked Islam.  It's not graphic, you can't even tell what it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No Miss Danger I am doing something in RL. I have seen other photos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ---
> Alex, we are only interested in photos *OR* text confirmations of the "beheading" and "Muslim" references related to the Ikea murders from *reputable* sources, and our research shows nothing so far.
> I doubt your source was reliable.
> If you disagree, then please honor us with your integrity and provide a link ...
> Thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Miss danger posted that photo, I have established that Miss Danger's new source, Reuters,  is biased. I suggest you and others do as I am doing and research this situation.
Click to expand...




Who here believes that Alex has seen any other photo besides the one I posted?  lol

When a poster claims Reuters is biased, but Allen West and Breitbart aren't, is when you know you're dealing with a NeoClown.


----------



## Alex.

Carla_Danger said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ---
> Did he mention the source for that lousy photo?
> Obviously, it was not reputable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Alex pulled a cut n run.  lol
> 
> That photo is the only one I found, and it's from Bare Naked Islam.  It's not graphic, you can't even tell what it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No Miss Danger I am doing something in RL. I have seen other photos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ---
> Alex, we are only interested in photos *OR* text confirmations of the "beheading" and "Muslim" references related to the Ikea murders from *reputable* sources, and our research shows nothing so far.
> I doubt your source was reliable.
> If you disagree, then please honor us with your integrity and provide a link ...
> Thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Miss danger posted that photo, I have established that Miss Danger's new source, Reuters,  is biased. I suggest you and others do as I am doing and research this situation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who here believes that Alex has seen any other photo besides the one I posted?  lol
> 
> When a poster claims Reuters is biased, but Allen West and Breitbart aren't, is when you know you're dealing with a NeoClown.
Click to expand...

I never said west was not biased, not only are you putting words in my mouth you are a very poor liar. I have seen photos other then yours, get off your duff and do the same thing I did; research the topic.


----------



## Carla_Danger

Alex. said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Alex pulled a cut n run.  lol
> 
> That photo is the only one I found, and it's from Bare Naked Islam.  It's not graphic, you can't even tell what it is.
> 
> 
> 
> No Miss Danger I am doing something in RL. I have seen other photos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ---
> Alex, we are only interested in photos *OR* text confirmations of the "beheading" and "Muslim" references related to the Ikea murders from *reputable* sources, and our research shows nothing so far.
> I doubt your source was reliable.
> If you disagree, then please honor us with your integrity and provide a link ...
> Thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Miss danger posted that photo, I have established that Miss Danger's new source, Reuters,  is biased. I suggest you and others do as I am doing and research this situation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who here believes that Alex has seen any other photo besides the one I posted?  lol
> 
> When a poster claims Reuters is biased, but Allen West and Breitbart aren't, is when you know you're dealing with a NeoClown.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said west was not biased, not only are you putting words in my mouth you are a very poor liar. I have seen photos other then yours, get off your duff and do the same thing I did; research the topic.
Click to expand...




Then what's the problem with providing a link, when 3 or 4 of us have searched and found that no such photo's exist?  I have no problem providing links to prove your ridiculous claims. That's how a debate works, Einstein.

Until you provide a link, no such photo's exist.


----------



## featherlite

Carla_Danger said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> featherlite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any violent killing is sick, but beheading is beyond that...its almost incomprehensible.
> 
> Why IKEA...that whole store is a peaceful experience.
> ... even if the furniture isn't made to last =)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, the horse in your avatar may end up in an Ikea meatball.
> 
> Wonderful folks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No doubt a Republican.
> 
> Oklahoma Governor Mary Fallin overturned a 50-year state ban on slaughtering horses Friday, ignoring two-thirds of Oklahoma citizens, who oppose slaughtering horses according to a state-wide poll. Nationwide polls show that 80% of Americans are strongly opposed to slaughtering horses.
> 
> Over Public Outcry Governor Signs Horse Slaughter Bill
Click to expand...


This IKEA story sounds a little hokey...I still don't think Id want to live in Sweden at this point and any mention of beheading just reminds me how totally inhumane it is.
Yep, this Oklahoma horse slaughter Gov has a hole on her head....and some of us would like to put it there lol
...and not all the reasons for hating horse slaughter are emotional.  She is a total idiot.


----------



## Asclepias

Alex. said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Alex pulled a cut n run.  lol
> 
> That photo is the only one I found, and it's from Bare Naked Islam.  It's not graphic, you can't even tell what it is.
> 
> 
> 
> No Miss Danger I am doing something in RL. I have seen other photos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ---
> Alex, we are only interested in photos *OR* text confirmations of the "beheading" and "Muslim" references related to the Ikea murders from *reputable* sources, and our research shows nothing so far.
> I doubt your source was reliable.
> If you disagree, then please honor us with your integrity and provide a link ...
> Thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Miss danger posted that photo, I have established that Miss Danger's new source, Reuters,  is biased. I suggest you and others do as I am doing and research this situation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who here believes that Alex has seen any other photo besides the one I posted?  lol
> 
> When a poster claims Reuters is biased, but Allen West and Breitbart aren't, is when you know you're dealing with a NeoClown.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said west was not biased, not only are you putting words in my mouth you are a very poor liar. I have seen photos other then yours, get off your duff and do the same thing I did; research the topic.
Click to expand...

Bullshit. If you have other photos you would have linked to them.


----------



## Alex.

Carla_Danger said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> No Miss Danger I am doing something in RL. I have seen other photos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---
> Alex, we are only interested in photos *OR* text confirmations of the "beheading" and "Muslim" references related to the Ikea murders from *reputable* sources, and our research shows nothing so far.
> I doubt your source was reliable.
> If you disagree, then please honor us with your integrity and provide a link ...
> Thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Miss danger posted that photo, I have established that Miss Danger's new source, Reuters,  is biased. I suggest you and others do as I am doing and research this situation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who here believes that Alex has seen any other photo besides the one I posted?  lol
> 
> When a poster claims Reuters is biased, but Allen West and Breitbart aren't, is when you know you're dealing with a NeoClown.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said west was not biased, not only are you putting words in my mouth you are a very poor liar. I have seen photos other then yours, get off your duff and do the same thing I did; research the topic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then what's the problem with providing a link, when 3 or 4 of us have searched and found that no such photo's exist?  I have no problem providing links to prove your ridiculous claims. That's how a debate works, Einstein.
> 
> Until you provide a link, no such photo's exist.
Click to expand...


I stated my position on the photos, I am very satisfied since I am the only one I care to convince. Your unwillingness or inability to do the requisite research has been shown earlier; at this point you and you mentor asslips just want to play games.


----------



## Asclepias

Alex. said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ---
> Alex, we are only interested in photos *OR* text confirmations of the "beheading" and "Muslim" references related to the Ikea murders from *reputable* sources, and our research shows nothing so far.
> I doubt your source was reliable.
> If you disagree, then please honor us with your integrity and provide a link ...
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> Miss danger posted that photo, I have established that Miss Danger's new source, Reuters,  is biased. I suggest you and others do as I am doing and research this situation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who here believes that Alex has seen any other photo besides the one I posted?  lol
> 
> When a poster claims Reuters is biased, but Allen West and Breitbart aren't, is when you know you're dealing with a NeoClown.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said west was not biased, not only are you putting words in my mouth you are a very poor liar. I have seen photos other then yours, get off your duff and do the same thing I did; research the topic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then what's the problem with providing a link, when 3 or 4 of us have searched and found that no such photo's exist?  I have no problem providing links to prove your ridiculous claims. That's how a debate works, Einstein.
> 
> Until you provide a link, no such photo's exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I stated my position on the photos, I am very satisfied since I am the only one I care to convince. Your unwillingness or inability to do the requisite research has been shown earlier; at this point you and you mentor asslips just want to play games.
Click to expand...

Bullshit. You tried your damnedest to convince everyone. Now all of the sudden you expect us to believe you only want to convince yourself?


----------



## Alex.

Asclepias said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Miss danger posted that photo, I have established that Miss Danger's new source, Reuters,  is biased. I suggest you and others do as I am doing and research this situation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who here believes that Alex has seen any other photo besides the one I posted?  lol
> 
> When a poster claims Reuters is biased, but Allen West and Breitbart aren't, is when you know you're dealing with a NeoClown.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said west was not biased, not only are you putting words in my mouth you are a very poor liar. I have seen photos other then yours, get off your duff and do the same thing I did; research the topic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then what's the problem with providing a link, when 3 or 4 of us have searched and found that no such photo's exist?  I have no problem providing links to prove your ridiculous claims. That's how a debate works, Einstein.
> 
> Until you provide a link, no such photo's exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I stated my position on the photos, I am very satisfied since I am the only one I care to convince. Your unwillingness or inability to do the requisite research has been shown earlier; at this point you and you mentor asslips just want to play games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. You tried your damnedest to convince everyone. Now all of the sudden you expect us to believe you only want to convince yourself?
Click to expand...


I stated my thoughts with cites on Reuters being biased.


----------



## Asclepias

Alex. said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who here believes that Alex has seen any other photo besides the one I posted?  lol
> 
> When a poster claims Reuters is biased, but Allen West and Breitbart aren't, is when you know you're dealing with a NeoClown.
> 
> 
> 
> I never said west was not biased, not only are you putting words in my mouth you are a very poor liar. I have seen photos other then yours, get off your duff and do the same thing I did; research the topic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then what's the problem with providing a link, when 3 or 4 of us have searched and found that no such photo's exist?  I have no problem providing links to prove your ridiculous claims. That's how a debate works, Einstein.
> 
> Until you provide a link, no such photo's exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I stated my position on the photos, I am very satisfied since I am the only one I care to convince. Your unwillingness or inability to do the requisite research has been shown earlier; at this point you and you mentor asslips just want to play games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. You tried your damnedest to convince everyone. Now all of the sudden you expect us to believe you only want to convince yourself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I stated my thoughts with cites on Reuters being biased.
Click to expand...

You also tried to convince everyone someone was beheaded.


----------



## Alex.

Asclepias said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never said west was not biased, not only are you putting words in my mouth you are a very poor liar. I have seen photos other then yours, get off your duff and do the same thing I did; research the topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then what's the problem with providing a link, when 3 or 4 of us have searched and found that no such photo's exist?  I have no problem providing links to prove your ridiculous claims. That's how a debate works, Einstein.
> 
> Until you provide a link, no such photo's exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I stated my position on the photos, I am very satisfied since I am the only one I care to convince. Your unwillingness or inability to do the requisite research has been shown earlier; at this point you and you mentor asslips just want to play games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. You tried your damnedest to convince everyone. Now all of the sudden you expect us to believe you only want to convince yourself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I stated my thoughts with cites on Reuters being biased.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You also tried to convince everyone someone was beheaded.
Click to expand...

I stated what I saw. Despite your able nymph,  Miss Danger's, crazed diatribes and assignations I have not tried to convince anyone of anything other than her source, Reuters, was biased. When I have finished all my research I may post the results here.


----------



## Carla_Danger

When Alex has finished his research...lol.  He's got nothing.


----------



## Asclepias

Alex. said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then what's the problem with providing a link, when 3 or 4 of us have searched and found that no such photo's exist?  I have no problem providing links to prove your ridiculous claims. That's how a debate works, Einstein.
> 
> Until you provide a link, no such photo's exist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I stated my position on the photos, I am very satisfied since I am the only one I care to convince. Your unwillingness or inability to do the requisite research has been shown earlier; at this point you and you mentor asslips just want to play games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. You tried your damnedest to convince everyone. Now all of the sudden you expect us to believe you only want to convince yourself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I stated my thoughts with cites on Reuters being biased.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You also tried to convince everyone someone was beheaded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I stated what I saw. Despite your able nymph,  Miss Danger's, crazed diatribes and assignations I have not tried to convince anyone of anything other than her source, Reuters, was biased. When I have finished all my research I may post the results here.
Click to expand...

Sorry dog. There is a written record of your attempts at convincing everyone the story was true. Did you think we were imagining things or that we would forget?.



Alex. said:


> What was reported  by Reuters was no different than what was Allen West article in fact West cited the Rueters article as a source.


----------



## Alex.

Asclepias said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I stated my position on the photos, I am very satisfied since I am the only one I care to convince. Your unwillingness or inability to do the requisite research has been shown earlier; at this point you and you mentor asslips just want to play games.
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit. You tried your damnedest to convince everyone. Now all of the sudden you expect us to believe you only want to convince yourself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I stated my thoughts with cites on Reuters being biased.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You also tried to convince everyone someone was beheaded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I stated what I saw. Despite your able nymph,  Miss Danger's, crazed diatribes and assignations I have not tried to convince anyone of anything other than her source, Reuters, was biased. When I have finished all my research I may post the results here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry dog. There is a written record of your attempts at convincing everyone the story was true. Did you think we were imagining things or that we would forget?.
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> What was reported  by Reuters was no different than what was Allen West article in fact West cited the Rueters article as a source.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

That is a statement not and argument, however, I cannot expect more of you after reading your protege,  Miss Danger's, stumbling and bumbling attempts to deal with the subject matter.


----------



## Asclepias

Alex. said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit. You tried your damnedest to convince everyone. Now all of the sudden you expect us to believe you only want to convince yourself?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I stated my thoughts with cites on Reuters being biased.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You also tried to convince everyone someone was beheaded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I stated what I saw. Despite your able nymph,  Miss Danger's, crazed diatribes and assignations I have not tried to convince anyone of anything other than her source, Reuters, was biased. When I have finished all my research I may post the results here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry dog. There is a written record of your attempts at convincing everyone the story was true. Did you think we were imagining things or that we would forget?.
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> What was reported  by Reuters was no different than what was Allen West article in fact West cited the Rueters article as a source.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is a statement not and argument, however, I cannot expect more of you after reading your protege,  Miss Danger's, stumbling and bumbling attempts to deal with the subject matter.
Click to expand...

I hope you are not now trying to convince me a statement is not used to convince people?


----------



## Carla_Danger

Alex. said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit. You tried your damnedest to convince everyone. Now all of the sudden you expect us to believe you only want to convince yourself?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I stated my thoughts with cites on Reuters being biased.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You also tried to convince everyone someone was beheaded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I stated what I saw. Despite your able nymph,  Miss Danger's, crazed diatribes and assignations I have not tried to convince anyone of anything other than her source, Reuters, was biased. When I have finished all my research I may post the results here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry dog. There is a written record of your attempts at convincing everyone the story was true. Did you think we were imagining things or that we would forget?.
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> What was reported  by Reuters was no different than what was Allen West article in fact West cited the Rueters article as a source.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is a statement not and argument, however, I cannot expect more of you after reading your protege,  Miss Danger's, stumbling and bumbling attempts to deal with the subject matter.
Click to expand...




Let us know when you've finished your research and can provide a link.


----------



## Alex.

Asclepias said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I stated my thoughts with cites on Reuters being biased.
> 
> 
> 
> You also tried to convince everyone someone was beheaded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I stated what I saw. Despite your able nymph,  Miss Danger's, crazed diatribes and assignations I have not tried to convince anyone of anything other than her source, Reuters, was biased. When I have finished all my research I may post the results here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry dog. There is a written record of your attempts at convincing everyone the story was true. Did you think we were imagining things or that we would forget?.
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> What was reported  by Reuters was no different than what was Allen West article in fact West cited the Rueters article as a source.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is a statement not and argument, however, I cannot expect more of you after reading your protege,  Miss Danger's, stumbling and bumbling attempts to deal with the subject matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope you are not now trying to convince me a statement is not used to convince people?
Click to expand...

What are you talking about? It was a statement of fact backed by sources. You can accept it or reject it there was no argument.


----------



## Alex.

Carla_Danger said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I stated my thoughts with cites on Reuters being biased.
> 
> 
> 
> You also tried to convince everyone someone was beheaded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I stated what I saw. Despite your able nymph,  Miss Danger's, crazed diatribes and assignations I have not tried to convince anyone of anything other than her source, Reuters, was biased. When I have finished all my research I may post the results here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry dog. There is a written record of your attempts at convincing everyone the story was true. Did you think we were imagining things or that we would forget?.
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> What was reported  by Reuters was no different than what was Allen West article in fact West cited the Rueters article as a source.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is a statement not and argument, however, I cannot expect more of you after reading your protege,  Miss Danger's, stumbling and bumbling attempts to deal with the subject matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let us know when you've finished your research and can provide a link.
Click to expand...


When the authorities  release the information I am looking for I may.


----------



## Asclepias

Alex. said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You also tried to convince everyone someone was beheaded.
> 
> 
> 
> I stated what I saw. Despite your able nymph,  Miss Danger's, crazed diatribes and assignations I have not tried to convince anyone of anything other than her source, Reuters, was biased. When I have finished all my research I may post the results here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry dog. There is a written record of your attempts at convincing everyone the story was true. Did you think we were imagining things or that we would forget?.
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> What was reported  by Reuters was no different than what was Allen West article in fact West cited the Rueters article as a source.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is a statement not and argument, however, I cannot expect more of you after reading your protege,  Miss Danger's, stumbling and bumbling attempts to deal with the subject matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope you are not now trying to convince me a statement is not used to convince people?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are you talking about? It was a statement of fact backed by sources. You can accept it or reject it there was no argument.
Click to expand...

Sorry but it was not a fact. It was a poorly thought out lie. You tried to convince us that what was reported by Reuters was the same as the West article. You even posted it so I quoted it for your reference.



Alex. said:


> *What was reported  by Reuters was no different than what was Allen West article* in fact West cited the Rueters article as a source.



How can it be the same if West says there was a beheading and Reuters makes no mention whatsoever about a beheading?


----------



## Alex.

Asclepias said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I stated what I saw. Despite your able nymph,  Miss Danger's, crazed diatribes and assignations I have not tried to convince anyone of anything other than her source, Reuters, was biased. When I have finished all my research I may post the results here.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry dog. There is a written record of your attempts at convincing everyone the story was true. Did you think we were imagining things or that we would forget?.
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> What was reported  by Reuters was no different than what was Allen West article in fact West cited the Rueters article as a source.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is a statement not and argument, however, I cannot expect more of you after reading your protege,  Miss Danger's, stumbling and bumbling attempts to deal with the subject matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope you are not now trying to convince me a statement is not used to convince people?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are you talking about? It was a statement of fact backed by sources. You can accept it or reject it there was no argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry but it was not a fact. It was a poorly thought out lie. You tried to convince us that what was reported by Reuters was the same as the West article. You even posted it so I quoted it for your reference.
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> *What was reported  by Reuters was no different than what was Allen West article* in fact West cited the Rueters article as a source.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How can it be the same if West says there was a beheading and Reuters makes no mention whatsoever about a beheading?
Click to expand...

That was offered for the purpose of showing bias in reporting. You wish to take it out of context? No problem.


----------



## Asclepias

Alex. said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry dog. There is a written record of your attempts at convincing everyone the story was true. Did you think we were imagining things or that we would forget?.
> 
> 
> 
> That is a statement not and argument, however, I cannot expect more of you after reading your protege,  Miss Danger's, stumbling and bumbling attempts to deal with the subject matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope you are not now trying to convince me a statement is not used to convince people?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are you talking about? It was a statement of fact backed by sources. You can accept it or reject it there was no argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry but it was not a fact. It was a poorly thought out lie. You tried to convince us that what was reported by Reuters was the same as the West article. You even posted it so I quoted it for your reference.
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> *What was reported  by Reuters was no different than what was Allen West article* in fact West cited the Rueters article as a source.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How can it be the same if West says there was a beheading and Reuters makes no mention whatsoever about a beheading?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was offered for the purpose of showing bias in reporting. You wish to take it out of context? No problem.
Click to expand...

Context? How is lying about the report being the same anything other than a lie?


----------



## Alex.

Asclepias said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is a statement not and argument, however, I cannot expect more of you after reading your protege,  Miss Danger's, stumbling and bumbling attempts to deal with the subject matter.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you are not now trying to convince me a statement is not used to convince people?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are you talking about? It was a statement of fact backed by sources. You can accept it or reject it there was no argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry but it was not a fact. It was a poorly thought out lie. You tried to convince us that what was reported by Reuters was the same as the West article. You even posted it so I quoted it for your reference.
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> *What was reported  by Reuters was no different than what was Allen West article* in fact West cited the Rueters article as a source.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How can it be the same if West says there was a beheading and Reuters makes no mention whatsoever about a beheading?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was offered for the purpose of showing bias in reporting. You wish to take it out of context? No problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Context? How is lying about the report being the same anything other than a lie?
Click to expand...

Both reuters and west reported a piece of news. Both are biased.


----------



## Asclepias

Alex. said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you are not now trying to convince me a statement is not used to convince people?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are you talking about? It was a statement of fact backed by sources. You can accept it or reject it there was no argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry but it was not a fact. It was a poorly thought out lie. You tried to convince us that what was reported by Reuters was the same as the West article. You even posted it so I quoted it for your reference.
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> *What was reported  by Reuters was no different than what was Allen West article* in fact West cited the Rueters article as a source.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How can it be the same if West says there was a beheading and Reuters makes no mention whatsoever about a beheading?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was offered for the purpose of showing bias in reporting. You wish to take it out of context? No problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Context? How is lying about the report being the same anything other than a lie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Both reuters and west reported a piece of news. Both are biased.
Click to expand...

Another lie. West gave an opinion. You can tell because he claimed some foolish things along with saying someone was beheaded. News is not an opinion. Someone even took the time to point out that example on this thread. Did you read it?


----------



## Alex.

Asclepias said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are you talking about? It was a statement of fact backed by sources. You can accept it or reject it there was no argument.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry but it was not a fact. It was a poorly thought out lie. You tried to convince us that what was reported by Reuters was the same as the West article. You even posted it so I quoted it for your reference.
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> *What was reported  by Reuters was no different than what was Allen West article* in fact West cited the Rueters article as a source.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How can it be the same if West says there was a beheading and Reuters makes no mention whatsoever about a beheading?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was offered for the purpose of showing bias in reporting. You wish to take it out of context? No problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Context? How is lying about the report being the same anything other than a lie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Both reuters and west reported a piece of news. Both are biased.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another lie. West gave an opinion. You can tell because he claimed some foolish things along with saying someone was beheaded. News is not an opinion. Someone even took the time to point out that example on this thread. Did you read it?
Click to expand...


A snippet from west's journalistic offering, "a 57-year-old Swedish woman and her 22-year-old son were reportedly stabbed and killed..." This is not news? He got that from reuters IIRC.


----------



## Asclepias

Alex. said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry but it was not a fact. It was a poorly thought out lie. You tried to convince us that what was reported by Reuters was the same as the West article. You even posted it so I quoted it for your reference.
> 
> How can it be the same if West says there was a beheading and Reuters makes no mention whatsoever about a beheading?
> 
> 
> 
> That was offered for the purpose of showing bias in reporting. You wish to take it out of context? No problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Context? How is lying about the report being the same anything other than a lie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Both reuters and west reported a piece of news. Both are biased.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another lie. West gave an opinion. You can tell because he claimed some foolish things along with saying someone was beheaded. News is not an opinion. Someone even took the time to point out that example on this thread. Did you read it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A snippet from west's journalistic offering, "a 57-year-old Swedish woman and her 22-year-old son were reportedly stabbed and killed..." This is not news? He got that from reuters IIRC.
Click to expand...

You forgot the part where he claimed there was a beheading which was a lie and no it was not news.


----------



## Carla_Danger

Alex. said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry but it was not a fact. It was a poorly thought out lie. You tried to convince us that what was reported by Reuters was the same as the West article. You even posted it so I quoted it for your reference.
> 
> How can it be the same if West says there was a beheading and Reuters makes no mention whatsoever about a beheading?
> 
> 
> 
> That was offered for the purpose of showing bias in reporting. You wish to take it out of context? No problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Context? How is lying about the report being the same anything other than a lie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Both reuters and west reported a piece of news. Both are biased.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another lie. West gave an opinion. You can tell because he claimed some foolish things along with saying someone was beheaded. News is not an opinion. Someone even took the time to point out that example on this thread. Did you read it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A snippet from west's journalistic offering, "a 57-year-old Swedish woman and her 22-year-old son were reportedly stabbed and killed..." This is not news? He got that from reuters IIRC.
Click to expand...




That's not what Reuters reported.  Go find where Reuters reported that a 57-year-old Swedish woman and her 22-year-old son were reportedly stabbed and killed.

Allen West couldn't even get their ages right.

Go find it, I'll wait here.


----------



## MDiver

Muslims are pouring in to all the European nations and the United States is taking in tens of thousands every month.  Eventually, because of a lack of backbone in Western leaders, all will, over time, become Islamic nations, without the Muslims having fired a shot.


----------



## PK1

MDiver said:


> Muslims are pouring in to all the European nations and the United States is taking in tens of thousands every month.  Eventually, because of a lack of backbone in Western leaders, all will, over time, become Islamic nations, without the Muslims having fired a shot.



---
Over time? How much time at current rates?
Do you know the current % of total population that Muslims comprise -- in USA and EU countries?


----------



## Steinlight

Carla_Danger said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is just dumb statement after dumb statement with you. Your response to serious crime like murder being brought in by immigrants who shouldn't be there to begin with is "shit happens". You have zero credibility and have exposed yourself as not a serious person I am sorry to tell you.
> 
> The response is to stop the immigration from those countries bringing in murderers, rapists, and other criminals. Sweden does not need mass immigration and it is so clearly a net negative in many ways. That is the solution.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have any say in Sweden's immigration laws and neither do you.  Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you don't have a say(whatever that means, this isn't a parliamentary debtate, this is a discussion on current events), than stop commenting and shut up with your simplistic and idiotic statements like "shit happens, hur dur".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am debating what's in the OP and what credible news sources are saying.  If you don't like it, tough shit.
> 
> The OP claimed there was a beheading, when there is no evidence of that from any credible news source.
> 
> The OP claims the media in Sweden is covering this up, and we are not hearing much about this in the news.
> 
> That is absolutely false.  So far, I've read about this story on CNN, ABC, Reuters, the Associated Press, the Washington Post, the NYT, the BBC, and dozens of Swedish newspapers.
> 
> No one is covering up anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What I hear is a lot of ranting, and whining from you on little details. It doesn't matter how they were murdered. Swedes were murdered by people who shouldn't be there in the first place. Stop defending killer immigrants and read up on Sweden. Your ignorance on the immigration issue in Europe and in Sweden is incredibly embarrassing. You should be ashamed of yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I hate to break the news, crazy person, but there are all sorts of bad people in this world, and they're not all immigrants.
> 
> 
> Police in central Sweden have increased security at asylum lodgings, fearing a backlash after two Eritrean asylum-seekers were suspected of murdering two people at an IKEA store.
> 
> In one of the latest incidents, two homeless migrants were shot at as they slept in a car in the northern Swedish town of Boden last week.
> 
> Sweden boosts security for asylum seekers after IKEA attack Reuters
Click to expand...

No one said only immigrants commit crime you simpleton. We are talking about how immigrants are disproportionately criminal in Sweden and Scandinavia as a whole. There was almost no crime until they came along. Most likely, these immigrants were assaulted by fellow immigrants if crime statistics are an indication.


----------



## Steinlight

Asclepias said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is just dumb statement after dumb statement with you. Your response to serious crime like murder being brought in by immigrants who shouldn't be there to begin with is "shit happens". You have zero credibility and have exposed yourself as not a serious person I am sorry to tell you.
> 
> The response is to stop the immigration from those countries bringing in murderers, rapists, and other criminals. Sweden does not need mass immigration and it is so clearly a net negative in many ways. That is the solution.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have any say in Sweden's immigration laws and neither do you.  Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you don't have a say(whatever that means, this isn't a parliamentary debtate, this is a discussion on current events), than stop commenting and shut up with your simplistic and idiotic statements like "shit happens, hur dur".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You shut up cave monkey and stick to proving someone was beheaded. Since the OP offers no evidence besides from an uncle tom the subject is wide open to questioning. You are a kid dealing with adults. You dont set the rules. We set the rules and you follow them. Got that boy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are a total joke. You don't even know what Malmo is or know anything about immigration statistics in Sweden or Europe. Crime and murder is soaring and whether it was a beheading or not doesn't matter. Defending the murderer by saying, "oh it wasn't a beheading, it doesn't matter, shit happens", is such a immature and not serious position you are either trolling or a complete fool. Go back to blaming white people for how you are such a failure in life. Leave conversation on serious issues like crime and immigration in Sweden to adults.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre a total monkey. Provide proof someone was beheaded at Ikea or go get a flea and tick treatment. Either one would be welcome because you smell like a wet dog.
Click to expand...

You don't even have the IQ of a monkey, you are a brainless wonder with no credibility that can't even find Malmo on a map. Total lightweight.


----------



## Steinlight

daws101 said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is just dumb statement after dumb statement with you. Your response to serious crime like murder being brought in by immigrants who shouldn't be there to begin with is "shit happens". You have zero credibility and have exposed yourself as not a serious person I am sorry to tell you.
> 
> The response is to stop the immigration from those countries bringing in murderers, rapists, and other criminals. Sweden does not need mass immigration and it is so clearly a net negative in many ways. That is the solution.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have any say in Sweden's immigration laws and neither do you.  Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you don't have a say(whatever that means, this isn't a parliamentary debtate, this is a discussion on current events), than stop commenting and shut up with your simplistic and idiotic statements like "shit happens, hur dur".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ---
> I agree; this thread appears to be a discussion about current events, but some people are not sticking to the *facts*.
> The fact is that *one* upset Eritrean immigrant out of *18,000* in Sweden went bonkers.
> 
> Shit like that happens in the US and other countries too. Shit happens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unfortunately it does happen far to often. But that can be stopped by not letting these people in to begin with. So the murder is totally avoidable and the result of left wing open immigration policy from incredibly third world places like Eritrea.
> 
> Crime has exploded in Sweden due to Muslim immigration. This is a face that cannot be denied or debated. And it could have been avoided by not letting them in to begin with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> does any one here read Swedish?
> for all we know that could be the farm report.
Click to expand...

I do, funny how you were banned you loser


----------



## PK1

Steinlight said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have any say in Sweden's immigration laws and neither do you.  Idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't have a say(whatever that means, this isn't a parliamentary debtate, this is a discussion on current events), than stop commenting and shut up with your simplistic and idiotic statements like "shit happens, hur dur".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am debating what's in the OP and what credible news sources are saying.  If you don't like it, tough shit.
> 
> The OP claimed there was a beheading, when there is no evidence of that from any credible news source.
> 
> The OP claims the media in Sweden is covering this up, and we are not hearing much about this in the news.
> 
> That is absolutely false.  So far, I've read about this story on CNN, ABC, Reuters, the Associated Press, the Washington Post, the NYT, the BBC, and dozens of Swedish newspapers.
> 
> No one is covering up anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What I hear is a lot of ranting, and whining from you on little details. It doesn't matter how they were murdered. Swedes were murdered by people who shouldn't be there in the first place. Stop defending killer immigrants and read up on Sweden. Your ignorance on the immigration issue in Europe and in Sweden is incredibly embarrassing. You should be ashamed of yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I hate to break the news, crazy person, but there are all sorts of bad people in this world, and they're not all immigrants.
> 
> 
> Police in central Sweden have increased security at asylum lodgings, fearing a backlash after two Eritrean asylum-seekers were suspected of murdering two people at an IKEA store.
> 
> In one of the latest incidents, two homeless migrants were shot at as they slept in a car in the northern Swedish town of Boden last week.
> 
> Sweden boosts security for asylum seekers after IKEA attack Reuters
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one said only immigrants commit crime you simpleton. We are talking about how immigrants are disproportionately criminal in Sweden and Scandinavia as a whole. There was almost no crime until they came along. Most likely, these immigrants were assaulted by fellow immigrants if crime statistics are an indication.
Click to expand...


---
_ "There was almost no crime until they came along."
_
That is a false statement ... unless you can cite a reliable reference.
Stats from the Swedish Ministry of Justice web site say otherwise, which I provided in my post #230.
.


----------



## Steinlight

No, it is not a false statement, and you have no government source that says otherwise. You are simply lying if you deny that crime has soared since mass immigration of third-worlders /muslims into Sweden. You are also lying when you deny the disproportionate immigrant criminality which I cited in other posts. Like 77% of rapists are non-swedish background, meaning foreign born, so this doesn't include non-white swedes who are even born there.











The good news is, Swedes are waking up to this and Sweden Democrats are now the most popular party in Sweden in polls. No sane person wants to bring in more somalians afghans etc. into the country.


----------



## Asclepias

Steinlight said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have any say in Sweden's immigration laws and neither do you.  Idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't have a say(whatever that means, this isn't a parliamentary debtate, this is a discussion on current events), than stop commenting and shut up with your simplistic and idiotic statements like "shit happens, hur dur".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You shut up cave monkey and stick to proving someone was beheaded. Since the OP offers no evidence besides from an uncle tom the subject is wide open to questioning. You are a kid dealing with adults. You dont set the rules. We set the rules and you follow them. Got that boy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are a total joke. You don't even know what Malmo is or know anything about immigration statistics in Sweden or Europe. Crime and murder is soaring and whether it was a beheading or not doesn't matter. Defending the murderer by saying, "oh it wasn't a beheading, it doesn't matter, shit happens", is such a immature and not serious position you are either trolling or a complete fool. Go back to blaming white people for how you are such a failure in life. Leave conversation on serious issues like crime and immigration in Sweden to adults.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre a total monkey. Provide proof someone was beheaded at Ikea or go get a flea and tick treatment. Either one would be welcome because you smell like a wet dog.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't even have the IQ of a monkey, you are a brainless wonder with no credibility that can't even find Malmo on a map. Total lightweight.
Click to expand...

Says the guy with thin lips, hair lice and furry pelt like a chimp.


----------



## PK1

Steinlight said:


> No, it is not a false statement, and you have no government source that says otherwise. You are simply lying if you deny that crime has soared since mass immigration of third-worlders /muslims into Sweden. You are also lying when you deny the disproportionate immigrant criminality which I cited in other posts. Like 77% of rapists are non-swedish background, meaning foreign born, so this doesn't include non-white swedes who are even born there.
> 
> The good news is, Swedes are waking up to this and Sweden Democrats are now the most popular party in Sweden in polls. No sane person wants to bring in more somalians afghans etc. into the country.



---
_"There was almost no crime until they came along."_

That is a false statement!
*Most crime is from natural born Swedes. *
However, you are correct that immigrants commit crimes at much higher population rates, due to their disadvantaged economic/social status.
From the the Swedish National Council for Crime Prevention ...

_The study underlined that the majority of crimes in Sweden were committed by ethnic Swedes.
"Slightly under *60 percent *of the almost 1,520,000 offences ... registered during the period covered by the study can be attributed to persons who *were born in Sweden to two Swedish-born parents,*" it said._

Immigrants behind 25% of Swedish crime - The Local
.


----------



## Steinlight

Asclepias said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't have a say(whatever that means, this isn't a parliamentary debtate, this is a discussion on current events), than stop commenting and shut up with your simplistic and idiotic statements like "shit happens, hur dur".
> 
> 
> 
> You shut up cave monkey and stick to proving someone was beheaded. Since the OP offers no evidence besides from an uncle tom the subject is wide open to questioning. You are a kid dealing with adults. You dont set the rules. We set the rules and you follow them. Got that boy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are a total joke. You don't even know what Malmo is or know anything about immigration statistics in Sweden or Europe. Crime and murder is soaring and whether it was a beheading or not doesn't matter. Defending the murderer by saying, "oh it wasn't a beheading, it doesn't matter, shit happens", is such a immature and not serious position you are either trolling or a complete fool. Go back to blaming white people for how you are such a failure in life. Leave conversation on serious issues like crime and immigration in Sweden to adults.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre a total monkey. Provide proof someone was beheaded at Ikea or go get a flea and tick treatment. Either one would be welcome because you smell like a wet dog.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't even have the IQ of a monkey, you are a brainless wonder with no credibility that can't even find Malmo on a map. Total lightweight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Says the guy with thin lips, hair lice and furry pelt like a chimp.
Click to expand...

No original material, take the dunce cap and go sit in the corner knucklehead.


----------



## Steinlight

PK1 said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it is not a false statement, and you have no government source that says otherwise. You are simply lying if you deny that crime has soared since mass immigration of third-worlders /muslims into Sweden. You are also lying when you deny the disproportionate immigrant criminality which I cited in other posts. Like 77% of rapists are non-swedish background, meaning foreign born, so this doesn't include non-white swedes who are even born there.
> 
> The good news is, Swedes are waking up to this and Sweden Democrats are now the most popular party in Sweden in polls. No sane person wants to bring in more somalians afghans etc. into the country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---
> _"There was almost no crime until they came along."_
> 
> That is a false statement!
> *Most crime is from natural born Swedes. *
> However, you are correct that immigrants commit crimes at much higher population rates, due to their disadvantaged economic/social status.
> From the the Swedish National Council for Crime Prevention ...
> 
> _The study underlined that the majority of crimes in Sweden were committed by ethnic Swedes.
> "Slightly under *60 percent *of the almost 1,520,000 offences ... registered during the period covered by the study can be attributed to persons who *were born in Sweden to two Swedish-born parents,*" it said._
> 
> Immigrants behind 25% of Swedish crime - The Local
> .
Click to expand...

No it is not a false statement. And your article doesn't "disprove" that matter of fact that crime has soared since this mass immigration began asas my charts showed. In fact, it shows the disproportionate level of immigrant crime. Immigrants are 14% of the population, yet your articles claims they commit 25% of crime. So thanks for adding to my point in fact. 

Demographics of Sweden - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Asclepias

Steinlight said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You shut up cave monkey and stick to proving someone was beheaded. Since the OP offers no evidence besides from an uncle tom the subject is wide open to questioning. You are a kid dealing with adults. You dont set the rules. We set the rules and you follow them. Got that boy?
> 
> 
> 
> You are a total joke. You don't even know what Malmo is or know anything about immigration statistics in Sweden or Europe. Crime and murder is soaring and whether it was a beheading or not doesn't matter. Defending the murderer by saying, "oh it wasn't a beheading, it doesn't matter, shit happens", is such a immature and not serious position you are either trolling or a complete fool. Go back to blaming white people for how you are such a failure in life. Leave conversation on serious issues like crime and immigration in Sweden to adults.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre a total monkey. Provide proof someone was beheaded at Ikea or go get a flea and tick treatment. Either one would be welcome because you smell like a wet dog.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't even have the IQ of a monkey, you are a brainless wonder with no credibility that can't even find Malmo on a map. Total lightweight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Says the guy with thin lips, hair lice and furry pelt like a chimp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No original material, take the dunce cap and go sit in the corner knucklehead.
Click to expand...

Truth is always original you monkey. Go groom yourself and eat the lice.


----------



## Steinlight

Asclepias said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are a total joke. You don't even know what Malmo is or know anything about immigration statistics in Sweden or Europe. Crime and murder is soaring and whether it was a beheading or not doesn't matter. Defending the murderer by saying, "oh it wasn't a beheading, it doesn't matter, shit happens", is such a immature and not serious position you are either trolling or a complete fool. Go back to blaming white people for how you are such a failure in life. Leave conversation on serious issues like crime and immigration in Sweden to adults.
> 
> 
> 
> Youre a total monkey. Provide proof someone was beheaded at Ikea or go get a flea and tick treatment. Either one would be welcome because you smell like a wet dog.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't even have the IQ of a monkey, you are a brainless wonder with no credibility that can't even find Malmo on a map. Total lightweight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Says the guy with thin lips, hair lice and furry pelt like a chimp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No original material, take the dunce cap and go sit in the corner knucklehead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Truth is always original you monkey. Go groom yourself and eat the lice.
Click to expand...

You wouldn't know the truth if it went up your prolapsed anus.

You are a low IQ guy and a homosexual. Bad combination.


----------



## Asclepias

Steinlight said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Youre a total monkey. Provide proof someone was beheaded at Ikea or go get a flea and tick treatment. Either one would be welcome because you smell like a wet dog.
> 
> 
> 
> You don't even have the IQ of a monkey, you are a brainless wonder with no credibility that can't even find Malmo on a map. Total lightweight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Says the guy with thin lips, hair lice and furry pelt like a chimp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No original material, take the dunce cap and go sit in the corner knucklehead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Truth is always original you monkey. Go groom yourself and eat the lice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You wouldn't know the truth if it went up your prolapsed anus.
> 
> You are a low IQ guy and a homosexual. Bad combination.
Click to expand...

Of course I know the truth. You are a monkey with recessive genes and homophobic to boot. That makes you a monkey and a closet homosexual.


----------



## Steinlight

Asclepias said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't even have the IQ of a monkey, you are a brainless wonder with no credibility that can't even find Malmo on a map. Total lightweight.
> 
> 
> 
> Says the guy with thin lips, hair lice and furry pelt like a chimp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No original material, take the dunce cap and go sit in the corner knucklehead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Truth is always original you monkey. Go groom yourself and eat the lice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You wouldn't know the truth if it went up your prolapsed anus.
> 
> You are a low IQ guy and a homosexual. Bad combination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course I know the truth. You are a monkey with recessive genes and homophobic to boot. That makes you a monkey and a closet homosexual.
Click to expand...

If you knew the truth, you would know you look like a fool who can't debate, and quit before you dug yourself into a bigger whole. Unfortunately  you don't. And since you are a loser with no life, you will continue with the ramblings all day long. Very very disgraceful. You are,an incredibly sad person with a small penis.


----------



## Asclepias

Steinlight said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Says the guy with thin lips, hair lice and furry pelt like a chimp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No original material, take the dunce cap and go sit in the corner knucklehead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Truth is always original you monkey. Go groom yourself and eat the lice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You wouldn't know the truth if it went up your prolapsed anus.
> 
> You are a low IQ guy and a homosexual. Bad combination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course I know the truth. You are a monkey with recessive genes and homophobic to boot. That makes you a monkey and a closet homosexual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you knew the truth, you would know you look like a fool who can't debate, and quit before you dug yourself into a bigger whole. Unfortunately  you don't. And since you are a loser with no life, you will continue with the ramblings all day long. Very very disgraceful. You are,an incredibly sad person with a small penis.
Click to expand...

I know the truth. You are a monkey with recessive monkey genes as part of your makeup. You are a little, miserable, wretched monkey on top of it all. Your life consists of hiding on the internet talking big when practically everyone knows you would only turn red and lower your gaze in the presence of a Black god such as myself.


----------



## Steinlight

Asclepias said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> No original material, take the dunce cap and go sit in the corner knucklehead.
> 
> 
> 
> Truth is always original you monkey. Go groom yourself and eat the lice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You wouldn't know the truth if it went up your prolapsed anus.
> 
> You are a low IQ guy and a homosexual. Bad combination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course I know the truth. You are a monkey with recessive genes and homophobic to boot. That makes you a monkey and a closet homosexual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you knew the truth, you would know you look like a fool who can't debate, and quit before you dug yourself into a bigger whole. Unfortunately  you don't. And since you are a loser with no life, you will continue with the ramblings all day long. Very very disgraceful. You are,an incredibly sad person with a small penis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know the truth. You are a monkey with recessive monkey genes as part of your makeup. You are a little, miserable, wretched monkey on top of it all. Your life consists of hiding on the internet talking big when practically everyone knows you would only turn red and lower your gaze in the presence of a Black god such as myself.
Click to expand...

You aren't a black god, you are a tiny blackhead on the ass of society that needs to be removed quite frankly, because your life very sadly consists of making bad insults on the internet without good debate skills. Especially when you have zero original insults, you are like a wind-up doll with no good lines.


----------



## MaryL

Have half off on all blood stained merchandise sale?


----------



## PK1

Steinlight said:


> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it is not a false statement, and you have no government source that says otherwise. You are simply lying if you deny that crime has soared since mass immigration of third-worlders /muslims into Sweden. You are also lying when you deny the disproportionate immigrant criminality which I cited in other posts. Like 77% of rapists are non-swedish background, meaning foreign born, so this doesn't include non-white swedes who are even born there.
> 
> The good news is, Swedes are waking up to this and Sweden Democrats are now the most popular party in Sweden in polls. No sane person wants to bring in more somalians afghans etc. into the country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---
> _"There was almost no crime until they came along."_
> 
> That is a false statement!
> *Most crime is from natural born Swedes. *
> However, you are correct that immigrants commit crimes at much higher population rates, due to their disadvantaged economic/social status.
> From the the Swedish National Council for Crime Prevention ...
> 
> _The study underlined that the majority of crimes in Sweden were committed by ethnic Swedes.
> "Slightly under *60 percent *of the almost 1,520,000 offences ... registered during the period covered by the study can be attributed to persons who *were born in Sweden to two Swedish-born parents,*" it said._
> 
> Immigrants behind 25% of Swedish crime - The Local
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it is not a false statement. And your article doesn't "disprove" that matter of fact that crime has soared since this mass immigration began asas my charts showed. In fact, it shows the disproportionate level of immigrant crime. Immigrants are 14% of the population, yet your articles claims they commit 25% of crime. So thanks for adding to my point in fact.
> 
> Demographics of Sweden - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...


---
Since you are the one who made this claim, it's your responsibility as a debater to provide the evidence:
_"There was almost no crime until they came along."_
Otherwise, my response stands, i.e.,  your statement is BS.

I already provided a reference that most crime in Sweden is by criminals born to two Swedish parents.
And according to Swedish stats, crime has not increased in the past 40 years, despite the new immigrants.

_"In 2012, approximately 12,000 prison terms were handed down — *a level comparable to the one in the mid-1970s*. The number of people sentenced to prison have gone *down* in the ten-year period of *2004-2013*"._

_Crime in Sweden - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
._


----------



## Asclepias

Steinlight said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Truth is always original you monkey. Go groom yourself and eat the lice.
> 
> 
> 
> You wouldn't know the truth if it went up your prolapsed anus.
> 
> You are a low IQ guy and a homosexual. Bad combination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course I know the truth. You are a monkey with recessive genes and homophobic to boot. That makes you a monkey and a closet homosexual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you knew the truth, you would know you look like a fool who can't debate, and quit before you dug yourself into a bigger whole. Unfortunately  you don't. And since you are a loser with no life, you will continue with the ramblings all day long. Very very disgraceful. You are,an incredibly sad person with a small penis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know the truth. You are a monkey with recessive monkey genes as part of your makeup. You are a little, miserable, wretched monkey on top of it all. Your life consists of hiding on the internet talking big when practically everyone knows you would only turn red and lower your gaze in the presence of a Black god such as myself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You aren't a black god, you are a tiny blackhead on the ass of society that needs to be removed quite frankly, because your life very sadly consists of making bad insults on the internet without good debate skills. Especially when you have zero original insults, you are like a wind-up doll with no good lines.
Click to expand...

Sorry but I am a Black god. Ask your women. If I was just a spot you would be able to remove me. Since you are a scary little pink monkey everyone knows that it is not possible for you to remove me. Here is proof you are a monkey.


----------



## Steinlight

PK1 said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it is not a false statement, and you have no government source that says otherwise. You are simply lying if you deny that crime has soared since mass immigration of third-worlders /muslims into Sweden. You are also lying when you deny the disproportionate immigrant criminality which I cited in other posts. Like 77% of rapists are non-swedish background, meaning foreign born, so this doesn't include non-white swedes who are even born there.
> 
> The good news is, Swedes are waking up to this and Sweden Democrats are now the most popular party in Sweden in polls. No sane person wants to bring in more somalians afghans etc. into the country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---
> _"There was almost no crime until they came along."_
> 
> That is a false statement!
> *Most crime is from natural born Swedes. *
> However, you are correct that immigrants commit crimes at much higher population rates, due to their disadvantaged economic/social status.
> From the the Swedish National Council for Crime Prevention ...
> 
> _The study underlined that the majority of crimes in Sweden were committed by ethnic Swedes.
> "Slightly under *60 percent *of the almost 1,520,000 offences ... registered during the period covered by the study can be attributed to persons who *were born in Sweden to two Swedish-born parents,*" it said._
> 
> Immigrants behind 25% of Swedish crime - The Local
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it is not a false statement. And your article doesn't "disprove" that matter of fact that crime has soared since this mass immigration began asas my charts showed. In fact, it shows the disproportionate level of immigrant crime. Immigrants are 14% of the population, yet your articles claims they commit 25% of crime. So thanks for adding to my point in fact.
> 
> Demographics of Sweden - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ---
> Since you are the one who made this claim, it's your responsibility as a debater to provide the evidence:
> _"There was almost no crime until they came along."_
> Otherwise, my response stands, i.e.,  your statement is BS.
> 
> I already provided a reference that most crime in Sweden is by criminals born to two Swedish parents.
> And according to Swedish stats, crime has not increased in the past 40 years, despite the new immigrants.
> 
> _"In 2012, approximately 12,000 prison terms were handed down — *a level comparable to the one in the mid-1970s*. The number of people sentenced to prison have gone *down* in the ten-year period of *2004-2013*"._
> 
> _Crime in Sweden - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> ._
Click to expand...

I already provided that data, but since you have trouble following the  charts, or going back to prior posts, I will provide it again.







Also, surely you can understand the difference between a sentence to prison and an actual crime. All that means is hat despite the increase in crime, that these individuals are going to prison for said crimes. Violent crime has increased about 780% since 1975 according to the Swedish Ministry of Justice and the Swedish National Council for Crime Prevention. So again, you are going to have to provide something better than a section of a paragraph from wikipedia that is on a different matter.

The only decent data you have provided was that article that showed immigrants commit a disproportionate amount of crime, a 25% of all crime despite only being 13% of the population. But thanks for that and helping prove my point.


----------



## Steinlight

Asclepias said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> You wouldn't know the truth if it went up your prolapsed anus.
> 
> You are a low IQ guy and a homosexual. Bad combination.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I know the truth. You are a monkey with recessive genes and homophobic to boot. That makes you a monkey and a closet homosexual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you knew the truth, you would know you look like a fool who can't debate, and quit before you dug yourself into a bigger whole. Unfortunately  you don't. And since you are a loser with no life, you will continue with the ramblings all day long. Very very disgraceful. You are,an incredibly sad person with a small penis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know the truth. You are a monkey with recessive monkey genes as part of your makeup. You are a little, miserable, wretched monkey on top of it all. Your life consists of hiding on the internet talking big when practically everyone knows you would only turn red and lower your gaze in the presence of a Black god such as myself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You aren't a black god, you are a tiny blackhead on the ass of society that needs to be removed quite frankly, because your life very sadly consists of making bad insults on the internet without good debate skills. Especially when you have zero original insults, you are like a wind-up doll with no good lines.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...
Click to expand...

That's disgusting stop showing us pictures of your penis, no one wants to see that, especially a woman.


----------



## Asclepias

Steinlight said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I know the truth. You are a monkey with recessive genes and homophobic to boot. That makes you a monkey and a closet homosexual.
> 
> 
> 
> If you knew the truth, you would know you look like a fool who can't debate, and quit before you dug yourself into a bigger whole. Unfortunately  you don't. And since you are a loser with no life, you will continue with the ramblings all day long. Very very disgraceful. You are,an incredibly sad person with a small penis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know the truth. You are a monkey with recessive monkey genes as part of your makeup. You are a little, miserable, wretched monkey on top of it all. Your life consists of hiding on the internet talking big when practically everyone knows you would only turn red and lower your gaze in the presence of a Black god such as myself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You aren't a black god, you are a tiny blackhead on the ass of society that needs to be removed quite frankly, because your life very sadly consists of making bad insults on the internet without good debate skills. Especially when you have zero original insults, you are like a wind-up doll with no good lines.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's disgusting stop showing us pictures of your penis, no one wants to see that, especially a woman.
Click to expand...

Thats a picture of you with your tail. My penis is chocolate brown. Its like Valentines 365 days a year for white women.


----------



## Steinlight

Asclepias said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you knew the truth, you would know you look like a fool who can't debate, and quit before you dug yourself into a bigger whole. Unfortunately  you don't. And since you are a loser with no life, you will continue with the ramblings all day long. Very very disgraceful. You are,an incredibly sad person with a small penis.
> 
> 
> 
> I know the truth. You are a monkey with recessive monkey genes as part of your makeup. You are a little, miserable, wretched monkey on top of it all. Your life consists of hiding on the internet talking big when practically everyone knows you would only turn red and lower your gaze in the presence of a Black god such as myself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You aren't a black god, you are a tiny blackhead on the ass of society that needs to be removed quite frankly, because your life very sadly consists of making bad insults on the internet without good debate skills. Especially when you have zero original insults, you are like a wind-up doll with no good lines.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's disgusting stop showing us pictures of your penis, no one wants to see that, especially a woman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats a picture of you with your tail. My penis is chocolate brown. Its like Valentines 365 days a year for white women.
Click to expand...

No woman wants you with the squirmy little excuse for a ding dong. 

Mods, remove his penis pic from this chat.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Sunni Man said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sweden as we knew it is finished and buried.
> 
> 
> 
> One murder spree by a mentally deranged man and the entire country is doomed?   .....
Click to expand...


Islam=Doom. Any country that ignores that reality gets what they get.


----------



## Asclepias

Steinlight said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know the truth. You are a monkey with recessive monkey genes as part of your makeup. You are a little, miserable, wretched monkey on top of it all. Your life consists of hiding on the internet talking big when practically everyone knows you would only turn red and lower your gaze in the presence of a Black god such as myself.
> 
> 
> 
> You aren't a black god, you are a tiny blackhead on the ass of society that needs to be removed quite frankly, because your life very sadly consists of making bad insults on the internet without good debate skills. Especially when you have zero original insults, you are like a wind-up doll with no good lines.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's disgusting stop showing us pictures of your penis, no one wants to see that, especially a woman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats a picture of you with your tail. My penis is chocolate brown. Its like Valentines 365 days a year for white women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No woman wants you with the squirmy little excuse for a ding dong.
> 
> Mods, remove his penis pic from this chat.
Click to expand...

Dont be mad I found your baby picture showing you with a monkey tail.


----------



## Steinlight

Asclepias said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> You aren't a black god, you are a tiny blackhead on the ass of society that needs to be removed quite frankly, because your life very sadly consists of making bad insults on the internet without good debate skills. Especially when you have zero original insults, you are like a wind-up doll with no good lines.
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's disgusting stop showing us pictures of your penis, no one wants to see that, especially a woman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats a picture of you with your tail. My penis is chocolate brown. Its like Valentines 365 days a year for white women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No woman wants you with the squirmy little excuse for a ding dong.
> 
> Mods, remove his penis pic from this chat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dont be mad I found your baby picture showing you with a monkey tail.
Click to expand...

That's disgusting, you keep baby pictures on your computer with your discolored mutant penis.


----------



## Asclepias

Steinlight said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> That's disgusting stop showing us pictures of your penis, no one wants to see that, especially a woman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats a picture of you with your tail. My penis is chocolate brown. Its like Valentines 365 days a year for white women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No woman wants you with the squirmy little excuse for a ding dong.
> 
> Mods, remove his penis pic from this chat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dont be mad I found your baby picture showing you with a monkey tail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's disgusting, you keep baby pictures on your computer with your discolored mutant penis.
Click to expand...

No. I linked to your baby picture showing your monkey tail. If it was on my computer it would be an attachment instead of a URL. Are all you monkeys this stupid?


----------



## Steinlight

Asclepias said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's disgusting stop showing us pictures of your penis, no one wants to see that, especially a woman.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a picture of you with your tail. My penis is chocolate brown. Its like Valentines 365 days a year for white women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No woman wants you with the squirmy little excuse for a ding dong.
> 
> Mods, remove his penis pic from this chat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dont be mad I found your baby picture showing you with a monkey tail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's disgusting, you keep baby pictures on your computer with your discolored mutant penis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. I linked to your baby picture showing your monkey tail. If it was on my computer it would be an attachment instead of a URL. Are all you monkeys this stupid?
Click to expand...

There's no hiding it now. Your perversions have been laid out for the whole world to see. You should get off the internet and find a life before it consumes you.


----------



## Asclepias

Steinlight said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a picture of you with your tail. My penis is chocolate brown. Its like Valentines 365 days a year for white women.
> 
> 
> 
> No woman wants you with the squirmy little excuse for a ding dong.
> 
> Mods, remove his penis pic from this chat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dont be mad I found your baby picture showing you with a monkey tail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's disgusting, you keep baby pictures on your computer with your discolored mutant penis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. I linked to your baby picture showing your monkey tail. If it was on my computer it would be an attachment instead of a URL. Are all you monkeys this stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's no hiding it now. Your perversions have been laid out for the whole world to see. You should get off the internet and find a life before it consumes you.
Click to expand...

I agree. There is no hiding your monkey tail. Thats why I posted it. I wanted the world to see that you are a monkey.


----------



## Steinlight

Asclepias said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> No woman wants you with the squirmy little excuse for a ding dong.
> 
> Mods, remove his penis pic from this chat.
> 
> 
> 
> Dont be mad I found your baby picture showing you with a monkey tail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's disgusting, you keep baby pictures on your computer with your discolored mutant penis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. I linked to your baby picture showing your monkey tail. If it was on my computer it would be an attachment instead of a URL. Are all you monkeys this stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's no hiding it now. Your perversions have been laid out for the whole world to see. You should get off the internet and find a life before it consumes you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree. There is no hiding your monkey tail. Thats why I posted it. I wanted the world to see that you are a monkey.
Click to expand...

Showing pictures of your deformed penis to show I am a monkey makes no sense.

Stop posting before you dig yourself a greater hole and get banned for pornographic content.


----------



## Asclepias

Steinlight said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dont be mad I found your baby picture showing you with a monkey tail.
> 
> 
> 
> That's disgusting, you keep baby pictures on your computer with your discolored mutant penis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. I linked to your baby picture showing your monkey tail. If it was on my computer it would be an attachment instead of a URL. Are all you monkeys this stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's no hiding it now. Your perversions have been laid out for the whole world to see. You should get off the internet and find a life before it consumes you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree. There is no hiding your monkey tail. Thats why I posted it. I wanted the world to see that you are a monkey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Showing pictures of your deformed penis to show I am a monkey makes no sense.
Click to expand...

I wouldnt know about your deformed penis. My guess is that it is too small to see. In any case the picture was of your monkey tail as a child.


----------



## Steinlight

Asclepias said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's disgusting, you keep baby pictures on your computer with your discolored mutant penis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. I linked to your baby picture showing your monkey tail. If it was on my computer it would be an attachment instead of a URL. Are all you monkeys this stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's no hiding it now. Your perversions have been laid out for the whole world to see. You should get off the internet and find a life before it consumes you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree. There is no hiding your monkey tail. Thats why I posted it. I wanted the world to see that you are a monkey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Showing pictures of your deformed penis to show I am a monkey makes no sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldnt know about your deformed penis. My guess is that it is too small to see. In any case the picture was of your monkey tail as a child.
Click to expand...

Stop fantasizing about my penis and posting pics of your abnormal private parts.


----------



## PK1

Steinlight said:


> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it is not a false statement, and you have no government source that says otherwise. You are simply lying if you deny that crime has soared since mass immigration of third-worlders /muslims into Sweden. You are also lying when you deny the disproportionate immigrant criminality which I cited in other posts. Like 77% of rapists are non-swedish background, meaning foreign born, so this doesn't include non-white swedes who are even born there.
> 
> The good news is, Swedes are waking up to this and Sweden Democrats are now the most popular party in Sweden in polls. No sane person wants to bring in more somalians afghans etc. into the country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---
> _"There was almost no crime until they came along."_
> 
> That is a false statement!
> *Most crime is from natural born Swedes. *
> However, you are correct that immigrants commit crimes at much higher population rates, due to their disadvantaged economic/social status.
> From the the Swedish National Council for Crime Prevention ...
> 
> _The study underlined that the majority of crimes in Sweden were committed by ethnic Swedes.
> "Slightly under *60 percent *of the almost 1,520,000 offences ... registered during the period covered by the study can be attributed to persons who *were born in Sweden to two Swedish-born parents,*" it said._
> 
> Immigrants behind 25% of Swedish crime - The Local
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it is not a false statement. And your article doesn't "disprove" that matter of fact that crime has soared since this mass immigration began asas my charts showed. In fact, it shows the disproportionate level of immigrant crime. Immigrants are 14% of the population, yet your articles claims they commit 25% of crime. So thanks for adding to my point in fact.
> 
> Demographics of Sweden - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ---
> Since you are the one who made this claim, it's your responsibility as a debater to provide the evidence:
> _"There was almost no crime until they came along."_
> Otherwise, my response stands, i.e.,  your statement is BS.
> 
> I already provided a reference that most crime in Sweden is by criminals born to two Swedish parents.
> And according to Swedish stats, crime has not increased in the past 40 years, despite the new immigrants.
> 
> _"In 2012, approximately 12,000 prison terms were handed down — *a level comparable to the one in the mid-1970s*. The number of people sentenced to prison have gone *down* in the ten-year period of *2004-2013*"._
> 
> _Crime in Sweden - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> ._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already provided that data, but since you have trouble following the  charts, or going back to prior posts, I will provide it again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, surely you can understand the difference between a sentence to prison and an actual crime. All that means is hat despite the increase in crime, that these individuals are going to prison for said crimes. Violent crime has increased about 780% since 1975 according to the Swedish Ministry of Justice and the Swedish National Council for Crime Prevention. So again, you are going to have to provide something better than a section of a paragraph from wikipedia that is on a different matter.
> 
> The only decent data you have provided was that article that showed immigrants commit a disproportionate amount of crime, a 25% of all crime despite only being 13% of the population. But thanks for that and helping prove my point.
Click to expand...


---
I don't read Swedish, and this is an English language forum, so you need to use English references or ACCURATELY translate them.

Your Swedish chart does *not* appear to say that 
_"Violent crime has increased about 780% since *1975*"; _
It says the immigrant *population* increased by 779% since *1984*.

That reflects the source I previously provided that indicates:
 "more than *300,000 immigrants, mostly refugees, have moved to Sweden since the late 1980s*".

Further, that source indicated:
Compared with the council's previous major study on immigrants and crime covering the years 1985-1989 (vs 1997-2001), "the picture that emerges is relatively *unchanged*".

Further, my reference in *Post #230* from Swedish gov stats indicates that *overall crime rate has not increased in Sweden* over past decades.

Regarding your flippant lie about _"There was almost no crime until they came along"_,
I caught you with your pants down; you have not substantiated that claim, esp with a source in English with a reference link.
.


----------



## Steinlight

You know very fell finding Swedish crime statistics stats in published in English by their government is not realistic, and do not exist. That is ridiculous. 

By the way, it is my mistake. Violent crime has increased 316%, not 780%, that was quick misread through on my part. But my point still stands on the significant increase in violent crime significantly since mass immigration. You still don't really have a leg to stand on combined with your data on disproportionate immigrant crime. Våldsbrott = violent crimes. The number is in the top right. So on your part, you are making yourself not look very serious when you say, " oh, see it is only 316%, i got you with your pants down". It really makes you look more not reasonable on the issue, or serious. 316% is a very serious increase in violent crime. Especially when those people don't have to be let into the country to begin with. That is crime you can stop out the gate and it shouldn't be happening, period. People who are disproportionately criminal should not be let into this disproportionately law abiding and very decent society. 

The idea that Swedish Ministry of Justice isn't a valid source is ridiculous. Especially when you supplement that with an claim from Wikipedia, which is not a legitimate rebuttal.


----------



## Asclepias

Steinlight said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. I linked to your baby picture showing your monkey tail. If it was on my computer it would be an attachment instead of a URL. Are all you monkeys this stupid?
> 
> 
> 
> There's no hiding it now. Your perversions have been laid out for the whole world to see. You should get off the internet and find a life before it consumes you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree. There is no hiding your monkey tail. Thats why I posted it. I wanted the world to see that you are a monkey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Showing pictures of your deformed penis to show I am a monkey makes no sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldnt know about your deformed penis. My guess is that it is too small to see. In any case the picture was of your monkey tail as a child.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop fantasizing about my penis and posting pics of your abnormal private parts.
Click to expand...

You cant fantasize about something you have never seen. No i wont stop posting pictures of your monkey tail.


----------



## Steinlight

Asclepias said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's no hiding it now. Your perversions have been laid out for the whole world to see. You should get off the internet and find a life before it consumes you.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. There is no hiding your monkey tail. Thats why I posted it. I wanted the world to see that you are a monkey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Showing pictures of your deformed penis to show I am a monkey makes no sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldnt know about your deformed penis. My guess is that it is too small to see. In any case the picture was of your monkey tail as a child.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop fantasizing about my penis and posting pics of your abnormal private parts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You cant fantasize about something you have never seen. No i wont stop posting pictures of your monkey tail.
Click to expand...

Dont tell me, you are the one talking about my penis and posting pictures of your private parts.


----------



## Asclepias

Steinlight said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. There is no hiding your monkey tail. Thats why I posted it. I wanted the world to see that you are a monkey.
> 
> 
> 
> Showing pictures of your deformed penis to show I am a monkey makes no sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldnt know about your deformed penis. My guess is that it is too small to see. In any case the picture was of your monkey tail as a child.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop fantasizing about my penis and posting pics of your abnormal private parts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You cant fantasize about something you have never seen. No i wont stop posting pictures of your monkey tail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dont tell me, you are the one talking about my penis and posting pictures of your private parts.
Click to expand...

I'm the one posting pictures of your monkey tail.  I found this pic of you being born. You were an ugly little monkey.


----------



## Steinlight

Asclepias said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Showing pictures of your deformed penis to show I am a monkey makes no sense.
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldnt know about your deformed penis. My guess is that it is too small to see. In any case the picture was of your monkey tail as a child.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop fantasizing about my penis and posting pics of your abnormal private parts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You cant fantasize about something you have never seen. No i wont stop posting pictures of your monkey tail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dont tell me, you are the one talking about my penis and posting pictures of your private parts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm the one posting pictures of your monkey tail.  I found this pic of you being born. You were an ugly little monkey.
Click to expand...

That's disgusting. Calling this black baby a monkey and posting picks of your penis. Mods throw the ban hammer down in this troll/shitpoaster.


----------



## PK1

Steinlight said:


> You know very fell finding Swedish crime statistics stats in published in English by their government is not realistic, and do not exist. That is ridiculous.
> 
> By the way, it is my mistake. Violent crime has increased 316%, not 780%, that was quick misread through on my part. But my point still stands on the significant increase in violent crime significantly since mass immigration. You still don't really have a leg to stand on combined with your data on disproportionate immigrant crime. Våldsbrott = violent crimes. The number is in the top right. So on your part, you are making yourself not look very serious when you say, " oh, see it is only 316%, i got you with your pants down". It really makes you look more not reasonable on the issue, or serious. 316% is a very serious increase in violent crime. Especially when those people don't have to be let into the country to begin with. That is crime you can stop out the gate and it shouldn't be happening, period. People who are disproportionately criminal should not be let into this disproportionately law abiding and very decent society.
> 
> The idea that Swedish Ministry of Justice isn't a valid source is ridiculous. Especially when you supplement that with an claim from Wikipedia, which is not a legitimate rebuttal.



---
In your post #271 you were first to use Wikipedia, so I took your lead on that source. No like that?
OK, on to the *Swedish National Council for Crime Prevention* (Brå) ...

You say "_finding Swedish crime statistics published in English by their government is not realistic, and do not exist. That is ridiculous._"??
Looks like i caught you without any pants this time!
Home - Brå

As I agreed before (in post #269), you are correct that Swedish immigrants commit crimes at much higher population rates, perhaps due to their disadvantaged economic/social status.
Also, if they did not have to deal with *cultural intolerance* from uneducated Swedish youth, there would be fewer crimes overall.
http://www.bra.se/download/18.cba82f7130f475a2f1800025079/1371914734196/2005_intolerance.pdf

It's a *HUMANITARIAN* issue as well as a crime concern for various social groups. Even Pope Francis has urged wealthy countries to welcome less-fortunate immigrants.

.


----------



## Steinlight

So now you admit immigrants commit more crime, more rape, more assault but it is because of racism? This is ridiculous, Sweden has the most liberal immigration policy and the toughest speech codes. Talking about immigration in just slightly a negative way results in legal trouble. It is by far the most politically correct country in the EU, not only on race and religion, but issues of feminism as well. 

Pope Francis is a delusional old man that is out of touch with reality. The Vatican has untold billions of dollars. If Sweden is not being "humane" enough with its very liberal a generous asylum policy, allowing tens of thousands per year in a country in a country of less than 10 million, than the Pope can surely take refugees into the Vatican.


----------



## MDiver

The west's politicians are in denial about the eventual threat Islam is to their nations and freedoms and as the westerners just voice their objections while politicians ignore them, Islam grows and will destroy them in the future.  Only solution is to drive them out by force.


----------



## GHook93

skye said:


> 2 killed ..one was beheaded ....and you don't hear much about this news....all hush, hush....it's very disturbing. both the act that took place  inside the store and the covering of it by the media in Sweden.
> 
> August 14 2015
> Wow Muslim beheads shopper in IKEA store look what IKEA is doing in response - Allen B. West - AllenBWest.com
> 
> 
> Sweden as we knew it is finished and buried.
> 
> August 11th, 2015
> Sweden media and government covering up Ikea terror attack ..at least one victim beheaded


With all the so called Muslim refugees it will only get worse!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PK1

skye said:


> 2 killed ..one was beheaded ....
> 
> Sweden as we knew it is finished and buried.



---
It looks to me that your brain is buried.

More than a month has passed, and there's still *no reliable evidence* that the Ikea killings were causally linked to the *Islam* religion. No evidence there was a beheading either.

An *isolated case *of an Eritrean asylum seeker going berserk after facing deportation, and the fear mongers are blaming all the innocent hard working refugees from oppressive Muslim countries!

That egocentric attitude is shameful, and Pope Francis agrees with me.

.


----------



## ThirdTerm

*The main suspect accused of killing two people at an Ikea store in Sweden faced imminent deportation and attended a meeting on his asylum status just hours before the knife attack*, officials say. Migration officials said the 35-year-old had attended a meeting at the agency on Monday morning about plans to deport him to Italy after his residency application was rejected last month. Swedish newspaper Aftonbladet has reported that CCTV images show the suspect grabbing two knives from the kitchenware section of Ikea just before the two shoppers, a 55-year-old woman and her 27-year-old son, were attacked.* "The attack ends when the alleged murderer stabs himself in the stomach," the report said. Local officials feared a backlash from "dark forces" who wanted to exploit the case, police chief Per Agren said.*

Sweden Ikea knife attack: Suspect 'faced deportation' - BBC News


----------

